# .



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Bangash

Thanks for starting a thread on the microRendu.  Out of curiosity, what DAC/s did you use with microRendu?  
  
 I have the Sonicorbiter SE, not as high-end as the microRendu.  I believe they both use the same software though. SOSE was easy to set up and works flawlessly.  The Sonicorbiter SE replaced an i-5 laptop tweaked with Fidelizer 6 and Jplay streamer.  Easily bests them as far as sound quality is concerned.  The field of computer audio is moving really fast and who knows what next year will bring.  But, for the moment Sonicorbiter SE and microRendu may well represent the best-value-for money options available.  
  
 I'm using the SOSE in conjunction with Regen and the Dragonfly 1.2 DAC.  I tried to get the SOSE to work with GeekOut450 and wasn't successful.  Too many pops and crackles.  Perhaps the firmware on the GO450 DAC wasn't up to snuff.  Anyway, I'm thoroughly enjoying the sweet music pouring out of my Schiit Vali2 amp and Sennheiser HD600 headphones.  Immersive and addictive, using the SOSE as a Roon-ready device.  For a reasonable outlay this may be the best desktop option out there.  
  
 My impression is that microRendu needs a bit more of an infrastructure to bring out its best: linear PSU, really high quality DAC and an upsampling player like HQP.  Would love to hear how people are using microRendu and SOSE in their systems.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

Just join the club too - mine arrived today. Still waiting for my linear PSU so can't test it yet sadly


----------



## Bangash

What sort of linear PSU are you planning to use?  I've got the iFI 5vdc, not linear but sounds fine to me.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

I am waiting for my 7v Paul Hynes SR3 psu with silver wiring. The voltage 7v at 1 amp (minimum) is recommended by John. 9v is ok too but sonore get warmer.


----------



## Bangash

mikeyfresh said:


> You shouldn't use the 5vdc version of the iPower.
> 
> The mRendu accepts anything from 6 to 9vdc, so to use an iPower with it you need the 9v version.
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, you're right.  I'm using the 5vdc with the SOSE.  When I get the microRendu, I'll probably get a 7v linear PSU.  MicroRendu seems to respond well to high quality PSUs as I've learnt.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

Will do when it finally arrives. From what I read it needs long break in so it will just have to be interim impressions I guess.


----------



## motberg

pretty nice review here, and some basic introduction that may help push network greenhorns (like me) into giving this a try... 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRi9utNBl4
  
 I will be watching how users get it working with HQ Player...
 My guess is there are a lot of folks that would be interested in the functionality, but do not have a home network setup that this would plug into easily though....


----------



## Gordian

LPSU makes a massive difference over the regular ifi power at 9V.
 - with the ifi psu, uR is a good source,
  -with a nice LPSU, uR is simply superbe. Give it a try and let us know


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Gordian

Tried the HDPlex PSU and happy with it. I'm also powering my NAS and a Xmos interface separately with it.
  
 Not sure I will go for the "mystery" as it only give a max of 7V and doesn't appear to be optimal, at least from what I read.
  
 As 9V seems to be better in term of SQ, I'm considering the JS2 for the future.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Gordian

Hello, 
  
 I do think it works better at 8.5 or 9V. Surprisingly, a bit louder as well.
  
 Possibly a bit cooler at 7V, but I have a steady 35°C at 8.5V, so not really concerned.
 You're right to spot it, I do not power the USB interface with the uR, that is possibly the reason why.


----------



## Bangash

I've read somewhere (I believe the Computer Audiophile forum) that the microRendu (and, by extension, the SOSE) have trouble working with certain DACs.  And suggesting that some DACs have trouble altogether with Linux.  I can testify to the fact that when I connected the SOSE to LHLabs GeekOut450, I kept getting pops (some loud, some not-so loud) every 20 seconds or so!  I guess the pops were basically momentary drop-outs.  Updated the firmware on LH Labs' website.  No improvement. 
  
 Substituted the AQDragonfly 1.2.  Dead silence with music playing through Roon Ready.  Ultimately got it to work after Jesus connected to SOSE through Team Viewer and went through a whole bunch of steps, too fast for me to follow.  However, I lost power a couple of days ago and when it came back on, lo and behold, silence again.  This time I decided to try and get it to work on my own.  Ultimately did so again. Probably a complete fluke.  I don't think I can reproduce the steps. 
  
 Seems to me there needs to be more communication between Sonore and users, probably on their website.  They need to either publish a list of DACs (at different price points) they've tested their software with, or write some more code into their software for it to work with a broader cross-section of DACs.  Or both.  The software seems to be identical (or nearly identical?) for both the SonicorbiterSE and microRendu.  The established, and growing, base of users of both will thank Jesus and his team for doing so.
  
 So, just to open up communications a little bit, would people like to share information on which DAC they're using with microRendu (and SOSE) if you have either or both.  Thanks.
  
 My headphones rig is as follows: SOSE (powered by iFI 5v DC switching PSU) => Regen Amber (powered by Teradak linear PSU) => Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 => Schiit Vali 2 => Sennheiser HD600 headphones (with after-market cable made by Dyson Audio). 
  
 When everything is working the sound is wonderful.  Just wish the initial set-up would be easier.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Bangash

> I wonder if you can make the GO450 work just by providing it a source of power other than the SOSE.
> 
> In other words use a powered hub in between just for testing purposes, or if you have a y-split USB cable that allows you to add a second source of 5v power.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's right, I do have a Regen in between, so it's not the power.  I previously used a laptop with Fidelizer and JPLAY Streamer, plus the Regen, GO450 DAC, etc. and it worked flawlessly.  So, I'm really puzzled by the pops.  If you run a test with the GO1000 and GO100 and have no problems it might just be my particular DAC interacting with the software.  I hope not.  I hope it's something to do with GO's firmware and the OS of the SOSE / microRendu.  Maybe at some point, Jesus or someone at Sonore will pick up on this thread.  There is also the post on Computer Audiophile.  I imagine as more people start using SOSE and/or microRendu, we'll see more cases pop up.


----------



## SleepyOne

My microrendu works fine with my Hugo using Roon. Using a temporary iFi iPower v9 at the moment as I still waiting for my LPS. Sonore recognises my dac on system setup


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Bangash

> So it appears the mRendu and SonicOrbiter don't have any inherrent incompatibility/problems with the GO1000, in fact when changing between two tracks with different sample rates the GO1000 is quieter on that transition than the iFi iDAC2, which makes a small but perceptible "tick" sound in such instances, the GO1000 doesn't or it's low enough in level to be inaudible.


 
 The mystery deepens.  I don't think it's Roon.  It may be SOSE.  I believe the microRendu is a much higher quality piece of hardware.  Anyway, I'm getting very results using AQ Dragonfly 1.2.


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> On the subject of partnering pieces, I picked up a Supra Cat8 Ethernet cable last week.
> 
> 
> The difference was larger than I was expecting, the Supra cable improving dynamic contrast to the point of sounding like someone had turned up the volume control, and also yielding a larger (mostly taller) stereo soundstage/image. These were not tiny difficult to listen for differences.
> ...


 
  
 Hi, MikeyFresh
  
 I was intrigued by your post and got some Blue Jeans CAT 6a for the computer to wireless router connection (then Wi-Fi to AEx like you have). I didn't do any extensive listening comparisons (too lazy) but it seemed the new cable (which I burned in by just playing endlessly for days) added some mid and upper bass body. 
  
 I asked a BJC rep about shielding and his response (non-audiophile) was that there are problems with shielding that are not so obvious to a non-electrician, non-IT pro like me, and that unless you have a data center in your home, you won't need to worry about grounding your shielded cable...
  
 So, the jump to Cat 8 seems unnecessary, but then again maybe it's not subtle as you said. I'll be keeping my AEx as the receiving node so perhaps a short run of the Supra Cat 8 is the way to go when my mRendu arrives presumably in June. I seem to be reading a lot about properly matching impedance and such with cables, and that doesn't seem so easily done but for people's comments here and at CA.
  
 Anyway, if you have any further impressions to share, please post. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

Any chance you have tried a Mojo as well? But when Hugo gets recognized Mojo will be as well I hope. 

So I read some here are using a Regen (Amber) on top... As I understand it this has only the benefits of supplying enough power to the DAC? 
I thought the improved Regen is implemented in uRendu and with a battery powered DAC like Mojo I should not need another Regen. 
I would rather add an Intona Technology USB 2.0 High-Speed Isolator foremost to add galvanic isolation to Mojo. 
I am really tempted by the uRendu, it's just that I don't have the home network infrastructure... Yet

Cheers


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

I use Hugo with microRendu without any issue, it recognises Hugo. 

As for Regen I think John mentioned microRendu has an improved version of it built in already so no need to use it.

With 9v iFi iPower even though Hugo does not use much power the microRendu does get a bit warm. So 7v probably better for it (just as John said).

I currently use a very old laptop with a large & noisy PSU and I am pretty sure the noise from the PSU does get to the microRendu/Hugo. By using wifi from laptop to the router those noise is no longer there. I have also tried taping up the contact point (for the +5v power line) in my Curious USB and that seems to work too. My Ethernet cables are Cat7 C-stream from chord.

I am still in burn in stage - my network chain is basically new - and things are still changing/ improving. Next stage will be to replace my old laptop with a NUC (or possibly NAS if I don't use demanding music server program like Roon). By the way anyone tried HQPlayer? Is it as good as claimed?


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey SleepyOne 
Nice to hear Hugo works out nicely for you. 

I am a little scared of by your contact tapping maneuver. I have a Curious Hugo link on my short list as well and hoped it would be a perfect match to Connect Mojo and uRendu as it is... Is this maneuver reversible? Can it be done by a not so handy guy? 
I am a little torn on what to update next, but it will possibly a final between uRendu and Nighthawks.... Damn you capitalism.... Damn you laziness 

Cheers


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

LOL... How do I get out of this one? 
You must think I am way more neurotic than I am... I thought you pulled out the power line from the Curious Cable on the DAC side... that confused me... I didn't think of tape by the time  tape is not scary at all... 

Cheers


----------



## SleepyOne

Curious usb actually sell an optional version of their cable with removable power line for additional $20. Probably I should have taken that version.

For taping, I use 2-3 layers of masking tape. So no issue with residue. Plus any residue can easily be clean off.

Sound wise taping Curious will give it a slightly different sound. Please don't hold me on it as I am still experimenting & it depends on how well I tape the contact up. I think the sound become cleaner, more detail and a bit less spacy. It is an interesting experiment, will update more later.

Important please note not all DAC can be used without the power line.


----------



## nagual

Please excuse my ignorance, but I have not understood the lack of a toslink output in microRendu...


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

sleepyone said:


> Curious usb actually sell an optional version of their cable with removable power line for additional $20. Probably I should have taken that version.
> 
> For taping, I use 2-3 layers of masking tape. So no issue with residue. Plus any residue can easily be clean off.
> 
> ...




Hey SleepyOne, 
Wasn't aware of this option for the Curious Cable. 
I am zeroing in on the uRendu. 
I think I may have found a simple one box solution for connecting to uRendu which offers android control and works offline, at least I hope so. It's a battery powered NAS server. Add a fitting powerbank and the UltraCap LPS 1 and you have a hard to beat kind of portable system


----------



## SleepyOne

The inform used to be under "5V power line" in FAQ. Here is the link: http://www.curiouscables.com/faq.html


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks SleepyOne, 
Yeah the option is still there. 
I decided to try a Raspberry Pi streamer for now, it's due to arrive tomorrow, but I will definitely come back to the uRendu. 

Cheers


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

Happy day: My mRendu arrived! Cold outta the box: More bass and more detail and more soundstage depth compared to an Airport Express optical > Wyred 4 Sound Remedy > WW Starlight 7 coax > DAC... Not that that setup is shabby by any means. W4S Remedy is really quite great! Still, hearing detail things and layers that I didn't before. Maybe the pace isn't quite up to the W4S yet, but we'll see in a week or two of burning in.
  
 Looking forward to both a new DAC that can live up to the signal as well as a better power supply, although I have a burned-in iPower powering the W4S Remedy that I put on the mRendu. It was noticeably better than the new/cold iPower, but more subtle than a glaring difference.
  
 Since others have praised the LMS mode, I used that with my Synology NAS and the Squeezebox iOS app as the controller. Not sure if using minimserver and Linn Lumin is worth the trouble switching, but maybe later.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> Nice, I'll be interested to hear if you think there is a sonic difference between the LMS and DLNA modes.
> 
> I'm torn between getting a W4S Remedy to use on my remaining Airport Express set-up (in a less critical video based living room system) or just upgrading that system too to another mRendu.
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's the rub, right? I was not expecting a "lot" from the Remedy. Sure I read the reviews and I thought if it did for my "big rig" Naim system what the Uptone Regen has done for my office system, I'd be pleased as punch (the Regen did all the great stuff people have been saying for my office system--in fact, it made me think I was listening to Naim gear on my decidedly un-Naim Denon).
  
 So, all that preamble to say the W4S Remedy really won me over, and that I am "afraid" that the microRendu won't deliver the PRaT that the Remedy does. Is it the femto-clock thing? I dunno, but we'll see. I liked the Remedy enough to investigate the W4S DACs (they look great but at that price I want a Schiit Gumby which people have told me goes great with Naim gear).
  
 You've got a tough choice, and remember that the Remedy only has optical and coax output--and your DAC may or may not have the inputs, or you might really prefer one input over another.


----------



## SleepyOne

That is the question I would like to ask everyone - which is your favorite way to stream music? 

I am still experimenting & have tried lots of different modes except HQPlayer which I dearly love to test but lost the free trial due to accident on installation. So far for me I don't like LMS so much although it is actually somewhat similar sounding to Roon but just feel thinner & a bit plasticky. Roon on the other hand sound more like music gone though a classic valve amp with nice spatial depth, thicker sound, more presence, non digital but poor spatial width. Very musical but its characteristic seems to apply to all music.. I have also tried bubbleUpnp which I don't like and use Minimserver instead. For the remote control I use Linn Kazoo or Lumin and oddly they do not sound the same even though Minimserver/DLNA is being used as their server! Lumin has better spatial & possibly more detail but timing slower(?) whereas Linn is more forward (vocal is more magnified), possibly a touch less detail(?) and seems to have more silence delineating between things (maybe artificial?) but it sounds more polished as a product. Both however is more like standard digital presentation though. I have also tried Foobar with either BubbleUpnp (not good) or Minimserver, it sounds acceptable with usual Foobar sound (like detail) but no jitter. Thus only 2 main players missing - JPlay & HQPlayer. As JPlay free trial is very basic so I can't try that with microRendu.... I will be testing HQPlayer once I get a NUC (Linux based) - sadly by the time I set up everything my trial with Roon will be at an end so won't be able to link them up.

In term of software, Roon is most polished/ professional and integrated with Tidal very nicely. But cost is perhaps too high - if their player improves then might reconsider... As for Lumin/ Kazoo stability seems a bit touchy though (but workable) and in term of UI, Linn looks pro & Lumin a bit cowboy. LMS stability seems fine but don't like the web control thing though.

In term of microRendu, very stable & easily switch between the different modes.

Whichever way very glad my jitter nightmare is now a thing of the past. 

All of this I suspect is quite system dependent so please take it with a good pinch of salt!!


----------



## feelingears

sleepyone said:


> So far for me I don't like LMS so much although it is actually somewhat similar sounding to Roon but just feel thinner & a bit plasticky. Roon on the other hand sound more like music gone though a classic valve amp with nice spatial depth, thicker sound, more presence, non digital but poor spatial width. Very musical but its characteristic seems to apply to all music..


 
  
 The sound quality of the various modes or combinations really is a puzzle to me. It seems, given the existence of aftermarket engines/playback software like JRiver, HQPlayer, and Amarra and Pure (on the Mac) that there is some key software element in decoding our files. 
  
 So on the one hand there's the sound, and on the other there's user interface/functionality/preferences/usability, and finally (?) the actual physical compatibility of devices and inputs/outputs and cables and power supplies, etc.
  
 But back to the question: How does the sound quality between LMS and minimserver and Roon and others differ? I don't know if I care as to why only because I have physical setup limits (and I don't/won't use Roon or Tidal--I already own more music than I can listen to!). However, knowing what the sweet spot for sound quality is might motivate me to change...
  
 For now, LMS is doing fine.


----------



## SleepyOne

Well they sound different. Roon is more organic, non digital but flawed. LMS is somewhat similar in term of 3D but just not as pleasant due to thinner sound & plastickiness. As for Lumin/Linn/Minimserver/DLNA probably worth a try to see whether you like them or LMS - you can switch between Lumin & Linn easily via the app you use on your tablet or phone. All you need is to install Minimserver in you NAS (might also need to install BubbleUpnp Server as well due to openHome, check CA site etc). They sound more like conventional player with Lumin more spatial/ presentation further back & Linn vocal a bit closer (Linn style). All of this is of course subjective & probably system dependent.

As for HQPlayer you will need a PC (i5 - i7) to handle it as it is demanding. You will need to connect PC to the router via Ethernet cable. However don't think you can send music from Minimserver to HQPlayer though.... But you can connecting things up via Roon.

However don't forget to switch the App mode on microRendu via a browser or it won't work.

In term of software, I don't mean just usability - I mean stability as sometimes Lumin/Linn app might not find the server etc.

As for Tidal don't blame you - I am on day one of free trial & I am already thinking of leaving....I think I prefer the choice/ editorial of Qobuz

Options of switching between different ways of streaming music is good, it give variety in term of sound.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## turo91

It's possible to use Spotify with the microRendu via SqueezeLite ?


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> Nice, I'll be interested to hear if you think there is a sonic difference between the LMS and DLNA modes.
> 
> I'm torn between getting a W4S Remedy to use on my remaining Airport Express set-up (in a less critical video based living room system) or just upgrading that system too to another mRendu.
> 
> ...


 
 @MikeyFresh I've been burning in the mRendu for a couple days now. Oh boy... Just listening casually now to some U2 and hearing even more bass than before, more low mids, and detail. I am revising my previous comment about Remedy vs mRendu. As Ferris says, "If you have the means..." I think you may as well spend the extra and get the mRendu unless you need to use something more consumer friendly.
  
 Right now, I'm still too new to know what's best, but the LMS thing is a bit kludgy. Good enough for my audiophile listening, not even close for my wife who will want iTunes back (and I have things set up for her so I can have my cake and eat it too.
  
 But wow this thing sounds _*amazing*_. Still not sure the pace is up to the best I've heard in my gear, but I'll know in a week or so.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## muski

My μRendu arrived today with an iFi 9V PS. I've mostly been listening to it with some Fostex TH-900 Mk2s and a Chord Mojo connected by a Curious Cable USB interconnect. Wow, the sound is absolutely incredible—like nothing I've ever heard (esp with 192/24 content from Roon). I'd been using RPI/hifiberry streamers before which I thought were pretty good, but the μRendu is in another league. Some real magic going on.
  
 Looking forward to trying it with the Uptone LPS-1.


----------



## feelingears

This thing has me wondering: What the heck have I been missing all these years?!? (Or put another way, maybe this is why vinyl sounds as good as it does!) So much more there, there. But again, it's sort of surprising how bad my digital upstream has been now that I have something similar (not vinyl) to compare to. And "worse," I can now really hear how bad some recordings/MP3 rips/DACs are... And (worse), it bugs me (and makes me want to spend more money).
  
 Isn't audio fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Back to the mRendu now. Running it from my library on my Mac running LMS instead of from my Synology NAS. One benefit: I get my iTunes playlists back easily.


----------



## muski

feelingears said:


> it's sort of surprising how bad my digital upstream has been now that I have something similar (not vinyl) to compare to.


 
 I had exactly the same thought! Listening to the microRendu makes me wonder what everyone else is doing wrong.
  
 Is it jitter, noise, lack of power? Sure makes me realize that just because a PCM bitstream decodes successfully, it doesn't mean the resulting analog signal is even close to being accurate.


----------



## SleepyOne

feelingears said:


> Right now, I'm still too new to know what's best, but the LMS thing is a bit kludgy. Good enough for my audiophile listening, not even close for my wife who will want iTunes back (and I have things set up for her so I can have my cake and eat it too.




In term of user interface could try Roon, JPlay or Linn Kazoo (basic but bit better than LMS). 

Another option, you could continue to use LMS as server but run microRendu in DLNA mode and use Lumin app (a little bit friendlier than LMS's user interface) on your tablet or mobile to control music selection etc.


----------



## feelingears

muski said:


> I had exactly the same thought! Listening to the microRendu makes me wonder what everyone else is doing wrong.
> 
> Is it jitter, noise, lack of power? Sure makes me realize that just because a PCM bitstream decodes successfully, it doesn't mean the resulting analog signal is even close to being accurate.


 
  
 Or as enjoyable as it could be! "Perfect" sound forever, remember? (Sony, 1980 or was it '81?) Thankfully some engineers have ears that work.
  
 And I'm no EE but it sure seems the concept of grounds/power supplies and electrical noise seem to play an outsized role in what we're hearing. (Something the Naim folks were pushing years ago. Not that I'm biased!)
  
 I mean, it's not exactly scientific, but I like A/B "testing" (comparing) my (well-regarded at the time) 2004 CD player against iTunes streamed via Airport Express (both into the same DAC). It's a toss up! They sound more or less the same, with a slight edge to the CD player on occasion. 
  
 Then comes mRendu and friggin' blows them away. (Similar dramatic effect from the Uptone Regen and Shunyata USB cable giving my other cheapo gear sonic qualities I expect from my Naim gear. But still not as much as the mRendu...)
  
 Anyway, once my excitement dies down in a week or so I'll see if I feel the same. Dang though, my toes sure are tappin'...


----------



## feelingears

sleepyone said:


> In term of user interface could try Roon, JPlay or Linn Kazoo (basic but bit better than LMS).
> 
> Another option, you could continue to use LMS as server but run microRendu in DLNA mode and use Lumin app (a little bit friendlier than LMS's user interface) on your tablet or mobile to control music selection etc.


 
@SleepyOne Thanks for the DLNA idea with Lumin. I wonder if it will fix my "won't play 24/96 files" problem... Gotta go read that enormous forum at CA now (sigh).


----------



## SleepyOne

I just tested a bunch of music files with different sample rates & all seems working perfectly on my Hugo (clearly indicated by various colours depending on sample rate). I guess this is because microRendu is in DLNA mode.

If you have time you could also swap LMS with Minimsever if you want and see which server you prefer. Note with Minimserver both Lumin app & Linn Kazoo app would work ok with it.


----------



## SleepyOne

I just tested LMS using microRendu in Squeezelite mode on music files with various sample rates and all seems ok on Hugo too.


----------



## feelingears

sleepyone said:


> I just tested LMS using microRendu in Squeezelite mode on music files with various sample rates and all seems ok on Hugo too.


 
 Hey @SleepyOne thanks for trying. I wonder if it has something to do with my 24/96 files from HD Tracks being in ALAC format instead of FLAC.
  
 I was under the impression for the longest time that computer audio would remain a backwater of DIY tweakers with time on their hands to eeeek out marginal gains over "good enough" but so much more convenient and usable Apple stuff. The microRendu has broken through and is both an eye-opening product and a good step toward the mainstream, but it's tough to entirely hide the inherent headaches and incompatibilities of computer audio + networking + commercially feasible (or even available) devices. Anyway, I digress/kvetch.
  
 Glad the folks at Sonore have been pursuing this unicorn for so long. Really has me excited to hear what is coming over the sonic horizon after a large enough audience "sees the light."


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> I'm not sure about LMS, but with DLNA/MPD mode there are no issues at all with ALAC file playback on the microRendu in any resolution.
> 
> I too have various albums in 24/96 or 24/192 from HDtracks in Apple Lossless, and they all playback fine using a JRiver DLNA server, with *BubbleUPnP Server* running over the top of JRiver.
> 
> Certainly there is some initial configuration, but once done this set-up has been totally set and forget, I never need to fuss with it at all.


 
  
 My LMS, on both Synology and Mac, drops off-line for no apparent reason. Maybe when I went into sonicorbiter.com to look at the DAC connection today, I needed to restart something. Or, maybe not. Who knows? Will reset anyway and see how long it lasts. My wife would never put up with this computer stuff. And I don't blame her (I work in software too). 
  
 I, OTOH, will plod through given the mRendu's fantastic sonic benefits. Let's see what the gang at CA says about how to fix things... To Sonore's and the CA forums' credit, they're super helpful. Too bad there isn't a definitive networking how-to instruction/troubleshooting guide.
  
 If all else fails, I can bail on LMS and try the setup you're talking about. Or the HQPlayer NAA mode.


----------



## feelingears

See: Straight from the man himself...
  
_The problem is the ALAC format. LMS cannot read them directly, it fires off a decoder program when you try and play an ALAC file. Either the decoder program is not working correctly (or not there at all) or the computer it is running on can't run it fast enough for a 24/96 file. _

_Your best bet is to convert those ALAC files into something else, such as AIFF or FLAC, these can be read directly by LMS and should not be a problem._
  
 John and Jesus are on the ball (er, forums). Gotta respect that!
  
 So, fortunately I don't have a lot of these files so this should be easy.


----------



## cat6man

Has anyone compared flac and wav with the mRendu? (Assuming you previously heard a difference)


----------



## feelingears

As I said, on the ball. Here is the answer and it works--thanks Sonore:
  

  
 If you can't see it, on the Mac go into System Prefs and launch LMS. There's an "Advanced" button under one of the tabs (sorry, closed it out already). Anyway, click it and it launches a browser with this control panel. Upper tabs, click the Advanced tab. Upper left, click the drop down for File Types. Under the File Format section, you'll Apple Lossless. Change the Apple Lossless and PCM drop down menus to "Disabled."
  
 Don't ask me why. Who knows: It's computer audio! (But in this case, the sound is truly glorious and I regret using lossy AAC at 320kbps instead of Lossless. Fortunately, I own the CDs.)


----------



## Crom

Interesting discussions guys - prompted me to finally sign up 
  
 I have been watching the microrendu discussions with interest as the possibility to replace a dual-PC playback system which requires a certain amount of regular TLC and a PhD to switch it on(!) is quite enticing. The problem is that I have yet to find any reasonably-balanced comparisons with something like my setup. I understand that JSwenson says it will compare to a tricked out caps server but I don't think his interpretation of tricked-out is the same as mine!
  
 I am also slightly wary, as I was very underwhelmed having purchased the regen - that is, until I replaced the power supply with a battery.
  
 So, has anyone come across any posts detailing experiences with the more enthusiastic/dedicated/insane end of the audio PC building fraternity?
  
 For reference, my set up is as follows: 
  
 2 x supermicro MBs, 11 separate linear power supplies, Compact Flash hard drives, 3 x replacement oscillators, pimped USB output card, fibre networking.
  
 Cheers,
 Crom


----------



## Liu Junyuan

crom said:


> Interesting discussions guys - prompted me to finally sign up
> 
> I have been watching the microrendu discussions with interest as the possibility to replace a dual-PC playback system which requires a certain amount of regular TLC and a PhD to switch it on(!) is quite enticing. The problem is that I have yet to find any reasonably-balanced comparisons with something like my setup. I understand that JSwenson says it will compare to a tricked out caps server but I don't think his interpretation of tricked-out is the same as mine!
> 
> ...


 
 Check out romaz's posts in his thread comparing five high-end music servers. Interestingly, by the end of the thread, he ditched them all for the microRendu. Not sure if this meets your qualification, but he has not only seen some high-end servers but has also been in direct communication with their designers: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/787020/review-comparison-of-5-high-end-digital-music-servers-aurender-n10-cad-cat-server-totaldac-d1-server-auralic-aries-audiophile-vortex-box/390


----------



## feelingears

> Someone ( @MikeyFresh ?) was asking a while back about the sound quality of Squeezelite mode vs. others so I thought I'd report my findings. For reasons I won't bore you with, I've had the time to test this idea with the same songs over and over, over the past couple weeks since receiving my mRendu.
> 
> The executive summary is on my system, the Logitech Media Server (LMS) and Squeezelite mode are notably superior to the MPD/DLNA with MinimServer. So much so I just deleted MinimServer and hope to god I never have to go thru that hassle of installing and setting it up again. Because others here had voiced their positive opinion of how LMS/Squeezelite sounded, I just did that first although I thought I was going MinimServer because it sounded "easier" to set up. And because of the usability, I wanted to like MinimServer. But even from the first plays, I didn't get the feeling the music was "right." I sat with it, waited a day, tried again. Then switched back and the difference was immediate to my ears/system.
> 
> ...





>


----------



## feelingears

@SleepyOne it was you! Sorry. So there you go, and I'll try HQPlayer at some point too. But not too soon, I need to unwind from all the comparing and just groove.


----------



## SleepyOne

Although it will sound crazy but I think Lumin/Minimserver sounds better than kazoo/Minimserver - spatial, detail & bass. They do not have same presentation for some reason. Linn main benefit is the prettier app which is one of your top requirement due to your wife . But both of those will still have similar type of sound signature though. As for LMS I found it a bit plasticky sound & prefers Roon which is somewhat similar sounding but thicker & non digital (although not so great in term of spatial width & possibly detail & feel a bit samey like a filter?). 

Please do let us know how it sounds with HQPlayer. I need to get a NUC (in Linux) before I can test that


----------



## feelingears

I've read that others like Roon, too. I'm not a streaming kind of guy as I own most of my music, or I can borrow/rip CDs from friends. (And I'm anti-software/service-subscriptions even if they're reasonable business models. I just need to see a huge amount of value before I part with cash regularly.) 
  
 Note to self: I'm "wasting" way more money trying new Ethernet cables than I am subscribing to streaming music services... Hey at least I got to try-before-buying an audiophile cable recently that was a big fail in my system.


----------



## SleepyOne

Actually Roon is not even a streaming service....it is just a music files management software (over network) with a music player built in. You don't get any music with it... I too found it expensive though given I will only be using its music file management function (which is very user friendly for sure) & will need HQPlayer for player. After using Roon for 2 wks I end up preferring Lumin/Minimserver to my surprise (it has better spatial width, detail & tone).

BTW you can try Roon for free for 2 wks (with possible extension) & you can cancel easily & their support seems very helpful.


----------



## feelingears

Thanks. Two points:
  
 In Roon's case, I want to see them grow to some point before I give them my money. I work in tech and there are plenty of start-ups wanting my workflow with the siren song of "free beer." No thanks. I want to pay you to be around tomorrow and you can buy me a beer later. So if Roon makes it a year or two, then maybe.
  
 Secondly, I don't understand (partly because I haven't bothered to investigate) where in the chain sound quality is most critical. With apps like A+ and Amarra and so on, what's the point where file decoding makes the end sound so awesome (or not)? I don't get how the mRendu pulls off what it does because it makes me ask What has the audio industry been doing for the last 26 YEARS? Not to rant, but how is this little thing sounding so much better than almost everything mainstream and audiophile (at least entry level) that came before it?
  
 So, it's fun to be learning this stuff now. And hearing this stuff!


----------



## cat6man

feelingears said:


> > Someone ( @MikeyFresh ?) was asking a while back about the sound quality of Squeezelite mode vs. others so I thought I'd report my findings. For reasons I won't bore you with, I've had the time to test this idea with the same songs over and over, over the past couple weeks since receiving my mRendu.
> >
> > The executive summary is on my system, the Logitech Media Server (LMS) and Squeezelite mode are notably superior to the MPD/DLNA with MinimServer. So much so I just deleted MinimServer and hope to god I never have to go thru that hassle of installing and setting it up again. Because others here had voiced their positive opinion of how LMS/Squeezelite sounded, I just did that first although I thought I was going MinimServer because it sounded "easier" to set up. And because of the usability, I wanted to like MinimServer. But even from the first plays, I didn't get the feeling the music was "right." I sat with it, waited a day, tried again. Then switched back and the difference was immediate to my ears/system.
> >
> ...


 
  
 i plan to do the same comparison.  i got my uRendu delivered while i was in europe on vacation and am currently burning it in, so i'm not listening critically at all.
 i have both LMS and minimserver running on my Netgear NAS already but have never compared them.
 my preference was for mimimserver due to the much faster response time of the control point with a large >50k track music system.
  
 one thing i have found is that WAV sounds much better than FLAC and i'm very interested in seeing if the uRendu changes that.
  
 what kind of files were you playing?  do you reach the same conclusion with 44k and higher rez files?
  
 i hope to have time to assess things in the next couple of weeks and compare the uRendu with my old setup streaming to sms-100


----------



## feelingears

@cat6man The nice thing is that the mRendu creators are online a lot. Here's the apparent answer from a post at Computer Audiophile (MicroRendu, p. 83, #2103):
  


> With these two protocols [Roon and HQPlayer] the player is streaming directly to the connected hardware device via the microRendu. In contrast, when the microRendu is used in MPD/DLNA output mode it is actually rendering the content and then streaming directly to the connected hardware device.


 
  
 MPD/DLNA is of course the mode used for MinimServer. Does this mean the mRendu is a "bad" renderer? I don't think so, but I hear a difference on my system and it tells me to use LMS/Squeezelite. At least, until I try out HQPlayer someday because people are talking that up even more (as well as its unintuitive setup quirks).
  
 So for now, Squeezelite is heads and shoulders above what I'm used to hearing in my home. I'm about to try a battery power supply (which is supposed to be on par/better than an LPS), and then maybe I'll muck around with replacing my DAC (gotta get the Schiit together, right?) or my router since apparently all parts of the network matter (even the Ethernet cables). 
  
 That said, I think that you should try MPD/DLNA in your setup for yourself as the mRendu is "sensitive" (whatever that means in this context) to the other components. Most people are reporting similar effects but there are several people on forums hearing other effects. YMMV.
  
 Let me/us know what you find!


----------



## jelt2359

feelingears said:


> @cat6man The nice thing is that the mRendu creators are online a lot. Here's the apparent answer from a post at Computer Audiophile (MicroRendu, p. 83, #2103):
> 
> 
> MPD/DLNA is of course the mode used for MinimServer. Does this mean the mRendu is a "bad" renderer? I don't think so, but I hear a difference on my system and it tells me to use LMS/Squeezelite. At least, until I try out HQPlayer someday because people are talking that up even more (as well as its unintuitive setup quirks).
> ...


 
 The whole concept of a microRendu is to have an underpowered computer that has significantly reduced processing and hence noise. Rendering takes processing. That's not ideal for noise, or for an underpowered computer. So I am personally sticking to modes where the microRendu is the endpoint only.


----------



## feelingears

cat6man said:


> my preference was for mimimserver due to the much faster response time of the control point with a large >50k track music system.
> 
> one thing i have found is that WAV sounds much better than FLAC and i'm very interested in seeing if the uRendu changes that.
> 
> what kind of files were you playing?  do you reach the same conclusion with 44k and higher rez files?


 
  
 Yes, I find LMS control point apps leave something to be desired. Squeezebox is functional, if barely. I just loaded Squeezepad to try. iPeng gets the nod but some say it's really not worth the money.
  
 I don't know about WAV vs. FLAC, but I thought the latter was a wrappered version of the former. I wanted to avoid all the tweaky b.s. of computer audio (which my wife would never put with) so I thought I'd stay in Apple-ville: AAC @ 320 and ALAC (Apple Lossless). 
  
 Now, the mRendu makes me sorry so much of my music is AAC--I can hear the compression of dynamics and the, for lack of a better term, mis-timing of musical parts or something. Yuck. 
  
 I had to make an adjustment to the LMS setup to play my 24/96 files from HD Tracks because they're ALAC. (The mRendu folks provided the answer.) But I only have about five albums in that format. Everything else is good 'ol Redbook, which BTW sounds AMAZING thru the mRendu if ripped in ALAC. Did I mention it sounds AMAZING? You'll find out soon enough.
  
 Try songs that sound "congested" with a lot going on and layers of instruments or rhythms/counterpoints. If you like prog rock, I highly recommend "Going for the One," by Yes. Old recording, poor by today's (or even back then) standards. Sounds like a mess on anything but the mRendu in my experience. I'm soooo happy to actually hear those guys play like they did on that record.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## feelingears

jelt2359 said:


> The whole concept of a microRendu is to have an underpowered computer that has significantly reduced processing and hence noise. Rendering takes processing. That's not ideal for noise, or for an underpowered computer. So I am personally sticking to modes where the microRendu is the endpoint only.


 
 Yeah, I gathered that for HQ Player the idea was to keep the processing on a full computer (not NAS) and thus be (semi-)isolated from the D/A conversion by the network and the transition to USB. Actually, I was/am wondering if it's worth converting the mRendu USB to S/PDIF coax as there are people who do that with older gear. It seems however that there is a new generation of DACs and other digital gear that are optimized for USB and that the extra step of USB to S/PDIF would make things "worse." I mean really, Ethernet to USB to S/PDIF?!? We're well into the land of diminishing returns here.
  
 Unfortunately, I don't know anyone with a USB to S/PDIF converter, otherwise I'd test it just to hear it for myself.
  
 And in the meantime, the mRendu does its thing so we're all happy for now!


----------



## jelt2359

feelingears said:


> Yeah, I gathered that for HQ Player the idea was to keep the processing on a full computer (not NAS) and thus be (semi-)isolated from the D/A conversion by the network and the transition to USB. Actually, I was/am wondering if it's worth converting the mRendu USB to S/PDIF coax as there are people who do that with older gear. It seems however that there is a new generation of DACs and other digital gear that are optimized for USB and that the extra step of USB to S/PDIF would make things "worse." I mean really, Ethernet to USB to S/PDIF?!? We're well into the land of diminishing returns here.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know anyone with a USB to S/PDIF converter, otherwise I'd test it just to hear it for myself.
> 
> And in the meantime, the mRendu does its thing so we're all happy for now!




I think a few people do have the Mutec 3+ USB on order, but most run it USB to AES. That has the galvanic isolation from USB and added benefit of reclocking. 

Really though if you do not use Roon or hqplayer I would get the sonore signature rendu and use spdif out (no USB in the chain) and call it a day. That also has some fancy clocks built in just like the Mutec, and is- as you point out- one device less.


----------



## feelingears

Yeah. It's fun reading everyone's experiences if one can keep their soul grounded (or is that one's Ethernet CAT 6A cables?). Just read Gordon Rankin's interview at Darko's site about USB, and he suggested it's the best of the bunch now.
  
 I think you're right: Get the power supply up to snuff and get on with it. I think I did admit I am trying a battery that some dudes suggested and that John Swenson himself said "should work." The implication as I said is that the battery is as good as/better than the LPS. Whatever. I really need a modern DAC as mine are just slightly behind a generation or perhaps two. (They're really quite nice though.)
  
 Cheers,
 LC


----------



## cat6man

feelingears said:


> @cat6man The nice thing is that the mRendu creators are online a lot. Here's the apparent answer from a post at Computer Audiophile (MicroRendu, p. 83, #2103):


 
  
 thanks.
  
 the link explicitly compares mpd mode (where uRendu renders) with HQplayer and Roon where the uRendu does not render.
 is it clear that LMS/squeezelite falls in the latter category?
  
 i've also been following the CA thread on the uRendu.
  
 in my experience, synergy is king so when you get into the plethora of other variables (e.g. power, streamer, streamer mode, cables, music format, music stream format) it can be hard to get a handle on what really makes the best combination and WHY!  as an engineer, i want to know 'why' even though my ears are the final judge.
  
 anticipating an issue, if i have both sms-100==>dx-usb converter==>aes/ebu==>dac and uRendu==>usb==>dac simultaneously, i can easily compare the two in almost real time..............however, hooking them both up at the same time creates grounding questions so...........and on and on
  
 amazing how obsessive we can be in the search for musical magic!


----------



## cat6man

feelingears said:


> Yes, I find LMS control point apps leave something to be desired. Squeezebox is functional, if barely. I just loaded Squeezepad to try. iPeng gets the nod but some say it's really not worth the money.


 
  
 i like the 'squeezer' app for LMS much better than squeezebox or ipeng.
 currently i use that as the control point in my car's music server (lives in the glovebox)


----------



## feelingears

cat6man said:


> the link explicitly compares mpd mode (where uRendu renders) with HQplayer and Roon where the uRendu does not render.
> is it clear that LMS/squeezelite falls in the latter category?
> 
> in my experience, synergy is king ...
> amazing how obsessive we can be in the search for musical magic!


 
  
 It seems to me that yes, he described MPD/DLNA mode as a rendering mode, while the others are pass-through. This question seems to be one of those things that people like us would want to know so we can obsess about it. But it seems to not be an overt point in the general discourse. Anyway, at least we know and can act accordingly.
  
 And absolutely I agree on synergy with ears as the final adjudicator. I'm thankful a device like the mRendu has made it really possible to hear differences at an affordable price. I just wish computer audio stuff were more user friendly. Long, long way to go on that, and likely due to the fact we all hear "differently" combined with the unpredictable hardware synergy you mentioned. Infinite permutations!
  
 Thanks too for the Squeezer app suggestion. Unfortunately it's Android and I'm iOS. SqueezePad seems nice enough. Might have to just suck up and suffer Squeezebox on the iPhone however.


----------



## SleepyOne

Actually Roon is pretty user friendly in term of system set up & UI...it is just unfortunate that it costs too much...


----------



## feelingears

sleepyone said:


> Actually Roon is pretty user friendly in term of system set up & UI...it is just unfortunate that it costs too much...


 
  
 Right. And non-early adopters like me will wait to see that they have enough market/income to be around for the long run.


----------



## Albrecht

sleepyone said:


> Just join the club too - mine arrived today. Still waiting for my linear PSU so can't test it yet sadly


 

 Hi,
  
 I bought my Teradak LPS before the microRendu shipped. Glad that I did cause I got to use the microRendu right away. Bonus that the Teradak can be used to power the new UpTone LPS-1.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## Albrecht

cat6man said:


> i plan to do the same comparison.  i got my uRendu delivered while i was in europe on vacation and am currently burning it in, so i'm not listening critically at all.
> i have both LMS and minimserver running on my Netgear NAS already but have never compared them.
> my preference was for mimimserver due to the much faster response time of the control point with a large >50k track music system.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 I have miniMserver installed on the NAS, and got it working. But I'm only using LMS/Squeezelite as I have 4 other Squeezeboxes in the house and it sound wonderful with the microRendu. I may get Roon, - but the price....  ouch. And, - previously, was using Pure Music, and never want to get involved with being the QA dept for a software developer that keeps requiring updates and & hardware upgrades. I only run AIFF, and wouldn't consider ever running any uncompressed formats.
 Cheers,


----------



## SleepyOne

feelingears said:


> Right. And non-early adopters like me will wait to see that they have enough market/income to be around for the long run.




All this computer audio stuff moves fast, who knows what happens in the next 2 - 3 years? For all we know MQA format might took off & networking is no longer be necessary....


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Crom

liu junyuan said:


> Check out romaz's posts in his thread comparing five high-end music servers. Interestingly, by the end of the thread, he ditched them all for the microRendu. Not sure if this meets your qualification, but he has not only seen some high-end servers but has also been in direct communication with their designers:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/787020/review-comparison-of-5-high-end-digital-music-servers-aurender-n10-cad-cat-server-totaldac-d1-server-auralic-aries-audiophile-vortex-box/390


 
 Thank you very much Liu - interesting read.


----------



## GreenLeo

Hi,
  
 I'm new to microRendu and don't know where my question should be put.  Please advise me where this should be put in case I'm in a wrong place.
  
 I used a player in computer to play music files to my USB DAC.  I also use the software "VLC media player" to play my video files in that computer.  So far the VLC media player can route the audio to the USB DAC.
  
 Now I am using HQPlayer in NAA mode to play music files to microRendu to my USB DAC which works.  However, I cannot set the VLC media to route to the USB DAC anymore.  Hence I cannot watch videos with sound.   What can I do?


----------



## Topspin70

- Redacted - Issue posted earlier has been resolved by the very helpful Jesus.


----------



## feelingears

greenleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to microRendu and don't know where my question should be put.  Please advise me where this should be put in case I'm in a wrong place.
> 
> ...


 
  
 From your description, it seems like you've disconnected your DAC from your computer to "insert" a network and then the mRendu and then USB out to your DAC. If I understanding things (and I don't claim to be up on computer audio) correctly you cannot output thru the mRendu as if it were just passing data along, so no, you can no longer watch video without physically disconnecting the mRendu and reconnecting your computer via USB (presumably) to your DAC.
  
 This is because the mRendu is a network device and has specific output modes (see their website or documentation or Computeraudiophile.com) for the player software you use. The player is a server (software) and the mRendu is network to USB hardware. VLC as I understand it is an application, not a server. This isn't just about passing the audio signal from file to DAC, which is what iTunes or VLC does. The server software is passing the file data to the mRendu which then either passes thru or "renders" the file data into the format the DAC expects (USB data packets).
  
 I could be all wrong, but this is what it sounds like you're trying to do and no, it won't work. To the best of my knowledge, you'd have to use JRiver or something to manage your video and then set up mRendu to operate with the JRiver software on your computer for both audio and video sound. There are probably other software servers and control points (the app-remote-on your iPad or iPhone or Android to control the server software) but I am really in the dark with those and I just use Logitech Media Server with my mRendu because it sounds awesome and better than Minimserver. (YMMV.)
  
 Hope this helps. Computer audio has a somewhat steep learning curve if you start to dig in.


----------



## GreenLeo

feelingears said:


> From your description, it seems like you've disconnected your DAC from your computer to "insert" a network and then the mRendu and then USB out to your DAC. If I understanding things (and I don't claim to be up on computer audio) correctly you cannot output thru the mRendu as if it were just passing data along, so no, you can no longer watch video without physically disconnecting the mRendu and reconnecting your computer via USB (presumably) to your DAC.
> 
> This is because the mRendu is a network device and has specific output modes (see their website or documentation or Computeraudiophile.com) for the player software you use. The player is a server (software) and the mRendu is network to USB hardware. VLC as I understand it is an application, not a server. This isn't just about passing the audio signal from file to DAC, which is what iTunes or VLC does. The server software is passing the file data to the mRendu which then either passes thru or "renders" the file data into the format the DAC expects (USB data packets).
> 
> ...


 
 Hi feelingears,
  
 Thank you for your reply and I believe the case is just what you have described.  Just not sure if JRiver may solve the problems: can play music files and play files correctly and how to do it.  I'll try to learn.  Does it means that I still need to use the App Switcher to go back to HQP for the best SQ when playing only music files?  For Logitech Media Server you mentioned, I guess it can also play videos, right?  Is it a HW, SW or a combination?  How much for it?
  
 Regards, GL


----------



## feelingears

@GreenLeo LMS is free. Google is your friend on this stuff. I am not Jedi Master enough with computer audio to explain why one variant is better than another. I am merely reporting that in my experience with my system the LMS and mRendu in Squeezelite mode is superior to MinimServer in DLNA (I think that's the mode). I also have no interest in Roon (for now) or any other streaming since I own so much music already. The other forums (particularly at ComputerAudiophile.com) are quite detailed on that stuff.
  
 The "problem" is that the mRendu is capable of resolving some subtleties that I value, so I am hearing all kinds of little things that make experiment more as I seek the best combo. Next experiment for me is HQPlayer and NAA mode, after I replace the platter hard drive in my NAS with an SSD. But one thing at a time. Not everything is better (I've rejected battery power--one type anyway--for the microRendu, several cables both USB and Ethernet and interconnect.)
  
 So, good luck and I recommend just getting it up and running so you can enjoy the magic this device brings.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## frankraindog

I can says the MircoRendu with Roon is simply the best source I had in my system


----------



## GreenLeo

frankraindog said:


> I can says the MircoRendu with Roon is simply the best source I had in my system


 
 So MicroRendu with Roon > MicroRendu with HQP in terms of SQ?


----------



## sahmen

This post is no more relevant.


----------



## frankraindog

greenleo said:


> So MicroRendu with Roon > MicroRendu with HQP in terms of SQ?


 
  I didn't try HQP, as I want thing to stay as simple as possible. 
 Second I've never been a fan of upsampling and that's what HQP is all about.


----------



## frankraindog

my little mR Setup


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## frankraindog

the HDPlex LPS


----------



## muski

frankraindog said:


> my little mR Setup


 
 So you have the µRendu feeding the Hugo TT? Must sound incredible—I love my Mojo+µR.
  
 Do you also use the HD-Plex to power your Hugo TT? Could you share what cables (USB, power) you're using?
  
 Cheers,
 muski


----------



## frankraindog

As the power supply of the hugo tt is only for charging I still use it and not the hd-plex lps for the tt.
  
 between hugott and mR I'm using a Achtung Audio USB Cable with seperate usb and power cables.
  
 sounds incredible


----------



## orkney

This looks very interesting indeed. I'm a little put off by pricey add-on LPSs and 45.00 shipping charge to CA (Canada) for what amounts to a cigarette packet, but may give it a whirl regardless. Thanks all for the ongoing impressions.


----------



## Albrecht

> pricey add-on LPSs and 45.00 shipping charge to CA


 
  
 Shipping to SF was $20. I use a $120 Teradak. But, - will be buying the Uptone LPS-1.
  
 For me it's the performance. My $800 total microRendu blows away the more expensive Auralic Aries. YMMV


----------



## motberg

Thanks for all the microRendu reports.
 As another point of PS reference (this is for my W4S Recovery USB device) I recently compared a Kingrex uPower battery power supply to a TeraDak 30W, both with and without using the iFi DC iPurifier. The TeraDak showed noticeable improvement, especially in the bass... so the TeraDak with the IFi DC iPurifier may be a really nice and not crazy expensive option (especially if you have the TeraDak laying around..)


----------



## muski

The microRendu blew me away. I have two now—one feeding my Chord Mojo and one feeding my Devialet D800.  My one caveat is I wouldn't bother with the 9V iFi PS—they're nothing special (and it causes a nasty buzzy ground loop with the Chord Mojo). I have an HD-Plex LPS feeding one of them—and it did make a big difference. For the other, while I wait for the Uptone LPS-1 to ship, I'm just using a spare 9V switching PS I had lying around from some old router. It sounds as good as the iFi with no ground loops.


----------



## zachawry

Hi all. I'm seriously considering the microRendu. The thing is, I don't have a network connection per se.
  
 I am going to just have it connected directly to my Macbook Pro through a USB/Ethernet adapter. 
  
 Will this work? 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Albrecht

Hi,
  
 ""I am going to just have it connected directly to my Macbook Pro through a USB/Ethernet adapter. 
  
 Will this work?""
  
 No, it needs to be connected to a LAN and assigned an individual IP address to the device.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## muski

zachawry said:


> Hi all. I'm seriously considering the microRendu. The thing is, I don't have a network connection per se.
> 
> I am going to just have it connected directly to my Macbook Pro through a USB/Ethernet adapter.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
Actually, it will work. If you turn on Sharing->Internet Sharing  and share your connection from Wifi to your ethernet port, you can directly connect a µRendo to a Mac with a regular ethernet cable. No router or crossover cable needed. This is how I connect my iMac to my µRendu.


----------



## muski

The Ethernet will have a self-assigned IP address (it will have a yellow icon next to it which you can ignore). As long as wifi is connected to the Internet, MySonicOrbiter will see the µRendu. I recommend a shielded Cat 7 ethernet cable.
  
 Here's some screen shots of the configuration:


----------



## zachawry

Thanks a lot. The phrase "As long as wifi is connected to the Internet" kinda worries me, though. 
  
 If my Internet connection goes out for some reason, I won't be able to get my music six inches from my Mac to my mRendu? 
  
 That seems...odd, to say the least.


----------



## zachawry

zachawry said:


> Thanks a lot. The phrase "As long as wifi is connected to the Internet" kinda worries me, though.
> 
> If my Internet connection goes out for some reason, I won't be able to get my music six inches from my Mac to my mRendu?
> 
> That seems...odd, to say the least.


 

 I've done some more looking, and it appears that you do indeed need always-on Internet access to use the device. Please, someone tell me this is wrong!
  
 That seems just absolutely _*crazy*_ to me. I need perpetual Internet to play even local music files? That's just....bizarre.


----------



## Albrecht

> That seems just absolutely _*crazy*_ to me


 
  
 No
  
 It's a distributive networking device, designed for distributive networking. The fact that the MacBook gives one the wonderful feature of sharing an Internet connection is kind of a fortuitous hack.
  
 The microRendu is not designed to be a "local" music playback device. A better purchase for you would be the PSAudio LanRover.


----------



## zachawry

albrecht said:


> No
> 
> It's a distributive networking device, designed for distributive networking. The fact that the MacBook gives one the wonderful feature of sharing an Internet connection is kind of a fortuitous hack.
> 
> The microRendu is not designed to be a "local" music playback device. A better purchase for you would be the PSAudio LanRover.


 

 OK, granted. 
  
 It seems like my usage case isn't the intended case. Still, I'd love anybody to confirm whether or not the device requires persistent connectivity beyond initial setup to play local music. 
  
 This page: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f26-sonore-sponsored/sonicorbiter-direct-connection-mac-pc-beta-28606/
  
 has the following statement:
  
_1. The Sonicorbiter operating system requires internet access to work properly so your Mac computer needs internet access via Wi-Fi enabled._
  
To me, that sounds like the device needs to ping the manufacturer's servers to continue operating. If that isn't the case, then great. 
  
If that is the case, then you are making the entire operation of your music system dependent on the tiny manufacturer of this device. If they go out of business or even just have a bad day and their servers go down, then is your entire system bricked? I would hope that's not the case, because that's some serious fragility and dependency right there.


----------



## Albrecht

zachawry said:


> OK, granted.
> 
> It seems like my usage case isn't the intended case. Still, I'd love anybody to confirm whether or not the device requires persistent connectivity beyond initial setup to play local music.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
  
 It's more like your MAC needs to be connected to the Internet because it's sharing out its network connection with the microRendu. The MicroRendu does not need to constantly be phoning home to Sonore. Your MAC is acting as a router and handing out an IP address to the microRendu in order for it to send & receive the music file packets from the MAC.  Your MAC will still need to run mimiMServer, Roon, LMS, etc.


----------



## frankraindog

You don't Need internet for mR if you can handle ip adresses and stuff, the internet just makes it easier for People who don't want to mess around with those things. But if you don't have a network ( which is easy to set up and low on budget) the mR isn't for you , in my opinion. Check audiostream with their latest posts about mR and See if you can handle it , otherwise look elsewere, like ak dap or cd Player


----------



## muski

I'd agree that you're getting a little far from the intended use case, though it might work with some fiddling. The shared port configuration I was describing was more of a way to bridge wifi to Ethernet and avoid needing an extra router and Ethernet cable (and lets you disconnected from the mains if you're running from a battery powered laptop.)
  
 Sounds like you're more interested in a USB DAC?


----------



## zachawry

I have a USB DAC. The problem is, when I hook it up to my Mac, I get a distinct hum if the Mac is plugged in. 

I'm looking for a way to isolate the DAC. THe LANRover looks like it may be the ticket.


----------



## Benny-x

zachawry said:


> I have a USB DAC. The problem is, when I hook it up to my Mac, I get a distinct hum if the Mac is plugged in.
> 
> I'm looking for a way to isolate the DAC. THe LANRover looks like it may be the ticket.



Or an Intona full speed USB isolator.


----------



## SleepyOne

Not sure what is USB isolator got to do with microRendu?


----------



## Benny-x

sleepyone said:


> Not sure what is USB isolator got to do with microRendu?



Google the two phrases together and see what turns up. You'll get a better handle on it that way, but it basically has to do with how the mRendu has a USB connection to the DAC.


----------



## SleepyOne

microrendu has an in-built & improved version of Regen inside so i am not sure what is to gain (if any) by putting an addition usb isolator there...and yes I do have a microRendu so am awared of the usb output.

Note microRendu cannot be connected directly to pc/mac, it must be connected to a wifi router (as it is a renderer).


----------



## audi0nick128

There are reports of the Intona to work well together with the Upton Regen. 
And since the Intona offers galvanic isolation it could bring improvements to the party 
Here is a review

http://www.audiostream.com/content/intona-technology-usb-20-high-speed-isolator#IqKk5bHWY6rdDfTq.97

And here a quote :

'Combing both the High-Speed Isolator and the USB REGEN powered by the linear power supply had a synergistic sonic effect that seemed to combine both of the strong points of each USB device.'


Cheers


----------



## SleepyOne

Hopefully there will be some reviews of combining microRendu & Intona. However it must be noted that microRendu is not an usb isolator type device, it is a renderer and it is feed via LAN cable from wifi rounter & server (NAS or NUC etc) which is much cleaner than pc etc. It is a different scenario to direct feeding from laptop via usb.

I think sonore believes the psu to microRendu is the key to SQ.


----------



## audi0nick128

sleepyone said:


> Hopefully there will be some reviews of combining microRendu & Intona. However it must be noted that microRendu is not an usb isolator type device, it is a renderer and it is feed via LAN cable from wifi rounter & server (NAS or NUC etc) which is much cleaner than pc etc. It is a different scenario to direct feeding from laptop via usb.




Of course the microrendu is not only just an USB Isolator and like you said has an improved version of Regen build in, but I figured it's close enough to point out the synergy  
Reports / reviews of the Intona combined with microRendu would be great and are only a matter of time since we brought it up 
Cheers


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

@mikeyfresh I have run my unit from a Li battery pack and its super clean sounding, but I felt the bass generally lacked the same heft or underpinning authority as I get even with the iFi iPower. Have you heard all-around improvement going to battery?

I think I've been wanting to see specific impressions before I jump on the new Uptone. In my setup a JS-2 is a better fit anyway.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## muski

sleepyone said:


> I think sonore believes the psu to microRendu is the key to SQ.


 
 From my experience with the µRendu and the HD-Plex psu, I tend to agree.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey MikeyFresh, 

Can you provide a link with further infos on the DIY battery pack with no voltage regulators? 
Sounds really interesting, since I have similar experiences with of the shelf power banks. 

Edit: and there it was... found it  

Cheers


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> I too ran a Li-IO battery pack for a while, and though it was "clean" sounding as you described, I thought both bass and dynamics weren't great. This is likely due to a couple of factors, including Li-IO battery's high internal resistance, and the cheap non-audio purposed voltage regulator employed.
> 
> *Switching to a DIY NiMH battery* I did not have those same issues, and yes, I felt the improvements were across the board. The DIY pack has no voltage regulator at all, and NiMH batteries have extremely low internal resistance.


 
  
 Thanks @MikeyFresh
  
 Re: internal battery resistance... As Spock would say, "Fascinating." Wish I were able to really delve into electronics the way Swenson gets to, but very cool to read about it here and at CA.
  
 And yeah, like you, I'm saving up for a JS-2. My oddball setup would have it feeding the microRendu and a W4S Remedy (not in-line/serial with each other but on separate signal and server paths).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thx MikeyFresh, 

This doesn't seem too complicated, so even I should be able to install something like this  

Cheers


----------



## cat6man

mikeyfresh said:


> Sure, it is simple and cheap to employ.
> 
> I used this *Philmore 6 AA battery holder* sourced from Amazon, and 6 of these *Panasonic Eneloop Pro NiMH* batteries, about 1.4 vdc each when charged.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use a 5 cell AA battery holder, which gets closer to the optimal 7V recommendation (and helps the uRendu stay cool by not having to drop the additional 2v)


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## TheAttorney

Interesting that they include a 7.5v feeder power supply for only $15 extra.
  
 Awaiting impressions how that compares against the iFi 9v (which many mR owners probably already have) and against the bigger more expensive power supplies (both as feeder and as main supplies) - so many possibilities...


----------



## EVOLVIST

theattorney said:


> Interesting that they include a 7.5v feeder power supply for only $15 extra.
> 
> Awaiting impressions how that compares against the iFi 9v (which many mR owners probably already have) and against the bigger more expensive power supplies (both as feeder and as main supplies) - so many possibilities...




John Swenson did a comparison and heard no difference between the SMPS that will be shipped vs the iPower. I was able to get one of the first 150 LPS-1s, so I'll be able to post come mid October. 

My mR setup is really cool, I think, but I found it needed just a little burn in to oil some of the brightness.


----------



## feelingears

evolvist said:


> John Swenson did a comparison and heard no difference between the SMPS that will be shipped vs the iPower. I was able to get one of the first 150 LPS-1s, so I'll be able to post come mid October.
> 
> My mR setup is really cool, I think, but I found it needed just a little burn in to oil some of the brightness.


 
  
 Alex and John have posted (on CA and elsewhere) that the whole point of the new device is to operate without regard to the energizing power source. (And that their cheap power supply is actually quite good at spreading its kick-back noise across a wide bandwidth of frequencies.) Considering their background in audio, it's no surprise they also said that they really would not know how the LPS-1 would sound until after it was built/assembled/etc. You'd expect them to test the new device with various supplies just to prove to themselves that the device worked as designed.
  
 They make another point which is less often discussed, and that is that power supplies need to deliver current very quickly (correct me if I got that wrong). Swenson's new design uses these ultra-capacitors that discharge very rapidly, and this apparently results in a "faster" or "cleaner" sound. I've messed around with batteries vs. supplies and found that something like that affects the bass and treble in different ways, so I have high hopes for the new LPS-1.
  
 I'm eager to read what people find, but I'm more interested in the resulting sound (in my case with a microRendu) rather than what power supply is feeding the system. And I'm lucky to be in the first group too. After playing around with networking and USB and power supplies all year, I'm excited at the prospect of being done with gear and getting back to the music!


----------



## STR-1

Hi all! Got my microRendu yesterday (just in time as Vortexbox UK are now out of stock) and have the basic £16 7v 2.5amp PS, which is plugged straight into the wall socket. Using it with the usb hard adapter into my Chord Dave, with a Synology DS216j as the source. I've been running it for just over 20 hours and it sounds very good but just a little soft and lacking in fine detail compared to an Auralic Aries I currently have on loan and my AK380. I expect the SQ will develop over the next few days but I'm a little impatient to learn what kind of changes I can expect from burn in and from a better PS. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## EVOLVIST

mikeyfresh said:


> Congrats on the mRendu, it's a fine sounding streamer.
> 
> You might also try a different USB cable or two, they do sound different in my set-up, not Earth shaking differences but also not tiny minute hard to listen for differences either.
> 
> I don't love the sound of the hard adapter in my arrangement, though others mileage can/will vary.




Yeah, I ordered that small Curious Cable link. It should be here next week. I don't know if I'm expecting much, but right or wrong, I'm expecting a lot from the LPS-1 over the standard iPower.

What do you think: a night and day difference?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

Does battery not weeken as you used up the charges? I mean like a reservoir as the water level reduces the pressure also lowered?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## SleepyOne

Received my Paul Hynes SR3 7v (silver) LPS at long last lol! Burning it in now. Will be comparing it with Uptone LPS1 once it arrived later this month.

With 7v LPS, the microRendu seems to stay cold unlike the ifi which is probably a good thing.


----------



## TheAttorney

Are you aiming to compare the SR3 up stream of, as well as instead of, the LPS1.
  
 It's a shame that the input voltage requirement of 7.5v fro the LPS1 wasn't made clearer at an earlier stage in it's development.
 From some of the posts at CA, it would seem that a 7v upstream supply may be borderline acceptable to properly drive the LPS1


----------



## SleepyOne

Agreed that they didn't make clear about the voltage. However I am not sure the uptone can be powered by LPS though (like circuit can't take it or something) - think it was mentioned on CA. So it is more a rough A-B compare of the 2 psu powering microRendu.

Good idea re:using it upstream never the less - I will ask John to see what he thinks & whether it is safe to do so. Thanks!


----------



## EVOLVIST

sleepyone said:


> Received my Paul Hynes SR3 7v (silver) LPS at long last lol! Burning it in now. Will be comparing it with Uptone LPS1 once it arrived later this month.
> 
> With 7v LPS, the microRendu seems to stay cold unlike the ifi which is probably a good thing.




According to the the folks at Small Green Computer, though, keeping the mR warm is best for the product. What to believe?


----------



## SleepyOne

I am actually quite pleased by the fact that my sonicTransporter (small green computer) too runs cold


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## EVOLVIST

mikeyfresh said:


> UpTone Audio under promising and over delivering on the LPS-1 status, the preorder units have started to ship out 3 days in advance of the expected Oct. 14th date.
> 
> I am # 45 in line and I have a shipping confirmation/tracking #, so more than just a handful went out the door today although apparently all are domestic shipments, international shipments will begin tomorrow according to Alex.


 
  
 Yup! Mine should be in Texas by Friday. That's pretty damn cool.


----------



## feelingears

evolvist said:


> According to the the folks at Small Green Computer, though, keeping the mR warm is best for the product. What to believe?


 
  
 In my opinion (YMMV), all the temperature stuff is really losing sight of the fact that most electronics have a reasonable operating life way beyond what most people will realistically want. My formerly warm and expensive CD player, now over 15 years old, for example, gathers dust but fills out my otherwise lean-looking stereo rack. Heck it's even unplugged, but every holiday season people want to hear this or that CD and I power it on and we have "perfect sound forever."
  
 John Swenson of Uptone has posted many times about how too hot is too hot, otherwise warmish to touch is fine. Now if you can hear a difference between using 7v and 9v, and are willing to financially explore the world for a power supply that gives you what you want, that's another matter and all power to you (pun intended). I've played around with some cheap supplies and a battery pack, so I know you may want to scratch that itch, too.
  
 I'm just encouraging you and others not to worry, and get back to the music/sound as that's what this is about. I enjoy getting new gear as much as the next person, but I like listening so much more than spending. Save your spending energy for big buys with three or more zeros! It's great we have such quality nowadays at the two-zero level.


----------



## SleepyOne

Seems I am in luck too my uptone LPS1 had been shipped & hopefully get to me next week (international).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## EVOLVIST

mikeyfresh said:


> Lunchtime LPS-1 delivery in NY today, a speedy 2 day coast-to-coast trip via the USPS.




It sounds really good, doesn't it? To me it takes off some of the edge that edge that the iFi power supply gives (not that iFi sales a bad product). Everything is just smoother through my microRendu now.

I can't tell any difference between plugging the LPS-1 directly into the wall, or into my AC regenerator.


----------



## jcn3

evolvist said:


> It sounds really good, doesn't it? To me it takes off some of the edge that edge that the iFi power supply gives (not that iFi sales a bad product). Everything is just smoother through my microRendu now.
> 
> I can't tell any difference between plugging the LPS-1 directly into the wall, or into my AC regenerator.


 
  
 the design of the lps-1 is such that you shouldn't be able to tell a difference -- it isolates the power going to the microrendu from everything upstream.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

FWIW, YMMV:
  
 My LPS-1 was driving my microRendu (Squeezebox Server on Synology NAS), and an iFi iPower was driving a W4S Remedy (iTunes on Mac) in parallel–both getting signal from an Apple Airport Express. Hmm... Hmm... After ten minutes of comparing and 20 minutes of just enjoying the Remedy, I unplugged the microRendu and set it aside for sale!

 In my system, the LPS-1 elevated both components (over the iFi iPower), but also versus the other of the two input formats.
  
 The ease or effortlessness of the sound, the detail = all smiles here. My setup may not be ultimate, and it has practical compromises (Wi-Fi), but now it's 90% dialed in for me.

 Mac/iTunes –> Airport Express –> Optical, Analysis Plus Cable –> W4S Remedy/LPS-1 –> Coax, Wireworld Starlight 7 –> Audio-GD DAC-19 10th Anniv. (PLL disengaged)

 Hope this helps!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelingears

mikeyfresh said:


> With AirPlay being firmware crippled by Apple to a maximum of 16-bit/48kHz output, unfortunately it isn't really a total solution for many of us.
> 
> Neither is iTunes, although for local playback it can be made to work well with a superior sound plug-in like BitPerfect, but that still doesn't overcome the silly 16/48 lockdown when using AirPlay.
> 
> Interesting stuff though with regard to the W4S Remedy, by all accounts a fantastic device and I'm not surprised, having the same opinion of their Recovery USB re-clocker which transforms the sound from a Raspberry Pi3 based UPnP renderer I built for my 2nd system.


 
  
 I'm actually glad you pointed this out because as you say, many here may find the setup a poor match. I will say my setup is practical and sounds great, if nothing else. Even Connaker at CA has written about how 95% of his music is CD-quality Redbook, so while yes I do have higher res files I can play via Ethernet/microRendu, the whole is extremely satisfying. 
  
 But I do intend to someday explore HQPlayer, etc. so thanks again for highlighting the limitations
  
 Incidentally, I will officially recant my earlier comment about selling my mRendu. I have continued to listen and upon revisiting the comparison, now feel that the mRendu/LPS-1 combo is probably better for most people although the iTunes/Airplay/W4S/LPS-1 is a very very close second (a roadbike wheel-length, as I may have posted here earlier).
  
 Fun times in audio!


----------



## Benny-x

feelingears said:


> Incidentally, I will officially recant my earlier comment about selling my mRendu. I have continued to listen and upon revisiting the comparison, now feel that the mRendu/LPS-1 combo is probably better for most people




I went to the forums looking for your mRendu, but couldn't find it. So this is good to read as I now know I'm not crazy and you just lied 

Good to hear the update. I've still yet to try the mRendu, but am really happy to hear all the good results from all the different corners of audio right now.


----------



## rigo

mikeyfresh said:


> The microRendu is running substantially cooler now fed with 7 volts by the LPS-1, as opposed to 9 volts from the iPower. I was never too alarmed at the temperature with the iPower, but certainly cooler is better for electronics longevity.
> 
> On that topic, the LPS-1 itself runs very warm to hot, completely normal according to John Swenson, but as with above, I can't help but think it will live a longer life at a lower operating temperature.
> 
> ...




Do you have a link to the heat sinks you purchased?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## rigo

Thanks I purchased the last one.


----------



## pdickerson

Has anyone had heat problems with the microrendu when it is attached to the yggy. There ask because I have read some reports the the yggy causes the mircorendu to become hit and it must be disconnected when not in use because of the yggy USB power affect


----------



## jcn3

pdickerson said:


> Has anyone had heat problems with the microrendu when it is attached to the yggy. There ask because I have read some reports the the yggy causes the mircorendu to become hit and it must be disconnected when not in use because of the yggy USB power affect


 
  
 that seems a bit off -- the only reports i've seen have said the microrendu runs warmer when higher voltages (e.g. 9v from the ifi power supply) are used to power it.  if you drop the input voltage to 7v, the microrendu runs pretty cool.


----------



## latestyle

Sorry to ask a newb question here. I'm putting together an office head-fi rig. Using a combined amp/DAC. My office PC is Windows 10. Wondering how best I can integrate a microrendu into this chain? I figure this would be a better way to serve music than my crappy office PC!
  
 I'd use mostly Tidal and will have a portable HD that stores my hi-res files. Open to using Roon. Totally clueless when it comes to PC-fi, so thanks in advance!


----------



## TheAttorney

Hi latestyle, I've only just started using Roon 1.2 (previously used JRMC and HQ Player), so I don't know all its ins and outs yet,
 But I do know that it sounds better than HQP using my Windows 10 laptop > ethernet > mR > USB > DAVE DAC. A router is required to allocate the IP address and bridging for the mR, although various ideas are being discussed by power users to get around this. But you need a router anyway for Tidal.
  
 As Roon is apparently great at integrating Tidal, and the hugely bigger 1.3 release is just round the corner, then my recommendation is go Roon, as long as your wallet can handle the higher price (compared to other music apps).


----------



## latestyle

theattorney said:


> Hi latestyle, I've only just started using Roon 1.2 (previously used JRMC and HQ Player), so I don't know all its ins and outs yet,
> But I do know that it sounds better than HQP using my Windows 10 laptop > ethernet > mR > USB > DAVE DAC. A router is required to allocate the IP address and bridging for the mR, although various ideas are being discussed by power users to get around this. But you need a router anyway for Tidal.
> 
> As Roon is apparently great at integrating Tidal, and the hugely bigger 1.3 release is just round the corner, then my recommendation is go Roon, as long as your wallet can handle the higher price (compared to other music apps).


 
 Thanks, TheAttorney! Please indulge my idiocy - how are you handling the Windows 10 laptop > ethernet > mR? Just through a router? When using a laptop in a small office where you can't separate the PC from mR, wouldn't it be better off to go straight from PC to DAC, maybe with Regen or something like that rather than adding another chain via mR?


----------



## TheAttorney

I have my laptop connected by wifi to a router. Then an ethernet cable from router to mR, then USB cable to DAC.
  
 This sounds much better than laptop > USB cable > DAC. I haven't tried regen, but more knowlegeable people than I say mR is better - even with the router in the way..
 It can get quite complicated. You need to read the last few pages of this thread below, then go for more details at CA than you could possibly imagine!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/787020/review-comparison-of-5-high-end-digital-music-servers-aurender-n10-cad-cat-server-totaldac-d1-server-auralic-aries-audiophile-vortex-box/705
  
 Try from page 41 for the mR stuff, although the whole thread is educational


----------



## latestyle

Thanks!


----------



## canali

subbed to this thread.
 darko, in his review of the new*  kef ls 50 wls powered speakers *(his product of the yr)
 also refers to the micro rendu
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/12/kef-ls50-wireless-review-dars-product-of-the-year-2016/#comment-140447
  
 still trying to understand its place in my desktop setup
 laptop to dac to powered speakers


----------



## theveterans

canali said:


> subbed to this thread.
> darko, in his review of the new*  kef ls 50 wls powered speakers *(his product of the yr)
> also refers to the micro rendu
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/12/kef-ls50-wireless-review-dars-product-of-the-year-2016/#comment-140447
> ...


 
  
 It's going to be NAS -> MR -> DAC. Use your laptop as remote control for the MR through HQ player or ROON.


----------



## canali

thanks...someone also suggested to go optical...this way i can avoid the micro rendu
 this chap also suggested this for desktop audio (to dac to powered speakers)
  
 his thoughts below
  

_ _
  
  
_Put one of these in the audio circuit and the veiling will be gone...https://www.amazon.com/BBE-Sound-482i-Sonic-Maximizer/dp/B0002FDKIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485136499&sr=8-1&keywords=482i+sonic+maximizer   _
  
  
_.... Tweak the bottom end until it sounds balanced.  No need for a sub woofer if the speakers are of high enough quality in many cases...  and, I advise keeping off the high end process unless your speakers really need it._
  
_The heart of this unit is the NJM2153 chip made by NJR Corporation. Its the same company that gave us the audiophile Muses 01 and 02 chips.  It was designed to counter the veiling effect found in speakers.   All you interconnects and cables will suddenly reveal their strengths, or weaknesses.  Why?  Transparency._


----------



## theveterans

^ I go for a purist approach and avoid any external DSP (not the DSP that's inside a DAC) nor analog signal processing for speakers. If you have a transparent sound speaker, I think this would be detrimental since the speaker will overemphasize certain frequencies and that makes the sound unnatural. I'd rather invest my money on good speakers instead of trying to tweak a veil-sounding speakers, but that's just me.


----------



## canali

thanks...seems i'd need some sort of conditioner, too, with the rendu?
 still trying to understand it all...and the other gear...roon transporter (that's if i return to Roon)


----------



## Weatherlight

.


----------



## jcn3

canali said:


> thanks...seems i'd need some sort of conditioner, too, with the rendu?
> still trying to understand it all...and the other gear...roon transporter (that's if i return to Roon)


 
  
 don't need a conditioner, but it is advised to use a good linear power supply to get the best sound out of the microrendu.  this one is considered to get the best out of the microrendu: https://uptoneaudio.com/products/ultracap-lps-1


----------



## canali

jcn3 said:


> don't need a conditioner, but it is advised to use a good linear power supply to get the best sound out of the microrendu.  this one is considered to get the best out of the microrendu: https://uptoneaudio.com/products/ultracap-lps-1


 
 many thanks for all your help, guys.
 i guess we can expect this area of USB audio and such to only grow in the coming  yrs.
 who'd have thought we could have great sounding music from our laptops/desktops 
 just 4 or so yrs ago?


----------



## canali

Darko did a review today on it.
  
Classy! Sonore’s microRendu takes digital audio higher by 


John H. Darkoabout 2 hours ago
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/classy-sonores-microrendu-takes-digital-audio-higher/*
  
 my friend is interested in the auralic aries.
 feels it might be a better value once you add a linear supply to the micro.
  
 maybe someone can chip in here, too, please?
  
_Currently deciding between the Sonore microRendu versus the Auralic Aries.
 I am leaning towards the Auralic Aries and wanted to run my logic by you.
 Initially the Auralic Aries looks more expensive so by the time you factor in the_
_cost of the optional power supply (Sonore Signature Series Power Supply – $1,399 / $1,589) _
_I am at a much larger investment.
 Secondly, if money were not object I would like to get the Aurender n1000H,_
_but based on the reviews that I have read the Aries can hold its own against the pricier Aurdender._
  
 thoughts?


----------



## vo_obgyn

Any feedback on the Roon 1.3 DSP Engine? I have the Roon DSP engine enabled with my microRendu at DSD 128 and it is sounding great with my Chord Hugo and Mr. Speakers Ether C Headphones. Sure enough, the DSD light on my Hugo is lit up even when playing a FLAC 44.1kHz file.


----------



## canali

just wondering if anyone has explored the home made route on this.
 i'm still exploring this, alongside the auralic aries, etc.
 not cheap solutions, once you add in a linear (lps caps1 or other) power supply.
  
 one chap, on another audio forum, when i asked about these products (aruender, auralic, sonore)
 he replied:
_''To be honest, "bang for buck" isn't what springs to mind with that box, either. quite the opposite. Bang for buck is sticking a _
_decent digital hat and a copy of Volumio (or similar) on a raspberry pi, and maybe throwing either a linear power supply or at a_
_pinch, an iPower into the mix, then using decent but sensibly-priced cables to and from your DAC.

 It's not particularly hard, even if you're not used to Linux- can be done in half an hour or less, without really needing to know much._
_It would leave stuff like the Microrendu in the dust for sheer SQ, too.
 The Aries is an expensive option, not a bang for buck option. There are plenty of those expensive options out there, too.''_
  
but i'm no techie...so am still exploring these areas...linux, raspberry pi etc


----------



## audi0nick128

hmm I have heard people say that an Odroid (which has separate bus for gigabit LAN and USB) can come pretty close to a uRendu, but I never heard someone say a Pi leaves the uRendu in the dust...

Did you try a Pi against a uRendu? 
what do you need a digital hat for? USB should be fine.


----------



## canali

audi0nick128 said:


> hmm I have heard people say that an Odroid (which has separate bus for gigabit LAN and USB) can come pretty close to a uRendu, but I never heard someone say a Pi leaves the uRendu in the dust...
> 
> Did you try a Pi against a uRendu?
> what do you need a digital hat for? USB should be fine.


 
 humbly i admit that i am such a newbie that i have no clue....i'm still trying to understand these basic concepts.
 then i head over to computeraudiophile and the scope of discussion can get pedantic and overwhelming.


----------



## audi0nick128

OK, fair enough. 
was just surprised of your strong statement of uRendu vs Pi and was under the impression you had first hand experience  

Cheers


----------



## canali

audi0nick128 said:


> OK, fair enough.
> was just surprised of your strong statement of uRendu vs Pi and was under the impression you had first hand experience
> 
> 
> ...


 
 no that italicized statement (below) is from a gentleman on another forum, who was trying to be helpful,
 suggesting i look into alternate (less pricey but still as good) configurations vs the auralic aries or microrendu/ultracaps lps1.
 i had noted in the comment that my friend, also no techie, had suggested the auralic aries as best bang for the buck.
  
 sorry for any confusion.
  
_''To be honest, "bang for buck" isn't what springs to mind with that box, either. quite the opposite. Bang for buck is sticking a_
_decent digital hat and a copy of Volumio (or similar) on a raspberry pi, and maybe throwing either a linear power supply or at a_
_pinch, an iPower into the mix, then using decent but sensibly-priced cables to and from your DAC.

 It's not particularly hard, even if you're not used to Linux- can be done in half an hour or less, without really needing to know much._
_It would leave stuff like the Microrendu in the dust for sheer SQ, too.
 The Aries is an expensive option, not a bang for buck option. There are plenty of those expensive options out there, too.''_


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

No problem, no confusion at all, was just curious


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## audi0nick128

mikeyfresh said:


> No problem at all, I was responding to @canali and his post which contained a cut/paste from a different forum. Whoever posted that has obviously never even heard the microRendu, so much as directly compared it to an ODROID C2 or RPi3.




Thanks for sharing your first hand experience, to clear things up. 

Cheers


----------



## canali

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks for sharing your first hand experience, to clear things up.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks guys...What made you choose the microrendu over the Auralic Aries?

My friend thinks that Aries might be the better buy, despite appreciating both products...He's still evaluating...Newbie like me to this area...He uses alot of apple airplay.

His rationale:
"Currently deciding between the Sonore microRendu versus the Auralic Aries.
I am leaning towards the Auralic Aries and wanted to run my logic by you (he asked Darko in comments section of his microrendu review
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/classy-sonores-microrendu-takes-digital-audio-higher/

"Initially the Auralic Aries looks more expensive so by the time you factor in the cost of the optional power supply (Sonore Signature Series Power Supply – $1,399 / $1,589) I am at a much larger investment.
Secondly, if money were not object I would like to get the Aurender n1000H, but based on the reviews that I have read the Aries can hold its own against the pricier Aurdender."

Thanks for your courtesy gents.


----------



## AFWannabe

vo_obgyn said:


> Any feedback on the Roon 1.3 DSP Engine? I have the Roon DSP engine enabled with my microRendu at DSD 128 and it is sounding great with my Chord Hugo and Mr. Speakers Ether C Headphones. Sure enough, the DSD light on my Hugo is lit up even when playing a FLAC 44.1kHz file.




Why covert PCM to DSD, if the Hugo is so good with PCM, and not so good with DSD as it decimates it?!...


----------



## vo_obgyn

afwannabe said:


> Why covert PCM to DSD, if the Hugo is so good with PCM, and not so good with DSD as it decimates it?!...


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback AFWannabe. I was not aware that the Hugo's DSD signal was decimated. I have always liked the Hugo, even it's DSD performance. I haven't compared the sound of Roon with it's DSP engine on versus off yet. I'll do that soon. Also, I'll take a listen with the Chord Mojo soon and listen with the Roon DSP engine on and then off.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Benny-x

mikeyfresh said:


> Also regarding the above pasted post, what about the various professional reviews on CA, AudioStream, DAR, etc... that also place the mR as in the league of various big ticket units from the likes of Aurender?
> 
> In other words, it's not only the Aries that has been mentioned as holding it's own/performing in that loftier "rarified air" price point. The mR is also in that league and by most direct comparisons I've read is actually superior sonically though I've not made any direct comparison myself, and I have seen a couple of opinions in favor of the Aries which I would never argue because I don't have an Aries for direct comparison like they do.


 
 There's a good thread over on CA where a guy has both the mR and Aries and has been comparing and optimizing playback chains for them for months. It's like 11-12 pages long now and contains all kinds of anecdotal feedback about different PSUs, filters, ethernet vs. wifi, and more. And none of which are his guesses about things, but his actual comparisons.
  
Updated with link: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f22-networking-networked-audio-and-streaming/auralic-aries-and-sonore-microrendu-listening-impressions-29351/
  
 Then around page 9-10 there's a spin-off thread where another follower started his own comparisons + the SoTM SMS-200 Network renderer. Also a good thread. 
  
Updated with link: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f22-networking-networked-audio-and-streaming/auralic-aries-mini-vs-sonore-microrendu-vs-soul-music-sms-200-listening-impressions-31499/
  
 Then, the above post I have to commend MikeyFresh for. It was well written, thought out, and not judgmental. A great and clear comparison of why he picked something and how he's not a hater of the Aries just because he made a choice and picked the mR. Long live sensible people on the internet.


----------



## canali

so the one gent who thought homemade solutions could be as affective and more affordable as an off the shelf solution from sonore or aries etc.
 (esp spdif vs usb or aes), on this issue i wanted to get uptone's op (i'm no techie)...just so we can have more info upon
 which to make informed purchasing decisions (esp given this such a new and growing area).
_..and to those who make their own more affordable approaches, or buy more $$ off the shelf,_
_all i can say is that I respect both approaches: *different strokes for different folks*._
_it'll be interesting to see what happens as this new area shakes out and matures._
  
 original quote from the gent offering a homemade solution:
  


> _''The Microrendu only has USB output and will *always *sound worse than a clean SPDIF or AES source into a sane DAC. _
> 
> _To be honest, "bang for buck" isn't what springs to mind with that box, either. quite the opposite. Bang for buck is sticking a decent digital hat and a copy of Volumio (or similar) on a raspberry pi, and maybe throwing either a linear power supply or at a pinch, an iPower into the mix, then using decent but sensibly-priced cables to and from your DAC.
> 
> It's not particularly hard, even if you're not used to Linux- can be done in half an hour or less, without really needing to know much. It would leave stuff like the Microrendu in the dust for sheer SQ, too.''_


      




*from uptone, their thoughts:*
  
_''I will say only this:  The music has to come out of your computer somehow--USB or Ethernet, unless you want_
_to do something awful like putting a PCIe sound card in the computer and having the clocks in the computer (yuck!)._
_ All the DAC really wants is an I2S signal.  _
_People using S/PDIF or AES into their DACs (and manufacturers who recommend that) are admitting that they do not_
_know haw to design a decent USB>I2S board (or Ethernet>I2S).  And they are also forcing people to almost abandon_
_their DACs nice clocks as the master (S/PDIF and AES have clock embedded in the signal and has to be reclocked asynchronously by the DAC)._
  
_Also, it is an art to create a really great S/PDIF output and S/PDIF input.  So which chain from a  computer makes more sense:_
  
_USB> S/PDIF out> S/PDIF in> I2S  or_
_USB>I2S_
  
_So an external USB>S/PDIF converter is just an excuse to cover for a lousy but more direct USB>I2S interface._
  
_Certainly an Ethernet>S/PDIF renderer can be designed, but I promise that the crap clocks on a Raspberry Pi S/PDIF “hat”_
_are not going to create a worthwhile output.  Not to mention that the microRendu’s computer design itself is much more advanced that an RPi._
  
_That’s my 2 cents.  I have listened to a LOT of converters and been part of a lot of product development cycles._
_ State of the art reproduction does not come cheap.  I am sure you will find your way and what works for you and your needs and budget.''_


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## canali

thanks...about to pull the plug on one.
 i have an 8 yr old laptop that has all my ripped cds, flac and tidal hifi
 ...hopefully itll be sufficient,...now to source out an ifi or lps caps 1 source


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## canali

mikeyfresh said:


> Which DAC will you use?


 
 unsure...have dragonfly red, chord mojo and iFi micro idsd (selling that combo/mercury cable/ipurifier2)
  
 actually looking for a solid tt dac: sim moon 280...or upcoming hugo2....even something like gungnir multibit.
  
****seems I'll need a tweaked configuration*
  
 since the router/modem is upstairs (i'm using wls laptop connection downstairs)
 i'll have to buy some powerline adaptor to first create some RG trunk with an ethernet connection.
  
 friend says: 
    All you need an ethernet connection to the microRendu.  That's all



    
  Why?  Because you need to connect it to Internet



    
  Since your route is upstairs, you simply buy a powerline adapter to achieve that
  



 http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/d-link-d-link-powerline-mini-starter-kit-dhp-309av-refurbished-dhp-309av-re/10405128.aspx?path=f5167475ee5d3db1886e86f9b066239aen02
  
  
  The adaper in your suite will allow you to hard wire the microRendu via ethernet / CAT cable


----------



## JootecFromMars

canali said:


> unsure...have dragonfly red, chord mojo and iFi micro idsd (selling that combo/mercury cable/ipurifier2)




Why sell the Mercury cable? Use it between the microRendu and the DAC.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## canali

mikeyfresh said:


> Those DACs are fine, and if you do get a table top DAC I love that Moon 280D, a fabulous sounding piece of gear.
> 
> Another option for getting Ethernet access in the room you need it is a WiFi media bridge. This can take various slightly different forms, in my case I use an Apple Airport Express for that purpose. Others use similar devices from Netgear, TP-Link, etc... they all do essentially the same thing, talk to the router via WiFi while providing an Ethernet port for the physical connection to the microRendu.


 
 thanks guys, as always...new area for me so it takes a bit to wrap my head around it.
  
 solutions to my area
  
*1*/my friend also noted this (from the Darko review...was in the* comments* section)
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/classy-sonores-microrendu-takes-digital-audio-higher/*





    


_there’s a sweet option for Android users called BubbleUPnP – run the Bubble server on the microRendu,_
_and the BubbleUPnP App on your Android phone or tablet, and then you can directly stream Tidal from_
_the microRendu (using your phone/tablet as a control app)…no computer even needed!_





    
_OR_
_ from Jesus/Sonore:  _
     



*2/ *It would be best to run Ethernet to the unit. You can use a wifi bridge (signal strength matters)
 or a power line converter, but we do not provide setup support for them. 
 You could run JRiver for local content and Linn Kazoo on computer or mobile device for Tidal.  







  
 might just get my local telco provider to install an ethernet jack into my suite...
  
 but joseph/sonore says: 
  
_You need your own router with at least 4 Ethernet jacks not counting the service provider input jack._
 (have no idea why I need 4 when there is just myself)
_ _


----------



## jcn3

canali said:


> . . .
> 
> _You need your own router with at least 4 Ethernet jacks not counting the service provider input jack._
> (have no idea why I need 4 when there is just myself)
> _ _


 
  
 typical wired configuration with microrendu would be: (1) nas, (2) dedicated media server pc, (3) microrendu, plus (4) your computer.  of course, you can combine the nas and media server, then you'd be down to three.  run your computer wireless and you're down to two.  then there are printers, etc.
  
 i think jesus' point was that if you trying to have as much wired as possible (i find wired reliability and performance so much better), then you can eat up ethernet ports quickly.


----------



## TheAttorney

I haven't quite followed canali's exact situation and requirements, but my use of the mR requires _zero _ethernet ports on the router. In fact I don't even have an ethernet port on my laptop, but a £10 Anker USB3.0->Gigabit dongle seems to work fine.
  
 My W10 laptop contains Roon Core and all my (redbook) music FLAC files. The laptop connects to the internet via wifi, and to the RoonReady mR with a single ethernet cable. That's it.
 This is possible by using the romaz direct bridge method, whereby my ethernet is bridged inside the laptop to the wifi. I've heard that ethernet to wifi bridging is not possible with IOS, but with Windows it's fine.
  
 With this setup, playing just my local music files on my laptop, it doesn't matter how good the wifi signal is because the ONLY thing it's doing is allocating an IP address for the mR at the start of the session. Plus once or twice a year it's needed to get any software updates to the mR. If only Sonore could add  a static IP address as an option to the mR, then I wouldn't need a router at all for day to day local music listening.
  
 If one day, I start to stream from the internet, then I may have to worry more about the wifi signal strength.
 I don't use NAS, so that's one set of connections I don't need to worry about.


----------



## canali

thanks for the help everyone...if we were at a bar I'd be ordering us tapas and a round of drinks.
  
 I'll try to simplify: sorry for the previous long posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 my gig is pretty simple... just have my one laptop...i'm downstairs using a *wireless* connection
 (the hardwired modem/router to the internet is hardwired wired *upstairs*)
  
 i have no NAS
 (i guess my laptop is my NAS: has my tidal hifi, ripped cds etc.)
  
 I also have a few DACS: mojo, df red, ifi micro idsd.
  
 I'm going to get the uptone lps 1 power supply.
  
 I will either get an ethernet jack installed downstairs *or *the power line mini conditioner my friend suggested:
 http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/d-link-d-link-powerline-mini-starter-kit-dhp-309av-refurbished-dhp-309av-re/10405128.aspx?path=f5167475ee5d3db1886e86f9b066239aen02
  
*questions*
*1/*would I aslso need the sonore cardas DC 4 power cable or the USB adaptor?
  http://www.sonore.us/DC4.html
 http://www.sonore.us/adapter.html
  
*2/my friend is wondering if i'd also need one of the 2  iFi purifiers*: usb or spdif  ?
 (but i thought the microrendu has jitter related circuitry)
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-spdif-ipurifier/
  
 I already have the Ifi mercury cable and (USB) ipurifier 2.


----------



## Superdad

canali said:


> thanks for the help everyone...if we were at a bar I'd be ordering us tapas and a round of drinks.
> 
> I'll try to simplify: sorry for the previous long posts
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Joe:
  
 Why don't you just start simple and go from there?
  
 The microRendu comes with a solid USB A>B adapter for direct connection of the microRendu to your DAC(s) for best signal integrity and impedance match.  The microRendu has a REGEN circuit (hub chip, careful clocking and impedance matching) built in, so you won't need or want to put anything between it and your DAC.
  
 The UltraCap LPS-1 comes with a 27-inch, 16awg coax DC cable--with 5.5mm x 2.1mm plugs--which you will use between it and the microRendu.  If you feel like going for a fancier cable latter on you can.
  
 Absolutely no place in your chain for the iFi S/PDIF cleaners since the output of the microRendu is USB straight into your DAC(s).
  
 Sound good?  
  
 It sure will!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --Alex C.


----------



## canali

superdad said:


> Hey Joe:
> 
> Why don't you just start simple and go from there?
> 
> ...


 
  
 as always, Alex, your help is appreciated....i wasn't as clear as i could be (obviously)
 hey this LAN stuff is new to me.
  
 but i think i still need some hardwired ethernet connection to the microrendu


----------



## canali

microrendu coming in today.
 ....ordered the uptone ultra cap lps1 today as well.


----------



## pdickerson

I know we all want to justify all the money we spend on audio.

If you could purchase a streamer like Aurender rather than the micro..... has anyone had second thoughts?


----------



## joseph69

Hi guys,
  
 I'll be adding the mR/LPS-1 to my chain consisting of a MBP (JRiver MC21)>mR>Spring DAC. I understand the mR needs an Ethernet connection. My question is…should I connect my MBP to my router via Ethernet cable as well or go with the Wi-Fi connection to the MBP? My router is only 12' away from my rig with a double run of Ethernet cable. Which connection would be most preferable? 
  
  
 Thank you


----------



## TheAttorney

Hi joseph69
  
 I don't understand what value the mR is going to add to your MC21.
 The full benefit of mR is that it can make use of the NAA end point features of HQ Player, or RoonReady feature of Roon.
 I may have missed something, but JRiver does not have such a feature, so you're not going to get the full benefit of the mR.
  
 Apart from that, I've used wifi to get from my Roon/HPQ laptop to router with full success. This sounded better to me than a low priced ethernet cable in the same situation, but YMMV with this sort of thing. However, there's a further consideration in the romaz direct bridge method, which I think has already been referenced. Edit: The key point of this direct bridge connection is that it allows the music player to connect directly to the mR via Ethernet (and in my case wirelessly to the router), such that you can get by with a single short Ethernet cable.


----------



## joseph69

theattorney said:


> Hi joseph69
> 
> I don't understand what value the mR is going to add to your MC21.
> The full benefit of mR is that it can make use of the NAA end point features of HQ Player, or RoonReady feature of Roon.
> ...


 
 The mR will work with JRiver (DLNA) so what I'm looking for is to use AoIP instead of a direct USB connection to my DAC.
 I'm sorry, but I don't understand your point in asking me "what value the mR is going to add to your JRiver MC21" could you please why this would be of no value to me?
  
 Thank you,
 Joseph


----------



## canali

canali said:


> microrendu coming in today.
> ....ordered the uptone ultra cap lps1 today as well.


 
 btw, this is a cool powerline if you have no ethernet connection near you (like my situation).
 https://www.amazon.ca/TP-LINK-TL-PA9020P-KIT-Passthrough-Powerline/dp/B01H74VKZU
 one of the better rated, came out a few months ago.
  
 ...of course 'real world' speed doesn't meet the advertised speed (2gb)
 but from my readings (see articlse below) the higher rated ones still get better transfer rates.
  
 http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-powerline-networking-kit/
  
 http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/test-centre/network-wifi/20-best-powerline-adapters-2017-uk-3490638/


----------



## joseph69

@MikeyFresh, 
  
 Thank you for clarifying I can use JRiver/mR as I intended to.
 I was extremely side tracked by @TheAttorney asking "what value the mR is going to add to your JRiver MC21" (and continue to be) until this could be explained as to why this was said? This is delaying my purchase of the mR as of right now.
  
 Also, could you possibly give me some advise/experience to my original question as to which connection would be preferable to my MBP (Ethernet/Wi-Fi) while running JRiver/surfing the web?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## TheAttorney

joseph69 said:


> @MikeyFresh,
> 
> Thank you for clarifying I can use JRiver/mR as I intended to.
> I was extremely side tracked by @TheAttorney asking "what value the mR is going to add to your JRiver MC21" (and continue to be) until this could be explained as to why this was said? This is delaying my purchase of the mR as of right now.
> ...


 
 I was not aware that JR could use DLNA, or even what DLNA is, so I can't comment on its effectiveness. Sorry to mislead you. My only eperience of the mR is with HQP and Roon,and with those the mR and LPS-1 are excellent..
  
 However, my comments about handling the situation where potentally long ethernet cables are involved are still valid in general, even if I can't be sure they they are appropriate to your exact situation. More details of my set up were posted on the previosu page. Unfortunately I don't have time at the moment to elborate


----------



## joseph69

mikeyfresh said:


>


 
 Thank you very much for your detailed reply and specifically answering my question.
 I was specifically asking because of the common ground at the router if using Ethernet connections to both the MBP/mR.
  
 I've made an offer to a seller here on the forums for the mR/LPS-1.
 If we can't negotiate a fair price for both of us, I'm just going to purchase both new…very shortly.
  
 Thanks again!
  

 No need to apologize, it's all good.
 I was just side tracked by your reply and couldn't understand why you said that… at least now I know why.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

mikeyfresh said:


> That common ground issue can be tough to predict or really know ahead of time whats involved or what any potential solution will bring. Suffice it to say the LPS-1 is a stellar add-on for the mRendu in every way.
> 
> Whether or not one also feels an Ethernet isolator improves things still further, or whether thats totally unnecessary becuase you love the sound via Wi-Fi is up for you to try.
> 
> I use an *EMO Systems EN-70HD* in between the AEx and mRendu, even though I have an LPS-1 I still feel the EN-70HD makes a further improvement to the sound. Whether anyone else gets that same result, or more importantly thinks it's worth the cost of admission, thats their own call to make.


 
 I'm going to (and was going to) try both Ethernet/Wi-Fi connections, I just wanted to hear others experiences between the two and what was most preferable. Thanks for the tip on the EN-70HD which I will look into as well.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

mikeyfresh said:


> Another place people use the EN-70HD or the *Baaske MI1005* is in between the router and modem, which breaks the ground from the cable TV system, unneeded since the modem and router are electrically grounded via their AC cords.


 
 Thank you!


----------



## joseph69

Just pulled the trigger on the mR/LPS-1.
 The LPS-1 isn't shipping until mid-March so I'll be waiting until then to throw the mR in my chain.
  
I would like to use a USB to i2s connector to my Spring DAC, The problem is I only see the type of cables on eBay and I'm really not interested in them. I've checked Audioquest/WireWorld/Kimber/Blue Jeans Cable but they don't seem to carry this type of cable.
Anyone using a USB>HDMI cable here? 
  
 EDIT: Didn't realize the USB>i2s wouldn't work.
 I ordered a WW Starlight 7 2.0 USB Cable.
  
 Thanks anyway.


----------



## Superdad

joseph69 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the mR/LPS-1.
> The LPS-1 isn't shipping until mid-March so I'll be waiting until then to throw the mR in my chain.


 
  
 Awesome Joseph, thanks!  I promise you are going to love the combo.  And who knows, we may manage to ship a few days early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 --Alex C.


----------



## rudra

has anybody compared the microRendu with SBT.


----------



## joseph69

superdad said:


> Awesome Joseph, thanks!  I promise you are going to love the combo.  And who knows, we may manage to ship a few days early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This would be great!
 My mR wasn't supposed to ship until March 6th but I just received notification that it shipped today.


----------



## Charente

rudra said:


> has anybody compared the microRendu with SBT.


 
  
 SBT...do you mean a SqueezeBox Touch ?
  
 If so, Yes, I have been doing that just this week...using S/PDIF Coax from a SB3 (similar) vs microRendu.
  
 IMO and on my setup, the sound is different...On SB3 it's more analogue-like, and more weight. On microRendu it's sharper and very clean.
  
 In BOTH cases the detail is equally very good, especially with a decent amplifier. 
  
 otoh, S/PDIF Optical, I was NOT keen on. Seemed more muddled to me.
  
 It depends what your overall sound preference is and what you will be pairing with. Before I got the LYR 2 amp, I wasn't happy with S/PDIF, but now (on COAX) that opinion has changed. So, other equipment in the chain makes a big difference, as always. YMMV.
  
 I am happy with both solutions, and switch depending on the music genres I play.
  
 EDIT: The SB3 doesn't have USB out, so I haven't tested that option which exists on a SBT. My guess FWIW is that the SB USB won't be anywhere near as good as the microRendu.


----------



## rudra

Thanks for your feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## dmhenley

Hey All, 
Have had the microrendu in my system for a couple weeks now. It's feeding my Yggdrasil via an Anticables USB cable. Tidal and Roon server are my primary source and interface. The Uptone LPS1 is next on the list. The MR certainly lives up to the reputation, and I look forward to the power supply upgrade. Will be posting impressions soon.


----------



## Charente

dmhenley said:


> Hey All,
> Have had the microrendu in my system for a couple weeks now. It's feeding my Yggdrasil via an Anticables USB cable. Tidal and Roon server are my primary source and interface. The Uptone LPS1 is next on the list. The MR certainly lives up to the reputation, and I look forward to the power supply upgrade. Will be posting impressions soon.


 
 Look forward to your impressions of the LPS-1...I'm 'STILL' on the fence about that upgrade...or do I put the money towards a better DAC ! I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure  !


----------



## joseph69

charente said:


> Look forward to your impressions of the LPS-1...I'm 'STILL' on the fence about that upgrade...or do I put the money towards a better DAC ! I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure  !


 
  
 I'll be receiving my mR tomorrow and I purchased the LPS-1 based strictly on reading the impression by those who use it and also compared it to other PSU's. Unfortunately I won't be able to compare it to anything when I receive it., though.


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> I'll be receiving my mR tomorrow and I purchased the LPS-1 based strictly on reading the impression by those who use it and also compared it to other PSU's. Unfortunately I won't be able to compare it to anything when I receive it., though.


 
 You have a treat in store with the microRendu ! Reason for my hesitation is that currently I have a fairly modest DAC (altho' it is very good with the microRendu) and I'm not sure that the investment would make a justifiable difference in my current setup. When I move to a better DAC my view may change.


----------



## joseph69

charente said:


> You have a treat in store with the microRendu ! Reason for my hesitation is that currently I have a fairly modest DAC (altho' it is very good with the microRendu) and I'm not sure that the investment would make a justifiable difference in my current setup. When I move to a better DAC my view may change.


 
  
 Hopefully I do a treat in store. From what I've been reading, everyone has nothing buy positive impressions.
 I'll be using it with JRiver and the Holo Spring DAC 3 "KTE"…can't wait.


----------



## canali

I'd like to hear impressions on the sonore cardas DC 4 power cable
 http://www.sonore.us/DC4.html


----------



## Benny-x

charente said:


> Reason for my hesitation is that currently I have a fairly modest DAC and I'm not sure that the investment would make a justifiable difference in my current setup. When I move to a better DAC my view may change.




When I read this, though, it makes me wonder what an extra $400 towards a DAC would really do for a quality making difference to the level of DAC? 

I think that $400 would be better spent on the power supply of the mR as it does (as far as opinions go) make a noticeable difference there. And that difference can carry on to any DAC you use it with.

That's just what I think when I hear that, though, and of course it's all love up in here for everyone on the audio road.


----------



## Charente

benny-x said:


> When I read this, though, it makes me wonder what an extra $400 towards a DAC would really do for a quality making difference to the level of DAC?
> 
> I think that $400 would be better spent on the power supply of the mR as it does (as far as opinions go) make a noticeable difference there. And that difference can carry on to any DAC you use it with.
> 
> That's just what I think when I hear that, though, and of course it's all love up in here for everyone on the audio road.


 
 Well, the $400 could put me on the audio road towards a Schiit Bifrost, even a Gungnir...or one of the Audio-GD units (not decided yet)...a significant leap up from my current DAC... Mmmm...DAC or LPS-1 ? ....might have to toss a coin !


----------



## Benny-x

charente said:


> Well, the $400 could put me on the audio road towards a Schiit Bifrost, even a Gungnir...or one of the Audio-GD units (not decided yet)...a significant leap up from my current DAC... Mmmm...DAC or LPS-1 ? ....might have to toss a coin !


 
 My thinking was that you've got a $250 DAC/amp, why go to a $600 one? I don't have a lot of faith in the miracle $600 DAC. You've got a great USB source, so why don't you hold out on the intermediate steps, wait a year to save up if you have to, and go into the $1000-2000 DAC range next? 
  
 I'm just saying, the intermediate steps aren't worth it and you'll be happier and save more money if you hold out for a real component. If real for you, and you've already heard it to confirm it's no longer worth the cost-to-performance increase, stops at a $600 DAC, then go for it. I'm not saying you're wrong, I just wanted to say I'd get the PSU for the mRendu and be happy that component is completely taken care of, then invest more heavily when I was really ready for a true DAC upgrade vs. a marginal one.
  
 In saying that, if the mRendu is going to be your source of choice, then USB input will be your default input of choice. That means whatever you are looking at better have a good USB input or you'll be losing out and need to get one of the USB fixers or USB->AES or USB->I2s convertors. I'm saying this because you mentioned the Audio-gd units and they're not famous for having a killer USB input. The newer ones with improved Amenero input boards are decent, but still, the people that really like those DACs are using the I2s input... And the upper range Schiit DACs are using the AES input. So, have a good read in this for whatever you do~
  
 Any way you do it, it's all good. Enjoy your gear and the music


----------



## Charente

benny-x said:


> Any way you do it, it's all good. Enjoy your gear and the music


 
 Thank-you @Benny-x ... you make good, valid points....certainly food for further thought. I do understand that getting the source as right as possible will eliminate issues down the line. Having read various listening impressions, there appears to be a some divergence on the 'amount' of difference it makes...hence my hesitation.
  
 In your experience, might the LPS-1 remove the bits of 'glare' that I'm still hearing on USB ? I only really noticed it when doing a compare with the SPDIF input from my SB3, when I recently bought the LYR 2 amp. I'm finding myself listening to SPDIF source again, having been in the USB 'camp' for some time.
  
 Enjoying the music is what it's all about !


----------



## rae8836

One other suggestion if you are considering a different USB-input DAC.  While tastes may differ, I'd strongly suggest you consider DACs that will run "Native DSD" mode with the microRendu.  This is a limited set - see  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f26-sonore-sponsored/sonicorbiter-native-direct-stream-digital-support-27418/  You will note that most, but not all, of the major names are there.


----------



## canali

rae8836 said:


> One other suggestion if you are considering a different USB-input DAC.  While tastes may differ, I'd strongly suggest you consider DACs that will run "Native DSD" mode with the microRendu.  This is a limited set - see  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f26-sonore-sponsored/sonicorbiter-native-direct-stream-digital-support-27418/  You will note that most, but not all, of the major names are there.


 
  
 guys please help  me out here on understanding DSD...there is a dearth of DSD material, so why the push for that in DACs?
 (btw i do have an iFI micro iDSD and chord mojo...looking at the hugo 2 or sim 280D or benchmark 2 or 3)
  
 it sort of reminds me of SACD: sure it sounded great but that didnt' really go anywhere, either.
 or am I missing something....


----------



## rudra

canali said:


> guys please help  me out here on understanding DSD...there is a dearth of DSD material, so why the push for that in DACs?
> (btw i do have an iFI micro iDSD and chord mojo...looking at the hugo 2 or sim 280D or benchmark 2 or 3)
> 
> it sort of reminds me of SACD: sure it sounded great but that didnt' really go anywhere, either.
> or am I missing something....


 
 Some people like to upsample PCM to DSD and like the way it sounds. of course YMMV.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

Do most leave the mR powered on 24/7?


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> Do most leave the mR powered on 24/7?


 
 I leave mine on...I think it's accepted practice... One possible issue is if you power off your DAC...the microRendu might not 'lock-on' to the DAC when its powered back on. Then you would have to  recycle the uR (or re-boot it) ...It happens with my DAC, so I leave both on.


----------



## joseph69

charente said:


> I leave mine on...I think it's accepted practice... One possible issue is if you power off your DAC...the microRendu might not 'lock-on' to the DAC when its powered back on. Then you would have to  recycle the uR (or re-boot it) ...It happens with my DAC, so I leave both on.


 
  
 My DAC has "standby" mode, so I'll see when I get my LPS-1 if the mR stays locked in this mode.
 Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## joseph69

I received shipping confirmation on my LPS-1 today from Uptone!


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> I received shipping confirmation on my LPS-1 today from Uptone!


 
  
 I've had mine for a week now...result is, in a word...CLARITY


----------



## joseph69

charente said:


> I've had mine for a week now...result is, in a word...CLARITY


 

 Awesome!


----------



## canali

i'm about to hook up the microendu and ultracaps this wkend.
 still have to find out what program to choose from it's menu.
  
 I was considering the Sonore DC-4 (cardas)  cable for the ultracaps.
 anyone tried it an care to chip in, please?
 http://www.sonore.us/DC4.html


----------



## TheAttorney

I haven't tried the DC-4, but I do have a home built, very short, pure silver cable soldered onto Oyaide DC plugs.
 Based on that experience, I would say that, if you've gone as far as a microRendu with LPS-1, then it would be criminal for you not to also upgrade the stock DC cable.
 The difference in SQ will of course depend on how transparent is the rest of your system. 
  
 All else being equal, I'd expect a pure silver cable to be better than copper in this particular application.
 Here is a ready made pure silver one: http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/mains-products/949-mcru-audio-grade-dc-power-cable-.html
 Particularly if you live in UK/Europe, this will cost less than the copper Cardas one. I haven't tried this one myself as they don't supply lengths shorter than 0.5m (I have asked).
  
 As I more or less piggy back my mR onto the LPS-1, all I need is a 4 inch link cable and I've made the assumption that shorter is better and should also cost less.
  
 For all I know the DC4 may have  some magic construction that goes beyond simple metal differences, so as always YMMV on the silver vs copper consideration. 
 .


----------



## ATXKyle

Has anyone else found the microRendu a little too harsh in their setup?  I got mine yesterday and the detail and noise floor are definitely improved .. but I'm also experiencing listening fatigue very quickly.   
  
 Setup is PC Roon Server -> microRendu (iFi power supply) -> Basic/Generic USB cable -> Chord 2qute -> Arcam A29 -> Elac UF5 towers.
  
 If others have not experienced this phenomenon, I'm guessing I need to look at the power supply and/or the USB cable?


----------



## joseph69

atxkyle said:


> Has anyone else found the microRendu a little too harsh in their setup?  I got mine yesterday and the detail and noise floor are definitely improved .. but I'm also experiencing listening fatigue very quickly.
> 
> Setup is PC Roon Server -> microRendu (iFi power supply) -> Basic/Generic USB cable -> Chord 2qute -> Arcam A29 -> Elac UF5 towers.
> 
> If others have not experienced this phenomenon, I'm guessing I need to look at the power supply and/or the USB cable?


 

 Not in any way at all. I'm using the mR in my headphone rigs with JRiver MC-21.
 Check my signature for my chain.


----------



## canali

i'm just about to try it this wkend (hooking it up with my ultracaps power supply)
 with a trial of Roon 1.3v....might do the lifetime membership, but will start with the 30 or 60 day trial.
  
 but i know JRiver is also popular....so to those who've tried both would enjoy reading your feedback.
  
 my desktop gig is pretty simple: windows laptop (as nas: tidal hifi, ripped cds and 24/192 files)
  microrendu/ultrapcaps to dac to iems/cans or focal alpha 50 speakers.


----------



## ATXKyle

OK - thanks.  Maybe I need to upgrade to an LPS and a decent USB?  Was thinking about the Curious USB and the Uptone LPS, although looks like the Uptone are on backorder until late April.


----------



## motberg

atxkyle said:


> OK - thanks.  Maybe I need to upgrade to an LPS and a decent USB?  Was thinking about the Curious USB and the Uptone LPS, although looks like the Uptone are on backorder until late April.


 

 I don't use a mR currently but have had the Curious USB in my rig, and think that cable may offer a bit too much detail - you can check the online comments.. one cool thing is I think Curious has a return policy...
  
 A very good USB cable at a decent price is the Pangea AG model or the Supra. But it may be better to just wait for a week to let the mR settle in before throwing more money at it. (If you are using one of the new IFi power supplies, those are pretty good for starters....).
  
 I have the Uptone LPS-1 (and a few of the iFi's ...and a bunch of TeraDak's), The Uptone LPS-1 is very good and actually worked well to smooth-out the sound coming from my SU-1 which was originally very harsh in my system... If you have on-hand any decent LPS that would work, you can try one of those iFi DC iPurifier things which I have found offer a nice benefit to the standard TeraDak DC-30 LPS.


----------



## Charente

atxkyle said:


> Has anyone else found the microRendu a little too harsh in their setup?  I got mine yesterday and the detail and noise floor are definitely improved .. but I'm also experiencing listening fatigue very quickly.
> 
> Setup is PC Roon Server -> microRendu (iFi power supply) -> Basic/Generic USB cable -> Chord 2qute -> Arcam A29 -> Elac UF5 towers.
> 
> If others have not experienced this phenomenon, I'm guessing I need to look at the power supply and/or the USB cable?


 
  
 I am presuming the fatigue you mention WASN'T there before ? The UltraTone UltraCap LPS-1 did make a noticeable difference for me...the greater clarity that this produces may have a bearing on the fatigue you're experiencing. IMO worth waiting for. As with everything audio, I personally find some 'warm-up' time makes a difference. Do you leave the mR on 24/7 ? Also, as others mention...a decent USB cable...though not necessarily expensive. I use one like this... http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/usb-cables-hubs/audiophonics-usb-digital-audio-usb-a-male-to-usb-b-4n-ofc-1m-p-11075.html ... only €29 but well built with a shielded powerline.


----------



## ATXKyle

Thanks @Charente @motberg and @joseph69
 Good points and suggestions all around. No, the fatigue wasn't there before. I am leaving it on 24/7 (and the 2Qute DAC as well), and as mentioned mabye the mr and my ears/brain all need some break-in. I'll likely look to upgrade to LPS-1 and try a different USB cable or two just to see what happens.


----------



## dmhenley

I'm running the mR into my Yggdrasil via an Anticables reference USB cable. Added the LPS1 this week. My signature has the rest of the system details.

The noise floor dropped, revealing more low level detail. This also brought richer tone, color and more convincing harmonic complexity. There is greater ease to the sound overall. I've done short sessions with both the Mogwai and my Bottlehead SEX amp along with the Nighthawks.


----------



## canali

about to hook up my microrendu/ultracaps
 (and yes i even drank 3 large glasses of koolaid and bought the
 sonore/cardas DC-4 cable for $140...as my friend says 'we're at the point of no return')
 ...going to trial the new Roon 1.3 as well (i use Tidal on my laptop as well as ripped cds)
 ...so fingers crossed i'll be impressed....let you know in a few days.
  
 at my desk listening to my Focal Alpha 50s...love desktop audio more and more
 (my bud wants me to invest into a 2.1 system but i'm not one to sit on a couch
 and listen to music)...love that i'm i can listen to great music while i'm also doing something.
 might even splurge for Genelec G series and a sub or the more pricey Focal CMS 65s.
 we'll see.


----------



## dmhenley

Wrote up more impressions here.
  
 Very nice. My experiences match what I've read about the mR and LPS-1. 
 Very jazzed about this.


----------



## ATXKyle

atxkyle said:


> Thanks @Charente @motberg and @joseph69
> Good points and suggestions all around. No, the fatigue wasn't there before. I am leaving it on 24/7 (and the 2Qute DAC as well), and as mentioned maybe the mr and my ears/brain all need some break-in. I'll likely look to upgrade to LPS-1 and try a different USB cable or two just to see what happens.


 
 Beyond the warmup/breakin, which I think was a factor - two things that I've tried so far that have made good strides to smooth out the harshness.  1) I replaced the basic USB cable (that I think came with an old printer?) with a $20 Schiit PYST USB cable and 2) instead of connecting my Roon server PC and the mr directly to my router, I'm connecting through an unmanaged switch powered by an iFi low-noise power supply.  
  
 I also have an LPS-1 on order and have high hopes for that based on all the comments!


----------



## Charente

atxkyle said:


> Beyond the warmup/breakin, which I think was a factor - two things that I've tried so far that have made good strides to smooth out the harshness.  1) I replaced the basic USB cable (that I think came with an old printer?) with a $20 Schiit PYST USB cable and 2) instead of connecting my Roon server PC and the mr directly to my router, I'm connecting through an unmanaged switch powered by an iFi low-noise power supply.
> 
> I also have an LPS-1 on order and have high hopes for that based on all the comments!


 
  
 Good to hear that you're getting better results. I am a bit surprised that you are still getting some harshness. Am I correct in thinking you are currently using an iFi PS for the mR ? That's how I started and I heard a great improvement and no harshness. Another thought occurs... the ethernet cable to the mR. Again, I don't suggest spending a fortune, but a reasonable quality CAT6 cable (I bought a QC'd one for €9, e.g. .. http://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/cables-ethernet-rj45/cable-patch-reseau-rj45-categorie-6a-contacts-plaques-or-21m-p-7120.html ..). IME many mass produced ethernet cables can be hit and miss. The UltraTone LPS-1 will lower any noise due to power considerably and I found produces a clearer sound. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charente

dmhenley said:


> Wrote up more impressions here.
> 
> Very nice. My experiences match what I've read about the mR and LPS-1.
> Very jazzed about this.


 
  
 Completely agree with your findings... a good write-up explaining what to expect for those who might be on the fence.


----------



## ATXKyle

charente said:


> Good to hear that you're getting better results. I am a bit surprised that you are still getting some harshness. Am I correct in thinking you are currently using an iFi PS for the mR ? That's how I started and I heard a great improvement and no harshness. Another thought occurs... the ethernet cable to the mR. Again, I don't suggest spending a fortune, but a reasonable quality CAT6 cable (I bought a QC'd one for €9, e.g. .. http://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/cables-ethernet-rj45/cable-patch-reseau-rj45-categorie-6a-contacts-plaques-or-21m-p-7120.html ..). IME many mass produced ethernet cables can be hit and miss. The UltraTone LPS-1 will lower any noise due to power considerably and I found produces a clearer sound. Let us know how you get on.



Yes, iFi ps w the mr until the UpTone arrives. My last comment probably came across as if there is still harshness - but with the changes I mentioned and the settling in, it's really not the case. Its extremely clear and detailed, which I think on some tracks (or if I have it turned up a bit too loud) can be a little fatiguing. But much of the time sounds amazing (and I'm guessing will be even better w LPS-1).
Based on this experience though- I can see why people might start playing w tubes to add some euphony.


----------



## Charente

atxkyle said:


> ... Based on this experience though- I can see why people might start playing w tubes to add some euphony.


 
  
 Indeed...which is why I went down the Schiit LYR 2 route after I got the source/front-end sorted...but that's a whole new and different ball-game !


----------



## dmhenley

Thanks!
 I kept it brief - tried to focus on the key points.


----------



## canali

I was going to buy a *Naim Muso* for my kitchen..and use the 
*Microrendu *with it...so I then went onto the naim forum and asked about it
 and pairing with the MR.
  
_seems it won't work ...._
 (see below 2 comments: one from naim forum member
 and other from naim tech support) 
  
_*as a result my friend (who has the Auralic Aries which can do wireless) is suggesting I get an Aries Mini *__*to solve this as I need some sort of wireless bridge.*_
  
*QUESTION:*
*so is the MR team coming out with any wireless add ons or solutions for these sorts of pairings?*
  
 1/ _The muso USB port is like all Naim USB ports except on the DAC-V1, that is they accept USB sictks and iPod etc but NOT asynchronous USB which is what the mR outputs. _
   2/from naim when i enquired if they'll upgrade the firmware or other to accept products like the microrendu with their MUSO:

_''We will not be adding Asynchronous USB to the Mu-so or Mu-so Qb as it does not have any USB slave functionality – the USB port is USB Host only_


----------



## Charente

canali said:


> I was going to buy a *Naim Muso* for my kitchen..and use the
> *Microrendu *with it...so I then went onto the naim forum and asked about it
> and pairing with the MR.....
> 
> _seems it won't work ...._


 
 The MUSO is a nice unit...much better SQ than the Sonos's I have around the house (and a lot more expensive !) Pity about the USB port for your mR. As an aside...Won't the MUSO stream from a files location on your network like the Sonos ? Not really familiar with its functionality


----------



## canali

charente said:


> The MUSO is a nice unit...much better SQ than the Sonos's I have around the house (and a lot more expensive !) Pity about the USB port for your mR. As an aside...Won't the MUSO stream from a files location on your network like the Sonos ? Not really familiar with its functionality


 
 I think so...Tidal is built right into the unit...sorry to sound naive. i mean the MUSO is 3 yrs old ...and these newer techs MR/Auralic Aries, Regen, etc are much more recent.
  
 on a differetn topic, the upcoming ISO REGEN looks to be an interesting product, too...still trying 
 to fully understand how i'd implement it (i have the MR and ultracaps and DC4 cable already tethered to laptop as NAS)


----------



## Charente

canali said:


> ..., the upcoming ISO REGEN looks to be an interesting product, too...still trying
> to fully understand how i'd implement it (i have the MR and ultracaps and DC4 cable already tethered to laptop as NAS)


 
 Yes, I'm keeping an eye on this as well and waiting for some feedback/impressions on Uptone's CA thread. It will be quite a chain of little boxes ! @SuperDad insists that the SQ improvement is good/worthwhile.


----------



## Superdad

charente said:


> Yes, I'm keeping an eye on this as well and waiting for some feedback/impressions on Uptone's CA thread. It will be quite a chain of little boxes ! @SuperDad insists that the SQ improvement is good/worthwhile.


 

 Hey, that's not fair.  I NEVER "insist" anything.  Much rather wait for all the users to hear and report for themselves!


----------



## Charente

superdad said:


> Hey, that's not fair.  I NEVER "insist" anything.  Much rather wait for all the users to hear and report for themselves!


 
 Apologies...I take that back @Superdad... 'insists' is too strong...you're quite right. A touch of 'poetic-licence' too far on my part.


----------



## rsbrsvp

If I understand correctly, a streamer delivers a clean signal from noise and jitter before the USB out- at the processing stage.  An Iso-Regen cleans up the signal in the cable stage after it has already left the computer.
  
 Which is better?   On one hand- it seems more correct to start clean rather than correcting later.  On the other hand- an ISO Regen can clean the signal at the last stage right before entering the dac- especially if we use a ultra short USB adaptor from Regen to Dac- and that would seem a preferable time to have a clean signal.
  
 Please help explain to me which is the better way to go- or equal but different.


----------



## canali

anyone using the MR with an iFi micro iDSD in direct mode (not preamp mode) to powered desktop speakers?
 (in one of iFi's tech discussions they suggested often using _direct mode_..something about less signals conflicting)
  
 when setting up my MR just recently it suggest to use full volume, which i did...
 but as soon as i turn on the iFi micro, even at 1%, my powered speakers  (Focal Alpha 50s) blasts at full volume.....


----------



## TheAttorney

If we put aside the mR for a moment...
  
 If you set the iDSD to Direct Mode, then this will bypass its preamp section (including its volume control) and so it will always output at full volume.
 Bypassing it's preamp section should give a _slight_ performance boost, but you have to have a volume control somewhere, so Direct Mode is normally used when the iDSD is outputting to a preamp, or an integrated amp that include its own volume control. I'm assuming your powered speakers in effect include a built in amp with volume control?.  
  
 I don't think the mR will affect this one way or the other (although it's not clear to me in which part of your chain has your volume control), as you appear to have set Roon Ready to be 100% volume, but anyway you could also use Roon as a software digital volume control, which will certainly control the volume of your music, but may still leave you with one potential issue:
  
 Even if Roon volume control is set to minimum, the iDSD in Direct Mode itself is always at full volume, so if you have no volume control (set to minimum) further downstream then you _may_ get an almighty bang through your speakers when you switch on your iDSD (this is a general issue with any switch-on spikes - I don't know how much the iDSD is affected by this - I would never dare to try it for fear of blowing up my speakers|.
  
 So in short, I suggest you start with iDSD in Preamp Mode and work from there.


----------



## canali

theattorney said:


> If we put aside the mR for a moment...
> 
> If you set the iDSD to Direct Mode, then this will bypass its preamp section (including its volume control) and so it will always output at full volume.
> Bypassing it's preamp section should give a _slight_ performance boost, but you have to have a volume control somewhere, so Direct Mode is normally used when the iDSD is outputting to a preamp, or an integrated amp that include its own volume control. I'm assuming your powered speakers in effect include a built in amp with volume control?.
> ...


 
 thanks for this...but no, my focal alpha 50 speakers (with built in amps) have no volume control.
 so i might just do that: change the ifi micro idsd from direct to preamp.
 i've also sent this to the iFi team, and will share once i hear back.


----------



## ATXKyle

atxkyle said:


> Has anyone else found the microRendu a little too harsh in their setup?  I got mine yesterday and the detail and noise floor are definitely improved .. but I'm also experiencing listening fatigue very quickly.
> 
> Setup is PC Roon Server -> microRendu (iFi power supply) -> Basic/Generic USB cable -> Chord 2qute -> Arcam A29 -> Elac UF5 towers.
> 
> If others have not experienced this phenomenon, I'm guessing I need to look at the power supply and/or the USB cable?


 


atxkyle said:


> Beyond the warmup/breakin, which I think was a factor - two things that I've tried so far that have made good strides to smooth out the harshness.  1) I replaced the basic USB cable (that I think came with an old printer?) with a $20 Schiit PYST USB cable and 2) instead of connecting my Roon server PC and the mr directly to my router, I'm connecting through an unmanaged switch powered by an iFi low-noise power supply.
> 
> I also have an LPS-1 on order and have high hopes for that based on all the comments!


 
 Final update on my microRendu saga.  I now have swapped out the iFi power supply for the UpTone LPS-1 and the Schitt PYST cable for the Curious 200mm USB link.  I expected the power supply to make a difference and it most certainly did!  In the same ways others have describe.
  
 I did not really expect the cable change to make a difference. My son and I did some a/b testing (although not blind) and after a few back and forths we agreed that the Curious cable was clearly better.  It only took a few minutes to decide we didn't want to take it back out of the system any more.  I guess I am now an audiophool cable believer ... oh well. 
  
 At this point I am very happy with the combination of microRendu, LPS-1, Curious USB 200mm.  I'd recommend the combo as an excellent digital source for ~$1160 ($640 mr, $400 LPS-1, $120 curious 200mm link).


----------



## Charente

atxkyle said:


> Final update on my microRendu saga....
> 
> ......
> 
> At this point I am very happy with the combination of microRendu, LPS-1, Curious USB 200mm.  I'd recommend the combo as an excellent digital source for ~$1160 ($640 mr, $400 LPS-1, $120 curious 200mm link).


 
 Excellent...great news !


----------



## canali

1


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## TheAttorney

MikeyFresh said:


> I made a DC power umbilical cable for connecting the microRendu and UpTone LPS-1, essentially similar to the cable UpTone includes with their JS-2 power supply.



Your soldering is much neater than mine! Looks like you have a proper vice to help. I've never quite overcome the need for 4 hands to solder a cable: 1 hand to hold the connector, 1 for the cable, 1 for the solder and one for the soldring iron. As I only have 2 hands and no proper vice, something is bound to go wrong .


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Bones13

Yes, very nicely done. I made a pair of 7 volt cables this weekend also. I used some Chinese balanced cable from Amazon, some Neutric connectors from mouser, and a connector for the power out of my HDPlex 100 LPS (some funky screw on "aircraft" connector). Cable to the Uptone Ultracap LPS1 and then one on to the microRendu. I'd like to claim that I detected some blatant, or even, subtle, improvements in micro detail, or bass tightness, but then I put the volume back to my usual, and it sounded the same.

Fun exercise in cable making. I do feel better knowing what the wires are, and that there are no stamped connections present.

Although I had no issues with the wrapped shielding, be sure to always check your cables for shorts after creation, just as he showed. I was having issues with all sorts of components until I figured out that I had a bad (commercial) XLR cable (intermittent shorts). I started making interconnect cables of my own after that, and it's why I had that balanced wire to begin with.

I just used one of those cheap 3rd hand things to hold either the connector, or the wire.

Next up, some long RCA interconnects using mini mogami quad.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Hi folks!
I have my MicroRendu with iFi PSU for couple of months now and it was connected to Nuprime DAC-9. But now, when I aquired Hugo DAC, I hear relatively loud noice (hum, buzz) from the speakers (Naim-Linn system as in description). What can be the reason for that? So far I know that it's because Hugo is a battery DAC not being properly earthed, but are there any remedies to this particular issue? 
Sound is a bit better that with NuPrime though. 
On the other hand there have been a lot of posts regarding heating of mR (in my case iFi PSU-9V). What would be the most suitable upgrade meaning LPS of what voltage can be ideal?


----------



## canali

looking forward to hearing from those who have the MR and ultracaps lps1...and who've just bought the newly released Iso Regen....is it overkill or not needed, esp since galvanic isolation etc is, if i'm correct, already supposedly in place with the MR and Ultracaps chain.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Vicca Tito

MikeyFresh said:


> Are the Majik, Supernait, and mRendu all plugged into the same AC circuit?


Yes, all three of them  (mR, Hugo and SN). I'll try to use the other AC. Hmmm... Would gadgets like USB Regen or Schiit Wyrd help eventually?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Router is plugged in different AC circuit. No hum if connected to my other (Nuprime) DAC though. It appears even if Hugo is disconnected from the AC circuit. Didn't check the ethernet though. Disappears when mR is disconnected from the circuit, even with ethernet cable attached on it (mR). I don't think it's router (apple extreme).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Problem finally solved!
Just for the information it was not the ethernet cable nor was TV system ground but the fact that the amplifier was connected to (temporarily) not used Nuprime DAC which has connected interconnects to Supernait, but pulled away power cable from A/C! The moment you plug the cable in, the hum disappeared. By totally removing Nuprime, the system has worked without ground loop. microRendu has not been the cause. 
Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Smileyko

Hey guys, just bought this thing blind. Now I have to go through this thread to see how to use this thing when it lands in Saigon. Looking forward.


----------



## Charente

Smileyko said:


> Hey guys, just bought this thing blind. Now I have to go through this thread to see how to use this thing when it lands in Saigon. Looking forward.



I guess most people have bought the mR blind....I certainly did. I don't think you'll be disappointed. My own experience, I just followed the fairly short instructions that come with the unit, and it just worked. I decided to start off with Squeezelight mode, as it seemed to be the simplest to get going with. After that you can experiment with the other modes. If you're already a Roon user then that seems pretty straightforward as well. You might need some hours to let the mR 'run-in' to get the best out of it and I suggest a reasonable USB cable and you should be set. 

What power supply will you be using ?


----------



## Smileyko

Good morning from Saigon. I just bought it from the companies website. Got the ifi PS that was on there. The reading the thread here and also the one for the tech folks which is not me and that forum confused me more then anything. This is what happens when you are an impulse buyer. Now I see I will need Roon, I can get that. But the internet here is iffy. The wifi hook up they actually put it on hear the ceiling of my apartment. So I will have to fiddle with it when this lands in VN I don't know when?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## jcn3 (May 13, 2017)

Deleted - MikeyFresh got it first.


----------



## Topspin70

Heard there's a new Ultrarendu. Some buzz on CA. Is there a separate thread here on Head fi for that?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

HERE is a photo and some info on the ultraRendu.
Also, according to a rep ay Sonore it isn't available yet, but it's 99% complete.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

MikeyFresh said:


> Yes I'm reading that thread now and I see this interesting combo faceplate for joining an existing LPS-1 with the ultraRendu:


Yeah, I'm interested in it as well being I have the LPS-1.
I contacted Sonore this morning about the uR which is how I know it's not available as of yet.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Are all inputs and inputs now on the backside? Wonderful! Strong move! That's the only fiddling thing about current mR. Personally I find this messy. Specially if the DAC (like my Chord Hugo) has the same kind of orientation of in-/outs. Not to mention superior LPS. Ultrarendu - great news!


----------



## Topspin70

This is indeed awesome. Besides reorienting the inputs, there's other upgrades too it seems:

"The ultraRendu utilizes a new proprietary printed circuit board with only the essential components and some updates to match its ultra designation."

I want it. But what am I gonna do with my mR now?


----------



## sahmen

*Roon/Microrendu setup suggestions*:

I need suggestions regarding how best to set up roon in my current circumstances.

Here's what I have already got:

Computers, etc. : I do most of my work on a Macbook pro, but I have 3 macminis in my apartment, each of which is linked with a 2-channel stereo/HT system via a DAC (Schiit Yggdrasil, Metrum Acoustic Hex, Audiogd Ref. 5.32)

I have a synology NAS in the apartment that all the computers can access.

I have an iphone, an Ipad pro, and an ipad mini in the house too.

I have also recently purchased a Sonore Microrendu, which I have not installed as yet in any of the systems, but it is probably going to end up installed with my main 2-channel/5.2 HT system.

Questions:


Where, in the above configuration, should I install the Roon software in order to make it most easily accessible to all the computers, tablets, and music stations in the apartment?


What additional software or apps, will I need (if any) to make navigating my music playback system easiest, and most hitch-free?


Am I going to need any additional hardware to facilitate things for myself ? (I already have streamers-Nvidia shield, Amazon fire tv, Roku ultra, Apple tv deployed, mostly for movies). Although I have three macminis, and a portable macbook pro, armed with 16gb of Ram each, only the portable Macbook pro has a 1TB Solid State Drive attached. All the mac minis have the usual hard drives. I am particularly concerned with where to locate "the core" of the Roon system. I hope I do not need to get another HTPC (an Intel NUC, for example) in order to make the roon run easier in my home network...


I almost forgot that I also have a logitech squeezebox Touch in a box, which I have never used, but I suppose it can use with any of my three 2-channel/5.1 setups, but I do not see it as a replacement for the microrendu...  I wonder though, whether it can provide access to some kind of software that I can run in place of Roon, prior to the purchase of Roon?
Any helpful setup suggestions, and thoughts are warmly welcome. I hope I have not forgotten anything important.


----------



## audi0nick128

Sorry if this is the wrong thread, just wanted to ask with what kind of warranty 
the URendu comes. 
12 Month or 24 month? 

Cheers


----------



## canali

would be interesting to hear of anyone who's used the uptone isoregen with their microrendu and lps 1 (or is this redundant
given the mr/lps1 are supposed to largely take care of galvanic isolation issues?)....

also  is there any significant sq diff
between the mr and newer ultrarendu.

there's a thread over on CA on the ultrarendu.
https://www.computeraudiophile.com/forums/topic/31811-sonore-ultrarendu/


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there @canali 

Can't speak from my own experience, but I remember reading a review where it was said that URendu had a great synergy with galvanic isolation, in that case the Intona. 

Cheers


----------



## STR-1

Help, looks like I have a problem with my mRendu.  I unplugged everything to move the system and now with everything plugged back in the mRendu won't show up in my Lumin control point.  The mR is powered by an LPS-1 and is immediately downstream of an fmc.  The mR ethernet socket lights are on and blink to show it is receiving data, and I have removed and pushed back in the sd card a couple of times, but still no good.  Is there anything else I can try to get it working properly?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## dmhenley

Have you gone to Sonore's site and found your mR? You can find the App menu there and reset the app.


----------



## STR-1

dmhenley said:


> Have you gone to Sonore's site and found your mR? You can find the App menu there and reset the app.


I have, but it is not showing there.


----------



## STR-1

Powered down and powered back up everything (incl. router) as Jesus suggested, and all's good again.


----------



## bmoregnr (Jul 24, 2017)

Can someone help me understand something about the microRendu. If I had an external drive with flac files hooked up to a router via Ethernet, a mac mini Ethernet to the router, then hooked up the microRendu pointing that to a DAC (and that is the only input into the DAC). My question is when I am on the mac mini, can I have the general audio feed through the microRendu (so for non critical listening, the wife using it playing itunes, web video etc. the audio from that goes to the microRendu and then the DAC?). Then at other times, when I want to shut the mac mini down, I could access the external drive with the music via the phone (Roon I guess) and play files that way through this device. I get that I can do the latter, I was not sure about the former, just running general mac mini audio through it; but that is what I am trying to accomplish if anyone can help.  Thanks.


----------



## Charente

bmoregnr said:


> Can someone help me understand something about the microRendu. If I had an external drive with flac files hooked up to a router via Ethernet, a mac mini Ethernet to the router, then hooked up the microRendu pointing that to a DAC (and that is the only input into the DAC). My question is when I am on the mac mini, can I have the general audio feed through the microRendu (so for non critical listening, the wife using it playing itunes, web video etc. the audio from that goes to the microRendu and then the DAC?). Then at other times, when I want to shut the mac mini down, I could access the external drive with the music via the phone (Roon I guess) and play files that way through this device. I get that I can do the latter, I was not sure about the former, just running general mac mini audio through it; but that is what I am trying to accomplish if anyone can help.  Thanks.



I can make a partial suggestion ... I also power down my Mac, but I don't use Roon. There are a number of ways of playing directly on the microRendu without a computer. I personally use the 'onboard' Squeezebox' server with Squeezelite enabled as the play mode and use iPeng on an iPad of iPhone to control things from my armchair.


----------



## bmoregnr (Jul 24, 2017)

Charente said:


> I can make a partial suggestion ... I also power down my Mac, but I don't use Roon. There are a number of ways of playing directly on the microRendu without a computer. I personally use the 'onboard' Squeezebox' server with Squeezelite enabled as the play mode and use iPeng on an iPad of iPhone to control things from my armchair.


Thanks for that info.  I did notice the following, that seems to suggest you can point all of the mac audio from say the internal speakers to the output device like Apple TV http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/01/stream-all-mac-system-audio-over-airplay-os-x/.  I am wondering if the microRendu would show up on that list, so click that and when the mac is on everything goes through the microRendu; then when the mac is off it still goes through the microRendu as you are doing.


----------



## Charente

bmoregnr said:


> Thanks for that info.  I did notice the following, that seems to suggest you can point all of the mac audio from say the internal speakers to the output device like Apple TV http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/01/stream-all-mac-system-audio-over-airplay-os-x/.  I am wondering if the microRendu would show up on that list, so click that and when the mac is on everything goes through the microRendu; then when the mac is off it still goes through the microRendu as you are doing.



I don't know for sure ... but I suspect it might not show up as it's an 'independent' network device, and not part of the Mac's available devices or AirPlay. 

In fact, I've just had a quick look on my Mac's 'Sound' preferences and the mR doesn't show there.


----------



## Charente (Jul 24, 2017)

Just a further thought @bmoregnr ... it might work through AirPlay but I don't have that to try ... others may like to chime in here.


----------



## Charente (Jul 24, 2017)

I looked up my mR help and there is this mode that you can select ...

Mode #2 - ShairPort Output - This is an AirPlay emulator that utilizes streams sent to it from a compatible source.

See ... http://docs.sonore.us/microrendu/

I've never used it but maybe this fits your requirement.


----------



## bmoregnr

Thanks @Charente I will look into that some more.  And it is pretty easy to switch between modes right, Mode 2 and Mode 1 in your case.


----------



## Charente

bmoregnr said:


> Thanks @Charente I will look into that some more.  And it is pretty easy to switch between modes right, Mode 2 and Mode 1 in your case.



Yes, indeed, quick and painless through a browser ! Good luck. Come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## bmoregnr (Jul 26, 2017)

Charente said:


> Yes, indeed, quick and painless through a browser ! Good luck. Come back and let us know how you get on.


The company was really quick in getting back to me that while on the mac mini I can send itunes to the mrendu I cannot send say youtube audio.   I am considering an Ayre Codex that has both toslink and USB.  I suppose I could hook the toslink up for general playing, or again say the wife is on the computer so anything she plays comes out of the toslink to the Codex no fuss.

If I also had the USB of the Ayre hooked up to the mrendu, and I played something on a mrendu Mode player when I am on the mac (sometimes I just want to play something quick so the computer is on; but I might as well point it to the mrendu since I am using a player), I wonder if the mac will still try and send audio out of the toslink.  I suppose if the Ayre is switched to the USB output then it doesn’t matter; but I am wondering if this is my solution and you or anyone else sees a problem with it or perhaps has a similar setup.


----------



## joseph69

bmoregnr said:


> "The company was really quick in getting back to me that while on the Mac mini I can send itunes to the mrendu"


If I understand this correctly, you're saying you can use AoIP with iTunes to the mR?
Thanks.


----------



## bmoregnr (Jul 26, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> If I understand this correctly, you're saying you can use AoIP with iTunes to the mR?
> Thanks.


I don't own one of these yet so others will have to give you a definitive answer, but my understanding is ShairPort Output is an Airplay emulator and so iTunes being a compatible source would deliver audio to the mR.  Anyone can correct me if I am wrong as I don't know networking at all, but as I am trying to learn this stuff it seems to me more and more that getting audio to the mR is player based; the player has the ability to send it over the network to the mR.


----------



## Charente

bmoregnr said:


> The company was really quick in getting back to me that while on the mac mini I can send itunes to the mrendu I cannot send say youtube audio.   I am considering an Ayre Codex that has both toslink and USB.  I suppose I could hook the toslink up for general playing, or again say the wife is on the computer so anything she plays comes out of the toslink to the Codex no fuss.
> 
> If I also had the USB of the Ayre hooked up to the mrendu, and I played something on a mrendu Mode player when I am on the mac (sometimes I just want to play something quick so the computer is on; but I might as well point it to the mrendu since I am using a player), I wonder if the mac will still try and send audio out of the toslink.  I suppose if the Ayre is switched to the USB output then it doesn’t matter; but I am wondering if this is my solution and you or anyone else sees a problem with it or perhaps has a similar setup.



I have no experience of the AYRE CODEX itself, but what you say about the 'output' selector (as with other DACs) makes sense and what the Mac does would not matter in terms of output.


----------



## bmoregnr

Charente said:


> I have no experience of the AYRE CODEX itself, but what you say about the 'output' selector (as with other DACs) makes sense and what the Mac does would not matter in terms of output.


That and the more I think about it, you really are pointing the audio of the player to something specific, a renderer on the network; so I can't see how the mac would want to do anything with it, but that is just a guess.  I have to put this desktop job together but I think one of these rendus is the next project right after that.


----------



## Charente

bmoregnr said:


> That and the more I think about it, you really are pointing the audio of the player to something specific, a renderer on the network; so I can't see how the mac would want to do anything with it, but that is just a guess.  I have to put this desktop job together but I think one of these rendus is the next project right after that.



Yes, indeed so. What player will you be using on the Mac, as a matter of interest ? I am rather interested in the new Audirvana +3.1 that''s being released very soon. It will be able to stream to the mR via its MPD mode, from what I understand. 

One other thing about the microRendu ... they have recently released some updates to the product, as well as a couple of new products (you may be aware). It seems to me that 'new' purchasers of the mR don't get the new 1.4 version of the board, at present (my understanding). They are initially upgrading existing owners first. So, perhaps no hurry at present !


----------



## bmoregnr

Charente said:


> Yes, indeed so. What player will you be using on the Mac, as a matter of interest ? I am rather interested in the new Audirvana +3.1 that''s being released very soon. It will be able to stream to the mR via its MPD mode, from what I understand.
> 
> One other thing about the microRendu ... they have recently released some updates to the product, as well as a couple of new products (you may be aware). It seems to me that 'new' purchasers of the mR don't get the new 1.4 version of the board, at present (my understanding). They are initially upgrading existing owners first. So, perhaps no hurry at present !


I am open to suggestions as I have been using XLD, that and I can't figure out all of the protocols; then there are things like Roon on top of HQPlayer, it is all enough to make my head explode. All I know is I will need something that can be controlled by a phone app with the mac mini off. I was also interested in Audionirvana as I was close to getting that to replace the XLD which doesn't change bit/sample rates on the fly I think.

Thanks for pointing out the different rendu versions I have been keeping an eye on that and I agree with your assessment.  You have been using


----------



## bmoregnr

Ok this is like one step forward and two steps back.  So to play files from a network connected drive, without the mac mini powered on, the server software (roon, minimserver etc.) needs to be on a NAS, a simple external HD is not enough?  Does anyone have good NAS suggestions, hopefully quiet as I am in a small room.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bmoregnr (Jul 27, 2017)

MikeyFresh said:


> You can run MinimServer (or for instance AssetUPnP) on something as simple as a Raspberry Pi3, so an expensive NAS with a noisy fan is not your only option.
> 
> That is how I stream to the microRendu, from a server running on the low power consumption, quiet (no fan) RPi3, either JRiver Id Pi which has a GUI, or from AssetUPnP running headless. Just connect an external USB HDD to house the library.


Thanks very much, I ran across this approach as well and it makes a lot of sense no doubt. So with JRiver Id Pi (or any raspberry pi loaded with JRiver) is that the only server/player software you need?  You don't need something like Minimserver then?  Plus JRiver has an interface for the phone?

I am looking for a networking beginner approach. I have a Netgear router that says it is a default DLNA server, so maybe it makes sense to stick with that on the m/uRendu. I've used the Pono version of JRiver and was fine with it; just looking for steady easy and most all rates bit perfect no upsampling.


----------



## jcn3

bmoregnr said:


> Ok this is like one step forward and two steps back.  So to play files from a network connected drive, without the mac mini powered on, the server software (roon, minimserver etc.) needs to be on a NAS, a simple external HD is not enough?  Does anyone have good NAS suggestions, hopefully quiet as I am in a small room.





bmoregnr said:


> Thanks very much, I ran across this approach as well and it makes a lot of sense no doubt. So with JRiver Id Pi (or any raspberry pi loaded with JRiver) is that the only server/player software you need?  You don't need something like Minimserver then?  Plus JRiver has an interface for the phone?
> 
> I am looking for a networking beginner approach. I have a Netgear router that says it is a default DLNA server, so maybe it makes sense to stick with that on the m/uRendu. I've used the Pono version of JRiver and was fine with it; just looking for steady easy and most all rates bit perfect no upsampling.



if you're going the rpi route, then use minimserver -- no need to use jriver just as a server.  minimserver is a super-light application and purpose built to function as a server.  as @MikeyFresh suggested, just plug a usb drive into the rpi.  an rpi3/case/power supply will only cost you $60 or so (assuming you don't buy an expensive power supply).

you can try using your router as a server, but i think you'll get better results with the rpi/usb drive approach. use linn kazoo or lumin or bubbleupnp apps (depending on what kind of tablet/phone you have) to control/feed the microrendu and you'll have a great setup.


----------



## bmoregnr

This is all great help everyone thanks very much.  There are not too many beginner guides to this stuff so much appreciated.

I agree that trying the router as server approach seems like cutting corners and more headaches long term.  So if I am reading this right, I have: external hard drive usb into  > Rpi (with minimserver)and that is usb into > router and the router feeds the m/uRendu. 

When I am on the mac mini, once I select the Rendu [to what the DLNA setting], what player software would I use, minimserver I guess?  I use XLD now so I don’t need a whole fancy interface thing, just play the files right, folder view is just fine for me.

I also have set the Rpi to be shared over wifi for when I need to control it without the mac.  When I power down the mac, I connect my iphone to wifi and since minimserver doesn’t have a phone interface I use one of the ones mentioned?  

Another question: do I need a powered HD?  I was thinking of a small external SSD with usb power.


----------



## jcn3

bmoregnr said:


> This is all great help everyone thanks very much.  There are not too many beginner guides to this stuff so much appreciated.
> 
> I agree that trying the router as server approach seems like cutting corners and more headaches long term.  So if I am reading this right, I have: external hard drive usb into  > Rpi (with minimserver)and that is usb into > router and the router feeds the m/uRendu.
> 
> ...



your rpi would need to be connected to your network -- recommend connecting to your router/switch via ethernet.  the hdd is connected to the rpi via usb. i think you can power the usb hdd via usb, just need to make sure the power supply for the rpi can provide the required current.

by using the rpi and the microrendu, you eliminate the need for your mac -- the combo is a complete system.  only reason to use the mac would be to go into the setup on the rpi or microrendu.  after that you would just use an app on your ipad/iphone to control.

btw -- if you do use an rpi, you will need some software on the rpi -- there are free sources (volumio) and some that cost a small amount (moode audio is $10).  i run moode on my rpi because i like the user interface on it and it can function as a server and/or renderer.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bmoregnr

Thanks, I forgot the RPI3 has Ethernet, yes I will connect that to the router.  I was thinking about a 1T SSD so will have to research the power requirements.


----------



## jcn3

MikeyFresh said:


> I too use use Moode on the 2nd of my two Renderers (the 1st being a microRendu of course). Moode is superb as a UPnP Renderer, although since 3.7 forward it is now a paid app.
> 
> But I do not use Moode as a server, I found it's MiniDLNA server function to be sub-optimal, hence my decision for Asset (headless), and Id Pi (for GUI mode). Other's mileage may of course vary, and again, Minim is a good choice there too.
> 
> ...



i agree that using minimserver is a better and cheaper solution than moode for server software on the rpi -- minimserver just takes a bit more work to configure.

for some reason on my previous post, i suffered a brain cramp halfway through and got focused on other options!


----------



## bmoregnr

I have a couple of basic microsd card questions regarding Raspberry pi.  If I am going to use minimServer, it looks like I need to load onto an microsd card in this order: Raspbian Jessie, MinimServer

Regarding Noobs, is this recommended?  It doesn’t seem like MinimServer uses it to load, so maybe just image Raspbian?  Maybe Noobs pays dividends down the line?

Also what is a good card size needed?  I use Sandisk cards so is it ok out of the box or is there a preferred format?  Thanks


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bmoregnr

Thanks very much @MikeyFresh


----------



## Topspin70

Just saw that Audirvana+ 3.1 supports network playback now. Any idea it can stream to mR?


----------



## sahmen

Topspin70 said:


> Just saw that Audirvana+ 3.1 supports network playback now. Any idea it can stream to mR?



As far as I know, Sonore has announced that this type of integration (-rendu/Audirvana streaming) is approved by both parties, and is currently in the testing phase.  It  will be available to the public shortly.


----------



## Topspin70

sahmen said:


> As far as I know, Sonore has announced that this type of integration (-rendu/Audirvana streaming) is approved by both parties, and is currently in the testing phase.  It  will be available to the public shortly.



That's great. Anyway the A+ 3.1 is still beta. It'll be some time before we get to hear feedback on how the pairing work out.


----------



## Charente

Topspin70 said:


> That's great. Anyway the A+ 3.1 is still beta. It'll be some time before we get to hear feedback on how the pairing work out.



Yes, I should know how well it works later today ... waiting for v2.5 of the Sonore software, which is needed for Audirvana to stream.


----------



## Topspin70 (Jul 31, 2017)

Charente said:


> Yes, I should know how well it works later today ... waiting for v2.5 of the Sonore software, which is needed for Audirvana to stream.



The software is coming out later today? That's quick. Look forward to your impressions.

Update: I'm mistook u meant a newer software. The v2.5 has been out for a while and I already have it. That works with the new network A+ I presume. Via DLNA?


----------



## joseph69

I'm currently using Roon (trial) with the mR. I also intend to try Audirvana +3.1 as well before choosing which I prefer.
I've purchased the latest v2.5 micro SD card from Sonore back in mid May. Also, can't you just choose the MPD/DLNA Renderer (like I do with JRiver) until the mR and Audirvana are paired? Thanks.


----------



## nordkapp

Hey guys. Please excuse my dumb question but looking for some help. My MR is on the way. Can I just hook this thing up to the Ethernet jack on my laptop or do I need to go straight to my router. My laptop is connected wirelessly to my network and music files are on its internal HD. Jriver 21 is my software. Thanks


----------



## Charente

I updated my mR to 2.5, switched to MPD/DLNA mode and then fired up Audivana 3.1 beta and selected the mR as the 'Preferred Audio Device' in Preferences. Couldn't be simpler. No problems at all. I understand that some people are reporting DSD issues but I don't and can't do DSD and it may not be an issue in the end ... not sure.

Having been using Squeezelite since I first got the mR, the Audirvana streaming to the mR is really very good (to my ears) in my setup (see sig) ... certainly better SQ and Library management than SqueezeLite/Logitech Media Server ... YMMV. I'm personally not sure I 'need' Roon ... apart from all the setup ... and HQA didn't do it for me when I tried it.

So, personally, very happy with this release of Audirvana with microRendu.


----------



## Charente

nordkapp said:


> Hey guys. Please excuse my dumb question but looking for some help. My MR is on the way. Can I just hook this thing up to the Ethernet jack on my laptop or do I need to go straight to my router. My laptop is connected wirelessly to my network and music files are on its internal HD. Jriver 21 is my software. Thanks



I believe there is a 'direct connection' method ... but the recommended way is through a router IIRC.


----------



## nordkapp

Is this thing similar to Bel Canto's Ref Stream? Their Ref Stream connects directly to the computers Ethernet out jack. I bought it assuming that was the case here. Either way it's ok-if I have to go to the router it just means I'm running a 35 foot run of cat6 cable.


----------



## joseph69

Charente said:


> I updated my mR to 2.5, switched to MPD/DLNA mode and then fired up Audivana 3.1 beta and selected the mR as the 'Preferred Audio Device' in Preferences. Couldn't be simpler. No problems at all. I understand that some people are reporting DSD issues but I don't and can't do DSD and it may not be an issue in the end ... not sure.
> 
> Having been using Squeezelite since I first got the mR, the Audirvana streaming to the mR is really very good (to my ears) in my setup (see sig) ... certainly better SQ and Library management than SqueezeLite/Logitech Media Server ... YMMV. I'm personally not sure I 'need' Roon ... apart from all the setup ... and HQA didn't do it for me when I tried it.
> 
> So, personally, very happy with this release of Audirvana with microRendu.


Thank you for your response. I was under the impression MPD/DLNA couldn't be used with Audirvana from reading some previous posts.


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for your response. I was under the impression MPD/DLNA couldn't be used with Audirvana from reading some previous posts.



I'm not sure where you read that ... maybe that was an earlier advice, before 3.1 came out. On another forum, Sonore posted a brief instruction on how to get Audirvana 3.1 'talking' to the mR and that was the way to go. Works fine for me.


----------



## Charente

nordkapp said:


> Is this thing similar to Bel Canto's Ref Stream? Their Ref Stream connects directly to the computers Ethernet out jack. I bought it assuming that was the case here. Either way it's ok-if I have to go to the router it just means I'm running a 35 foot run of cat6 cable.



I think it is but considerably less expensive. I believe the Bel Canto unit has more output possibilities, whereas the mR is only USB out. Check out Sonore's threads on the 'other forum' ... there is more info about Direct Connection, if that's what you need. it's not something I've tried ... I route mine.


----------



## nordkapp

Charente said:


> I think it is but considerably less expensive. I believe the Bel Canto unit has more output possibilities, whereas the mR is only USB out. Check out Sonore's threads on the 'other forum' ... there is more info about Direct Connection, if that's what you need. it's not something I've tried ... I route mine.


Thank you.


----------



## joseph69

Charente said:


> I'm not sure where you read that ... maybe that was an earlier advice, before 3.1 came out. On another forum, Sonore posted a brief instruction on how to get Audirvana 3.1 'talking' to the mR and that was the way to go. Works fine for me.


No, this was my misunderstanding. I went back and reread the post which was posted here on H-F...sorry.


----------



## Clsmooth391

Just bought a microrendu and it's on its way. My router is on another floor and I want to connect it to the Ethernet port on my pc. Sonore said this would work but they don't support this method and don't know whether setup will be more complicated. Is anyone using the microrendu this way and can chime in?
I have Ethernet wall plugs as a backup option.


----------



## jcn3

Clsmooth391 said:


> Just bought a microrendu and it's on its way. My router is on another floor and I want to connect it to the Ethernet port on my pc. Sonore said this would work but they don't support this method and don't know whether setup will be more complicated. Is anyone using the microrendu this way and can chime in?
> I have Ethernet wall plugs as a backup option.



There is a thread on "the other site" under Music Servers that begins with "A novel way to . . . "  Plenty of pages on how to do this and the issues involved.

Lots of other options:
* Power line adapters
* Ethernet over coax adapters
* Use an access point as a bridge/switch


----------



## Clsmooth391

jcn3, thank you so much.


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 7, 2017)

I just downloaded Audiovana Plus trial to compare with Roon to hear which I prefer before making a purchase.
I've switched the mR setting from Roon Ready to MPD/DLNA and also went into the Audirvana's Audio System>Preferred Audio Device setting, but don't even see an option for the mR as the output. Does Audirvana even support the mR?Am I missing something here?
Thanks!


----------



## jcn3 (Aug 7, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> I just downloaded Audiovana Plus trial to compare with Roon to hear which I prefer before making a purchase.
> I've switched the mR setting from Roon Ready to MPD/DLNA and also went into the Audirvana's Audio System>Preferred Audio Device setting, but don't even see an option for the mR as the output. Does Audirvana even support the mR?Am I missing something here?
> Thanks!



my understanding is that audirvana does not function as a server currently.  i understand that it's something that's in process.

jriver can function as a player and server.  have you tried that?


----------



## joseph69

I now see that maybe in the future Audirvana v3.1 may act as a server, but as for v3.0, it doesn't. I didn't even think of checking into this before downloading the trial, but no big deal being I didn't have to purchase a license.
I have JRiver and do use it with the mR. I also just purchased an annual subscription to Roon + a 3-month complimentary Tidal subscription from Roon after not being able to use the mR with Audirvana v3.0. I purchased the annual subscription for Roon because if Audirvana v3.1 can be used with the mR in the future, I would like to hear it.
Thank you very much for your reply, I appreciate it!


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> I just downloaded Audiovana Plus trial to compare with Roon to hear which I prefer before making a purchase.
> I've switched the mR setting from Roon Ready to MPD/DLNA and also went into the Audirvana's Audio System>Preferred Audio Device setting, but don't even see an option for the mR as the output. Does Audirvana even support the mR?Am I missing something here?
> Thanks!



Your mR should appear on the drop-down list of devices in Preferences/Audio System/Change (Preferred Audio Device). If it doesn't appear, then I guess A+ isn't seeing the mR on the network.


----------



## joseph69

Is that right? 
Those are the exact menus I went into to select the mR, but it wasn't available as an option.
JRiver & Roon are seeing the mR immediately. Maybe I need to re-install Audirvana Plus?


----------



## Charente

joseph69 said:


> Is that right?
> Those are the exact menus I went into to select the mR, but it wasn't available as an option.
> JRiver & Roon are seeing the mR immediately. Maybe I need to re-install Audirvana Plus?



Mmm ... very strange. A+ 3.0.99 definitely supports mR on my system. So, silly questions come to mind .... What version of SonicOrbiter O/S do you have ? I presume everything is running on the same network ?


----------



## Charente (Aug 7, 2017)

@joseph69 ... One other question ... the trial A+ you downloaded ... was it the Beta version from this site ...
https://audirvana.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1412&sid=427672317e74230ad7edad164c3ccfea


----------



## joseph69

Charente said:


> Mmm ... very strange. A+ 3.0.99 definitely supports mR on my system. So, silly questions come to mind .... What version of SonicOrbiter O/S do you have ? I presume everything is running on the same network ?


 It definitely is strange. I even deleted it and downloaded it again, and it still isn't seeing the mR. I have the latest v2.5 SonicOrbiter, Yes, everything is on the same network. No, I downloaded it from this site under Audirvana Plus>Download Free Trial. I'm also running macOS Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## joseph69

@Charente 
This is the version of Audirvana I've downloaded. Is this the same version you have?
If so, I still haven't gotten it to show the mR.


----------



## Charente

Ah, OK ... that is not the correct version for streaming to Network Players ... you need the 3.0.99 version which is in public Beta test, from the link I gave you earlier. When the Beta testing is completed, it will become Version 3.1.


----------



## joseph69

OK, it all makes sense now being I knew had read people asking when the new version would be out. I didn't know there was a beta version out, so when you said you're using Audirvana>mR I figured I was just having issues. Thanks for all your help and bringing this to my attention, I appreciate it,


----------



## Charente

Glad we sorted it !


----------



## joseph69

Thanks again!


----------



## Puma Cat

Hi folks, just a note that I got my Sonore microRendu back today with the version 1.4 hardware upgrade, and have to say this provides a notable improvement. The musical presentation is cleaner, sweeter, more musical and the sound stage is more fully fleshed out. Recommended for those considering this upgrade. Should point out I am using this in a 2-channel Conrad-Johnson amplification chain with Dynaudio floor-standing loudspeakers.


----------



## joseph69

Puma Cat said:


> Hi folks, just a note that I got my Sonore microRendu back today with the version 1.4 hardware upgrade, and have to say this provides a notable improvement.


I purchased the $20.00 2.5v software upgrade a few months ago for my mR. I'm a bit confused on the 1.2 upgrade, especially assuming you need to send it to Sonore for this upgrade, being you're stating you just got it back. What is the 1.2 upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## canali (Sep 6, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Hi folks, just a note that I got my Sonore microRendu back today with the version 1.4 hardware upgrade, and have to say this provides a notable improvement. The musical presentation is cleaner, sweeter, more musical and the sound stage is more fully fleshed out. Recommended for those considering this upgrade. Should point out I am using this in a 2-channel Conrad-Johnson amplification chain with Dynaudio floor-standing loudspeakers.



 yeah after much back and forth i finally went for the 1.4 upgrade, too....originally i was considering selling my MR and going the UR route.
but then I realized i'd only get $400 for my MR sold, and to upgrade to an UR would cost an additional $500+ more (eg $100 in taxes since i'm a canuck)....
so in short:  if the 1.4 upgrade  hits 90% of the ultrarendu then i'll be happy.

in a yr or so i'm sure more new usb/ethernet approaches/gizmos will be coming out and we'll all be upgrading yet again in this fast evolving area.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 6, 2017)

canali said:


> yeah after much back and forth i finally went for the 1.4 upgrade, too....originally i was considering selling my MR and going the UR route.
> but then I realized i'd only get $400 for my MR sold, and to upgrade to an UR would cost an additional $500+ more (eg $100 in taxes since i'm a canuck)....
> so in short:  if the 1.4 upgrade  hits 90% of the ultrarendu then i'll be happy.
> 
> in a yr or so i'm sure more new usb/ethernet approaches/gizmos will be coming out and we'll all be upgrading yet again in this fast evolving area.


Canali,  you won't be disappointed. The 1.4 hardware upgrade is well worth it. I was initially skeptical too, but not only did it sound notably better upon first listen, it improved even with a few hours burn-in time. You're basically getting a new clock which significantly reduces jitter, and that improvement is very easily discerned.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 6, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> I purchased the $20.00 2.5v software upgrade a few months ago for my mR. I'm a bit confused on the 1.2 upgrade, especially assuming you need to send it to Sonore for this upgrade, being you're stating you just got it back. What is the 1.2 upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


The upgrade you purchased was a _firmware_ upgrade, not a software upgrade.They are different things.  And. it's not a 1.2 upgrade, it's *version 1.4 *of the _*Hardware*_, a more significant upgrade that can be managed by firmware. You have to send it back to Sonore because they are replacing a circuit board. It only took them a few days turnaroud to do the upgrade. The version 1.4 hardware upgrade is very clearly described on the www.Sonore.us website. I'd recommend going there and reading about the upgrade in more detail. In essence, you're getting a new digital clock (referred to techincally as an oscillator) that has notably less jitter than the prevous clock. This improvement results very clearly noticeable improvement in the sound quality. Well worth the price of the upgrade.


----------



## joseph69

Puma Cat said:


> The upgrade you purchased was a _firmware_ upgrade, not a software upgrade.They are different things.  And. it's not a 1.2 upgrade, it's *version 1.4 *of the _*Hardware*_, a more significant upgrade that can be managed by firmware. You have to send it back to Sonore because they are replacing a circuit board. It only took them a few days turnaroud to do the upgrade. The version 1.4 hardware upgrade is very clearly described on the www.Sonore.us website. I'd recommend going there and reading about the upgrade in more detail. In essence, you're getting a new digital clock (referred to techincally as an oscillator) that has notably less jitter than the prevous clock. This improvement results very clearly noticeable improvement in the sound quality. Well worth the price of the upgrade.


Thank you for the explanation. What confused me was I received notice from Sonore about the firmware upgrade, but the 1.4 Hardware upgrade, which is why I was confused.
Thanks again for the explanation, and I'll be heading to their site for details.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 6, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for the explanation. What confused me was I received notice from Sonore about the firmware upgrade, but the 1.4 Hardware upgrade, which is why I was confused.
> Thanks again for the explanation, and I'll be heading to their site for details.


Yes, Joseph, I completely understand, I was confused too, at first about the version 1.4 hardware upgrade relative to the 2.3 > 2.5 firmware upgrade. The Sonore website could be clearer about these upgdrades, The new firmware upgrade improves the sound a bit, but the version 1.4 hardware upgrade improves the sound a LOT. IMHO, it is very much worth the price of the upgrade. I just send a note to Adrian and Jesus at Sonore, and here's what I wrote about my impressions:

_Hey gents,
I just got my Sonore microRendu back yesterday and the new 1.4 hardware upgrade is a BIG improvement in sound quality. What I noticed most was  a lower noise floor, increased soundstage depth, improved articulation of  musical instruments and voices, more refined instrumental timbres and, increased resolution but not at the price of a more etched or sterile sound, Vocals and sutble instrumental details are notably improved in terms of “musicality”, but in a really nice, natural way. Overall, a more spacious, sweeter, musical, refined and engaging musical presentation._


----------



## joseph69

Puma Cat said:


> Yes, Joseph, I completely understand, I was confused too, at first about the version 1.4 hardware upgrade relative to the 2.3 > 2.5 firmware upgrade. The Sonore website could be clearer about these upgdrades, The new firmware upgrade improves the sound a bit, but the version 1.4 hardware upgrade improves the sound a LOT. IMHO, it is very much worth the price of the upgrade. I just send a note to Adrian and Jesus at Sonore, and here's what I wrote about my impressions:
> 
> _Hey gents,
> I just got my Sonore microRendu back yesterday and the new 1.4 hardware upgrade is a BIG improvement in sound quality. What I noticed most was  a lower noise floor, increased soundstage depth, improved articulation of  musical instruments and voices, more refined instrumental timbres and, increased resolution but not at the price of a more etched or sterile sound, Vocals and sutble instrumental details are notably improved in terms of “musicality”, but in a really nice, natural way. Overall, a more spacious, sweeter, musical, refined and engaging musical presentation._


OK, so I'm glad I wasn't the only one confused. Your impressions sure have me interested in the upgrade, which I'm sure I'll be doing once the colder weather comes around, and I get the itch for improvement. Thanks again for clarifying the the upgrade, and for your impressions!


----------



## Puma Cat

joseph69 said:


> OK, so I'm glad I wasn't the only one confused. Your impressions sure have me interested in the upgrade, which I'm sure I'll be doing once the colder weather comes around, and I get the itch for improvement. Thanks again for clarifying the the upgrade, and for your impressions!


You're welcome, Joseph. Glad you found it useful. To be honest, I was a bit skeptical about how much improvement this would bring, but I was very pleasantly surpised, to say the least. Very highy recommended.


----------



## punit

I am torn between upgrading mine to 1.4 or getting an UR. Although my rational brain says 1.4 will be more value for money, my audiophile brain will always wonder what I missed out on...so eventually I think I will get the UR..


----------



## Puma Cat

punit said:


> I am torn between upgrading mine to 1.4 or getting an UR. Although my rational brain says 1.4 will be more value for money, my audiophile brain will always wonder what I missed out on...so eventually I think I will get the UR..


You're probably right, but I think it's going to be on those "law of diminishing returns" upgrades....a slight improvement for quite a  bit more money. Welcome to the High End. Be interested to find out, though


----------



## joseph69

Being Sonore replaces your original v1.3 board and keeps it, I'm going to ask if they would be willing to offer discounted trade in prices for the uR.


----------



## punit

Please let us know whats their reply


----------



## EndGameSearch

I'm sure the answer is some where on this 27 page long thread, but I'm looking for a quick yes or no answer to determine if I should even explore the microrendu.  I assume most people plug their microrendu into an open ethernet port in their wifi router.  That same router is connected to their modem via ethernet.  So far so good?  

I have a google mesh wifi set up at home where a google unit is attached to the modem via ethernet.  I have three other google units throughout my house that pass and extend the wifi network.  I have strong connection throughout my house so bandwidth should not be an issue (110 down and 10 up).

Will the microrendu work if I plug it into one of the google mesh wifi units?  My plan would be to simply buy another google wifi unit for my office, plug the microrendu into the google unit via ethernet next to my DAC.  Right now I have a dedicated Mac in my office used solely to stream Tidal via Roon.  It would be nice to re-purpose that mac for some other use.  My very rough understanding of the rendu, is that it would serve the same purpose the Mac is currently server and I could control it from a different network attached device running roon.  

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tom Blake

I have the output of a Google WiFi point going to an ethernet switch. My ultraRendu (previously microRendu) is plugged into the same switch along with my Roon server. Whichever remote device I am using for Roon sees the Rendu endpoint no problem. Works flawlessly. BTW I have my microRendu posted for sale due to upgrading to the ultra.


----------



## EndGameSearch

Tom Blake said:


> I have the output of a Google WiFi point going to an ethernet switch. My ultraRendu (previously microRendu) is plugged into the same switch along with my Roon server. Whichever remote device I am using for Roon sees the Rendu endpoint no problem. Works flawlessly. BTW I have my microRendu posted for sale due to upgrading to the ultra.


Excellent.  Thanks Tom.


----------



## stickboy85

Been contemplating one of these for a while now. Currently using KEF LS50 Wireless speakers with a Bluesound Node 2 streamer.
Would a Microrendu provide an improvement over the Node 2??


----------



## Puma Cat

stickboy85 said:


> Been contemplating one of these for a while now. Currently using KEF LS50 Wireless speakers with a Bluesound Node 2 streamer.
> Would a Microrendu provide an improvement over the Node 2??


Yes.


----------



## stickboy85

Puma Cat said:


> Yes.



Is that speaking from personal experience with this setup?


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 7, 2017)

stickboy85 said:


> Is that speaking from personal experience with this setup?


That depends. Which setup do you mean: the Bluesound or the Sonore microRendu or comparing both? I haven't heard the Bluesound, but I own and use the microRendu and even with the older version 1.3 hardware, it notably outperformed the Schiit Wyrd decrapifier connected to my Mac Mini and brought a _significant_ improvement to my digital audio playback chain. Also Micheal Lavorgna of Audiostream compared the Sonore microRendu last year with the $4900 Baetis Audio Revolution III Media Server, and said the Sonore "simply sounded better". Also, the Sonore microRendu was one of Chris Connaker of Computer Audiophile's CASH award winners last year and summed up his review with _"With the mR in my system, I'm getting the best sound I've ever heard in my house" _and _"I don't believe I've had a sonically better source connected to my system at any time."_

The version 1.4 hardware update takes the microRendu to another level altogether with all new precision oscillators with ultra-low jitter; so while I can't say definintively it would sound better than the Bluesound, my guess is it would given the other products it's outperformed.


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 7, 2017)

Review by Michael Lavorgna is  on Audiostream:
https://www.audiostream.com/content/sonore-simple-design-microrendu-audiophile-odyssey


----------



## stickboy85

Puma Cat said:


> That depends. Which setup do you mean: the Bluesound or the Sonore microRendu or comparing both? I haven't heard the Bluesound, but I own and use the microRendu and even with the older version 1.3 hardware, it notably outperformed the Schiit Wyrd decrapifier connected to my Mac Mini and brought a _significant_ improvement to my digital audio playback chain. Also Micheal Lavorgna of Audiostream compared the Sonore microRendu last year with the $4900 Baetis Audio Revolution III Media Server, and said the Sonore "simply sounded better". Also, the Sonore microRendu was one of Chris Connaker of Computer Audiophile's CASH award winners last year and summed up his review with _"With the mR in my system, I'm getting the best sound I've ever heard in my house" _and _"I don't believe I've had a sonically better source connected to my system at any time."_
> 
> The version 1.4 hardware update takes the microRendu to another level altogether with all new precision oscillators with ultra-low jitter; so while I can't say definintively it would sound better than the Bluesound, my guess is it would given the other products it's outperformed.



I was referring to the KEF and microrendu setup but appreciate your input and the link.
Sounds like I'd be onto a winner with the MR!


----------



## ATXKyle

stickboy85 said:


> Been contemplating one of these for a while now. Currently using KEF LS50 Wireless speakers with a Bluesound Node 2 streamer.
> Would a Microrendu provide an improvement over the Node 2??


Just make sure you also budget for a quality power supply.  I started with the $50 iPower and was experiencing some harshness, which all went away and sounded beautiful once I moved to an Uptone LPS-1 power supply.  Also, you should look at the ultraRendu or Sotm SMS-200-ultra, as by all accounts these are a clear step up.  But imo the power supply is more important than the “ultra” upgrade.


----------



## Charente

I would go further and say that IME the iFi iPower affects (pollutes) the AC supply to other components.


----------



## Puma Cat

stickboy85 said:


> I was referring to the KEF and microrendu setup but appreciate your input and the link.
> *Sounds like I'd be onto a winner with the MR*!



I would say, _"Yes, you would be."_ The version 1.4 hardware upgrade was quite an improvement, too. So, it's even better than when those reviews were done.


----------



## Puma Cat

ATXKyle said:


> Just make sure you also budget for a quality power supply.  I started with the $50 iPower and was experiencing some harshness, which all went away and sounded beautiful once I moved to an Uptone LPS-1 power supply.  Also, you should look at the ultraRendu or Sotm SMS-200-ultra, as by all accounts these are a clear step up.  But imo the power supply is more important than the “ultra” upgrade.


I haven't heard the Ultra upgrade, but I would fully agree with you on the importance of the power supply. I upgraded to the Uptone LPS-1 and have been very happy with it. IME, power supplies are often what makes or breaks a potentially great audio component. Their contribution to, and impact on,  sound quality cannot be overstated.


----------



## TheAttorney

I agree with the recent comments on the value of the mR and the importance of the power supply. 
I'd just like to clarify something to anyone about to take the plunge.The following is all IMO:

There is effectively only one model now for newcomers: that's the ultraRendu, which has in effect completely superceded the mR - becuase it gives an allegedly big SQ boost for a proportionately small incremental additional cost.

The clock upgrade in the mR v1.4 is really only there to keep existing mR v1.3 customers happy becuase there is no upgrade scheme from mR to uR - you just have to sell the mR (at probably quite a loss) and buy a uR at full price. So mR v1.4 is only there for v1.3 customers who want a SQ boost at a modest price, but don't want to lose money on their original investment. I can say this becuase Sonore don't sell v1.4 direct - you have to buy the v1.3 and then buy the upgrade, which makes no sense for a new customer, unless maybe they strongly value the small size of the original mR. It has got this way because of a quirk of history and the way designs in this area have rapidly evolved. 

I'm very happy with my mR v1.3 + IsoRegen (IR) combination, and I don't at this stage want to spend significant hundreds of bucks to get the ultraRendu. But I may well get the interim boost of a v1.4 upgrade. This still costs a couple of hundred bucks or so, but will make it much easier to sell my mR should I choose to do that in the future.
But if I was starting from scratch, I'd go straight for the uR, or the various SOtM alternatives, and then see if the IR adds further value on top of that.


----------



## AFWannabe

The big question now is: ultraRendu vs Sms200 ultra...


----------



## Puma Cat

AFWannabe said:


> The big question now is: ultraRendu vs Sms200 ultra...


What is an SMS200 Ultra?


----------



## AFWannabe

Puma Cat said:


> What is an SMS200 Ultra?


http://www.sotm-audio.com/sotmwp/english/portfolio-item/sms-200ultra/


----------



## Puma Cat

AFWannabe said:


> http://www.sotm-audio.com/sotmwp/english/portfolio-item/sms-200ultra/


Thanks for the info. As I'm already invested and very fond of the microRendu, going to stay put for now. Appreciate your thoughfulness in providing the link, though.


----------



## maii

just bought refurbished one apparently it's a fault unit spent 45 usd import tax + 512 usd refurbished I felt ripped off. I had spent the whole day today cancelled my lover's appointment as just came back from a long trip but music audio gears comes first then to figuring out with help from Jesus sonore guy support team. It didn't work at all. Router connected direct with microrendu at one point to point and router connected direct to MacBook Pro. Ethernet connection looks good on MacBook Pro but sonicorbiter can't find microrendu. I just wanted to try if this little small brick(as for me now because it doesn't work at all) so I could make my considering to upgrade to the better quality one. Has anyone had this experience before I need some help. Power from teradak power supplied 7v 1a. Strange behave amber light flash one second then gone, unplugged and plugged in amber flashed one second and gone,  two hours later plugged power to turn on amber lights flashing from time to time. It's ruined my day. Why would they sent defected unit why didn't they check the item before sending out for the replacement do I have to pay again 45 usd if it won't work again I spent about 600 usd for a small brick then. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Charente

That is a bu**er ... no other word for it! ... OK, some basic checks that have tripped me (and others) up in the past ... Presumably the DC power plug is fully seated into the mR from your PS ? ... and the SD card is also fully in ? How is the mR connected to your network ... via a switch or direct to the router ? ... try direct to the router first so that it correctly acquires an IP address.

I would have thought they have checked them as part of the refurbishment program. I don't know where you're based, but in Europe I tend to buy only if the manufacturer has a local representation in case of such events. I realise that doesn't help you right now.


----------



## maii (Nov 1, 2017)

Where I live there is no distributer so I bought direct from sonore website they helped me a lot tho but it didn't work. Yes power plug is fully seated microsd card snapped everything checked that's why I was so upset spent one night and one day tried to make it works was my royal pain in the ass. As I described tried direct to router nothing works tried via powerline adapter nothing works you maybe can imagine about how many ways how many times i tried the same things again and again different ways again and again. I tried every possibly ways with their help within about almost 20 hours in total that i spent so I gave up the only thing I see now is little amber light flashing time to time no fun tho. They offered me new micro sd card if it won't work they would replace with new unit but I would better refund.


----------



## joseph69

This may be slightly off topic, but is anyone here using Roon with their mR/uR?
I'm having a strange issue with Roon the first time I launch with popping/clicking at the start/end of tracks, as well as switching between sample/bitrates, but...if I quit Roon and re-launch the issue goes away? Roon Labs Support knows about this, and we've changed some audio settings to no avail. I've only recently discovered that quitting/re-lauching Roon solves the issue. This is the second time I did this and it has worked. I also just let Roon Support know about this fix(?), so I'm just waiting for a reply from them. Has anyone else experienced this same issue? Also, does anyone know why this would be happening?
Thanks


----------



## joseph69

So everyone using Roon with mR/uR have no issues at all between tracks, and switching sample/bitrates is dead silent?


----------



## Puma Cat

joseph69 said:


> So everyone using Roon with mR/uR have no issues at all between tracks, and switching sample/bitrates is dead silent?


I'm not having any issues; using a Mac Mini for OS for Roon. There used to be a problem when switching between a PCM track and a DSD track, but that was fixed in a rev of Roon earlier this year.


----------



## joseph69

Puma Cat said:


> I'm not having any issues; using a Mac Mini for OS for Roon. There used to be a problem when switching between a PCM track and a DSD track, but that was fixed in a rev of Roon earlier this year.


I'm also having the issue between PCM/DSD as well. I'm running macOS High Sierra v10.13 and I didn't use Roon prior to this OS because I couldn't, I had to upgrade from OS Mountain Lion v10.8 so I could download Roon.
What OS are you currently running?
Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## Puma Cat (Nov 2, 2017)

joseph69 said:


> I'm also having the issue between PCM/DSD as well. I'm running macOS High Sierra v10.13 and I didn't use Roon prior to this OS because I couldn't, I had to upgrade from OS Mountain Lion v10.8 so I could download Roon.
> What OS are you currently running?
> Thank you very much for the reply.


Oh gosh, it's an earlier version; 10.9.5, Mavericks

Not a fan of the later Mac OS versions, to be honest, particularly El Crapitan.


----------



## joseph69

I actually preferred Mountain Lion over High Sierra, but as I mentioned I needed an OS upgrade to download Roon and High Sierra was my only choice.
I may be getting somewhere though. I just plugged my headphones directly into my MBP and initially had the same issue, but it just went away in both "OS Mixer/CoreAudio Exclusive Mode". Also, in "Exclusive Mode" switching between sample/bitrates went seamlessly without issue.

Sounds like my issue may not be OS/Roon related.
I just reported my findings, so I'll wait for a reply fro Roon. 

Once again, thank you for your replies. I'll be sure to post the outcome


----------



## Jiffi32

.


----------



## canali (Nov 26, 2017)

shout out to all Kef LS50 wireless speakers owners...

need your assistance kindly.

I'd read from a few posters on here and other forums that _once Roon

was hooked up with the Kef speakers that many are finding that they

no longer need their MR or LPS1 power supplies_: that the sound was as good

now with Roon implemented.
*from one helpful poster on the AV forums:
’‘Roon integration is really good. A lot of people have sold their micro Rendu a or ultra Rendu once it came out. 
Look on the computer audiophile forum.’’*

I was always under the impression that an MR

was needed if feeding it ethernet/usb to clean the signal path...but I guess Roon

is already doing that? i'm a bit unsure of how to proceed  as i have a mr 1.4 and lps 1 for my focal alpha 50 desktop actives..but thought i'd need another mr and lps1 or sbooster for my kef speakers too.

am askng as i am about to buy a sonictransporter i5 from andrew (sooo helpful) of sgc...unsure if i should add another mr and power supply or not for the  new speakers.
??

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/09/roon-comes-to-the-kef-ls50-wireless/

https://community.roonlabs.com/t/roon-1-3-build-269-is-live/32316


----------



## punit (Nov 26, 2017)

To quote from the Darko article "With the new Roon update installed, KEF LS50 Wireless users will see their speakers show up as an output device in Roon’s audio settings panel. Enable this new endpoint and name it to stream digital audio directly and _gaplessly_ from Roon server to KEF standmount – no interceding streamer required".

So, you do not need another UR or MR (if your LS50 has an ethernet port). Just connect the LS50 ethernet port to your router & it will show up on Roon as an end point. Pretty neat.

I  have a Sonic transporter i7 & Andrew is a very helpful guy. You can reconfirm the above with him.


----------



## canali

punit said:


> To quote from the Darko article "With the new Roon update installed, KEF LS50 Wireless users will see their speakers show up as an output device in Roon’s audio settings panel. Enable this new endpoint and name it to stream digital audio directly and _gaplessly_ from Roon server to KEF standmount – no interceding streamer required".
> 
> So, you do not need another UR or MR (if your LS50 has an ethernet port). Just connect the LS50 ethernet port to your router & it will show up on Roon as an end point. Pretty neat.
> 
> I  have a Sonic transporter i7 & Andrew is a very helpful guy. You can reconfirm the above with him.



yes that was my impression, too.
Danny, from Roon's tech support, kindly replied to my query on the Roon forum just a moment agon
and he says i don't need another MR, for my situation:
_If you don’t need to zone group, you don’t need the MR. You definitely don’t need the power supply for the kef since they have that built in._


----------



## adamaley

TheAttorney said:


> I agree with the recent comments on the value of the mR and the importance of the power supply.
> I'd just like to clarify something to anyone about to take the plunge.The following is all IMO:
> 
> There is effectively only one model now for newcomers: that's the ultraRendu, which has in effect completely superceded the mR - becuase it gives an allegedly big SQ boost for a proportionately small incremental additional cost.
> ...



Could you break down what the IsoRegen does in the chain. I've been away from hifi for almost all year and just recently came back to find my mR 1.3 is obsolete, there is now an UltraRendu, and I hear of an IsoRegen. The last regen I knew of appears to be a different product. Also, I have a Mutec USB device - does it do something similar to what the IsoRegen does? I know I can simply go to CA and get this info, but....


----------



## TheAttorney (Dec 21, 2017)

adamaley said:


> Could you break down what the IsoRegen does in the chain. I've been away from hifi for almost all year and just recently came back to find my mR 1.3 is obsolete, there is now an UltraRendu, and I hear of an IsoRegen. The last regen I knew of appears to be a different product. Also, I have a Mutec USB device - does it do something similar to what the IsoRegen does? I know I can simply go to CA and get this info, but....



I don't think I'm qualified to give a definitive answer. I don't know about the Mutec USB device. I don't know about the old regen, but lots of people have written that the ISO Regen is a big improvement over its older brother.
I've since upgraded my mR to v1.4 becuase it was relatively low cost. It seemed to give an incremetal improvement to SQ, but I had no way of doing a direct A/B comparison.

The ISORegen is simply a USB regenerator that has a better clock than the old version and it also provides galvanic isolation and comes bundled with a high quality hard USB connector that several people have said is an improvement over most USB cables.
Some people have written that the IR becomes redundant by the time you get to an ultraRendu. Others have said that the IR can still help. Just about everybody agrees that an IR can help a microRendu v1.3 or v1.4.

Anyway, I'm not intending to do any more upgrades of this type, so not going to even listen to ultraRendus or the SOtM ultra boxes. Instead I'll be concentrating on getting a source that's good enough for it not to need such downstream fixes.


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone having issue with dropouts with 1.4 (build 300) and the uR?
Since the so called 'upgrade' to this version/build I have 1 drop out every single time I launch Roon.
Prior to the 'upgrade' I had absolutely no dropout issue whatsoever. I know it's only limited to 1 dropout (every time) but it's still most annoying, and I shouldn't have this issue at all. I also noticed yesterday and this afternoon that while playing 176kHz/DSD64 files they drop out at any given time and Roon automatically continues to the next track in the queue, which never happened before the 'upgrade' either. Any suggestions/input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

EDIT: I shouldn't have said "dropouts". The issue I'm having is actually Roon pausing playback automatically 1 time every time I'm using it, sorry.
All I have to do is just click on the pause button to resume play. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## file1man

MikeyFresh said:


> I am using this unit to finally replace my aging and compromised from the start Apple Airport Express/AirPlay streamer solution. Pretty cool in 2006, not so much in 2016.
> 
> A recent intermediate step using the ChromeCast Audio offered an upgrade from the AE's 16-bit/48kHz upper limit. The CCA if configured as a DLNA renderer using BubbleUPnP is capable of playing 24/96 .WAV files, however I found the sound quality uninspiring and the implementation a bit of a kludge not to mention limited to Toslink output.
> 
> ...


the microrendo by senora costs $640 and the recommended sbooster linear power supply is $325, total $965. My CCA, chromcast audio,  costs $32, with very inferior sound. the uptone isogen $310 is a  similiar usb decrapper ( usb in and usb out) placed just before your dac, usually used with the $425 uptone LP1.2 linear type power supply=total $735.Perhaps best help is the $1200 sms-200 ultra network audio adapter with a lan connector in & usb out to my dac. We persue the best sound. cd"s will be harder to buy(best buy will not sell cd's after july, 2018). Users now  more often get their music from online services-tidal, spotify, Itunes, google music, or amazon music. so, seems for best online music, we must choose these expensive choices- $965 microrendo, uptone $735, sms-200 ultra $1200. Im wondering if we are buying these expensive addons for that last 5 percent better sound. I expect the technology must improve and evolve a lot more before we get our dollars worth. So buying used stuff, Ive spent between $12,000 and $25,000 on this hobby in the last 30 years, perhaps another $2000 for line decrappers, clock regenerator, and better linear supplies is the current price of admission to better internet based sound.

reminds me of, years ago, when better cables were a exaggerated pathway to better sound. Yes, I prefer wireworld and audioquest cinnamon cables, but they are a luxury, I hope to save up. Just hope the technology evolves so we all have superior sound from these internet sources at a reasonable cost. Reasonable cost seems hard to grasp in this hobby, err passion.


----------



## file1man (Mar 20, 2018)

TheAttorney said:


> I don't think I'm qualified to give a definitive answer. I don't know about the Mutec USB device. I don't know about the old regen, but lots of people have written that the ISO Regen is a big improvement over its older brother.
> I've since upgraded my mR to v1.4 becuase it was relatively low cost. It seemed to give an incremetal improvement to SQ, but I had no way of doing a direct A/B comparison.
> 
> The ISORegen is simply a USB regenerator that has a better clock than the old version and it also provides galvanic isolation and comes bundled with a high quality hard USB connector that several people have said is an improvement over most USB cables.
> ...


I like your suggestion from a dec, 2017 post that before I persue a $735 isoregen regenerator or $975 ultrarendu or $1200 sotm-200 ultra, I should get a souce that good enough for them. Now in March, 2018, what exactly did you do. Im out of this hobby for 9 years. My chain is music hall cd player & intel computer , schiit gungnir dac with no usb, (just coax/optical in on the dac), ead preamp, ati amp, thiel 2.3 floorstander speakers, svs subs, a yamaha avr with 11.2, a cambridge cxn dac/streamer, dbpoweramp,jriver ripper/player. And yes, a VIP turntable & record cleaner sit in the closet, never out of the box.  

My cd/dac seems to be better sounding than tidal, spotify premium, not at all expected. where to next in my quest for superior sound at a reasonable cost. 

Seems like your further down that road than I, please help with at lease getting a source good enough and some sense of where you would spend your dollars. I see a gungnir update with usb5 and the $500 dac update, but not certain what sb next.


----------



## lcasadonte

joseph69 said:


> Anyone having issue with dropouts with 1.4 (build 300) and the uR?
> Since the so called 'upgrade' to this version/build I have 1 drop out every single time I launch Roon.
> Prior to the 'upgrade' I had absolutely no dropout issue whatsoever. I know it's only limited to 1 dropout (every time) but it's still most annoying, and I shouldn't have this issue at all. I also noticed yesterday and this afternoon that while playing 176kHz/DSD64 files they drop out at any given time and Roon automatically continues to the next track in the queue, which never happened before the 'upgrade' either. Any suggestions/input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
> 
> ...


I think this can happen when roon has a degraded network connection or your pc gets busy like running a virus scan.  Basically anything that "interrupts" roon, roon pauses playback.  Lots of things can happen in your network and if you are wireless you are at a disadvantage.  Playing high res or mqa also increases the need for roon to have a solid network connection.  Not sure if that helps, but hopefully a starting point.


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 21, 2018)

I use an Ethernet connection. The issue started prior to the last upgrade, but since the latest upgrade (1.4 build 306) I haven't had the issue at all.
I reported the issue to the mods at the Roon community when it was occurring and they were in the middle of trying to solve the issue. I. haven't heard back from them since they've told me they will contact me, so  haven't let them know that the issue seems to be solved (in case it isn't) with the latest upgrade so far.

Seems every time there is an "upgrade" something else get negatively effected.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## TheAttorney (Mar 22, 2018)

file1man said:


> I like your suggestion from a dec, 2017 post that before I persue a $735 isoregen regenerator or $975 ultrarendu or $1200 sotm-200 ultra, I should get a souce that good enough for them. Now in March, 2018, what exactly did you do



I've only done minor tweaks whilst I await delivery of my Paul Hynes SR7 powers supply that should give my system a new reference point from which to compare sources. You can track my progress on romaz's excellent thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-auralic-aries-audiophile-vortex-box.787020/

It's a long thread, but absolutely worth reading end to end. The posts in the last few months in particular open up a mind boggling roller coaster of possibilities. Once you've read that, you'll realise why it's just abpout impossible for me to give a simple recommendation


----------



## andyschaub

I'm considering my first Sonore Rendu for use with a Woo Audio WDS-1 DAC, WA6-SE headphone amp, and Mr. Speakers open-back Ethers (original version). I'm trying to decide between the microRendu and the ultraRendu and am looking at three different power supplies:

The iFi
The Uptone LPS-1
The Sonore Sbooster
I use Roon and my current streaming source are the analog outputs of the Bluesound Node 2. I used to use an Aurender N100H with the WDS-1 but I want a Roon-ready streamer with no storage of its own.

Does anyone think that either the microRendu or the ultraRendu with any one of the three power supplies would be a particularly good sounding and cost-effective choice? As an example, would the microRendu with the LPS-1 or the ultraRendu with the iFi likely sound better? The Sbooster is pushing the limits. Thanks very much.


----------



## TheAttorney (Jun 3, 2018)

@andyschaub, part of the answer is a no-brainer: If you're starting from scratch, then get the utlraRendu over the microRendu (for the reasons I gave in an earlier post).
Power supply options have grown over the last year. I would go for either an LPS-1.2 or Paul Hynes SR4.

There are about a million tweaks and alternatives you can make to the above, but if you want to keep it simple, then you can't go far wrong with the above (but one simple tweak worth exploring is to get a high quality DC power cable, and one more complex tweak is to use direct bridge connection - these are explained in much detail over at CA).

EDIT: I take it that you're aware that the LPS-1.2 (and older LPS-1) itself has to be driven by a power supply? Such as the iFi 9v or the often bundled Meanwell?


----------



## AFWannabe

Before testing the ultraRendu (or microRendu), I would suggest testing an iPad (or iPhone) with iOS11 and Roon 1.5 app, and an Apple Lightning to USB interface (aka CCK)...


----------



## sasaki99

After reading many reviews and I bought one mR. I dont get it why mR users said the sound stage is wide and music become more musical. My setup is 2 CH, mR>Hugo2>integrated amp>805d3, I found that the sound stage is narrower, the treble is roll off which means the sparkling is gone, less dynamic. The only good thing is that the image has more precision. This thing helps you to see more precise shape of mouth (for vocal). 

I also bought an Audioquest Diamond - Ethernet cable just for the mR. The mR just cant make me wow but the good thing I just found is that using ethernet cable connected to any pc or music server is superior than wifi in term of sound quality. It's more like seeing a ghost when 0101010 sound better with quality digital cables.

IMHO I would say mR may suit for headphone users only because HP doesnt need as much of 3D presentation as 2CH. Some people may say I might need an Uptone LPS for the mR to shine. I would say that if the mR has really has the potential, it should have shown me now with the ifi power supply. I believe that the LPS will make change to the SQ but it's not gonna change much of the characteristic and SQ that mR can offer now. 

Well, it's a good unit with its price tho, just dont expect a miracle to compete other stuff at different price range.


----------



## ATXKyle

[


sasaki99 said:


> After reading many reviews and I bought one mR. I dont get it why mR users said the sound stage is wide and music become more musical. My setup is 2 CH, mR>Hugo2>integrated amp>805d3, I found that the sound stage is narrower, the treble is roll off which means the sparkling is gone, less dynamic. The only good thing is that the image has more precision. This thing helps you to see more precise shape of mouth (for vocal).
> 
> I also bought an Audioquest Diamond - Ethernet cable just for the mR. The mR just cant make me wow but the good thing I just found is that using ethernet cable connected to any pc or music server is superior than wifi in term of sound quality. It's more like seeing a ghost when 0101010 sound better with quality digital cables.
> 
> ...


I thought it sounded dreadful with the IFI power supply. It’s night and day if you put it onto a good PS like the Uptone.


----------



## AFWannabe

The Uptone LPS is transformational even with the old USB Regen, more so with the mRendu or the UltraRendu...


----------



## andyschaub (Jul 26, 2018)

ATXKyle said:


> I thought it sounded dreadful with the IFI power supply. It’s night and day if you put it onto a good PS like the Uptone.



Oddly enough, I took two relatively inexpensive components and put them together into a very good sounding streaming DAC system through the power of Roon:

1. Took already-owned Bluesound Node 2 and used Stealth Audio Swift power cable with Shunyata IEC C7 adapter
2. Bought 0.75m AQ Forest RCA-style COAX cable to go with 24/192 PCM COAX out of Node 2
3. Ran Forest into COAX input of already-owned Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100 with its own little linear PSU
4. Used Roon to downsample music on my NAS when necessary (176.4-->88.2, DSD-->PCM)
5. Used already-owned Audio Note AN-Vx interconnect cables into already-owned Woo Audio WA6-SE with NOS tubes

... and so on.

The result is really remarkable, quite close to my former Aurender N100H --> Stealth USB Cable --> Ayre QB-9 DSD but warmer and with the power of Roon.

So I guess any Rendu is off the table for now.


----------



## AFWannabe

Suggestion: try an iPad or iPhone as a Roon endpoint, with an Audioquest Jitterbug connected to the CCK...


----------



## andyschaub

AFWannabe said:


> Suggestion: try an iPad or iPhone as a Roon endpoint, with an Audioquest Jitterbug connected to the CCK...



I like the idea, but I don’t have a spare iDevice and my Woo WDS-1 is already gone.


----------



## MikeyFresh

andyschaub said:


> Oddly enough


That is odd, given this is a microRendu impressions thread.

Please start a new thread or post in another thread where Bluesound and Aurender are on-topic as it appears you have no microRendu impressions.


----------



## andyschaub

I think you missed earlier comments of mine germane to this in the context of the microRendu.


----------



## MikeyFresh

andyschaub said:


> I think you missed earlier comments of mine germane to this in the context of the microRendu.



Thanks, I've read all of the posts in this thread since it's inception, I don't think I've missed anything. 

Your posts were fine until the recent #437, which I quoted the very beginning of in my previous, but my point being ever reinforced by the ending of #437:


andyschaub said:


> So I guess any Rendu is off the table for now.



I'm happy you've repurposed the Bluesound unit and recycled a DacMagic too, but it's now veered off-topic and as the thread starter I request you either find a Bluesound thread, or continue this in a Roon thread, or start an entirely new thread of some sort as by your own assertion there are no microRendu impressions forthcoming.


----------



## andyschaub

MikeyFresh said:


> Thanks, I've read all of the posts in this thread since it's inception, I don't think I've missed anything.
> 
> Your posts were fine until the recent #437, which I quoted the very beginning of in my previous, but my point being ever reinforced by the ending of #437:
> 
> I'm happy you've repurposed the Bluesound unit and recycled a DacMagic too, but it's now veered off-topic and as the thread starter I request you either find a Bluesound thread, or continue this in a Roon thread, or start an entirely new thread of some sort as by your own assertion there are no microRendu impressions forthcoming.



Regardless of who starts a thread, it will eventually go off topic for at least a little, often bringing some really interesting information into the process. I didn't want to say anything because I like the folks who make the microRendu and the UpTone LPS 1.2; but since you insist, I should say that--_having tried a microRendu with an LPS-1.2 and an Oyaide DC-2.1G Canare-4S6 DC cable in place of the N100H--with all other parts of the system being equal including the RJ/E cable (an AudioQuest Vodka) with the same headphone amp and headphones and, in both cases, using Roon just to keep things fair, the Node 2 / DacMagic 100 sounded much more musical and closer to my own personal reference of the N100H / WDS-1 combination_. So, yes, the LPS-1.2 makes the ultraRendu sound much better than the iFi, but not as much as Roon does given a controlled albeit subjective evaluation, thus the Node 2 and DacMagic 100 outperforms the ultraRendu / LPS-1.2 all other things being genuinely equal. Perhaps if Bluesound supported USB sound output, I would have found different results given the WDS-1, but they don't.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Jul 27, 2018)

andyschaub said:


> but since you insist



I did not insist, I _requested_ you take discussion of Bluesound, Aurender etc... to an appropriate thread.

I stand by that, and add that we'd have never known about your microRendu trial at all until your very last post, prior to this your post #431 was asking out loud about micro/ultraRendu combos and gave no indication whatsoever that you'd actually already hands-on tested either one.



andyschaub said:


> Perhaps if Bluesound supported USB sound output, I would have found different results given the WDS-1, but they don't.



Agreed.


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

MikeyFresh said:


> Thanks, I've read all of the posts in this thread since it's inception, I don't think I've missed anything.
> 
> Your posts were fine until the recent #437, which I quoted the very beginning of in my previous, but my point being ever reinforced by the ending of #437:
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you. Roon and Bluesound are different product categories and unless they are being discussed after extensive direct comparisons, or even possibly, BRIEFLY in the context of comparing features and design, they should not be talked about here.


----------



## andyschaub

DigitalFrontEnd said:


> I would have to agree with you. Roon and Bluesound are different product categories and unless they are being discussed after extensive direct comparisons, or even possibly, BRIEFLY in the context of comparing features and design, they should not be talked about here.



I didn't say anything at all other than an in-context brief comment, then expanded it to show how it **was in context**. Is that not in the spirit of what you said, and why are these comments not going on a meta-post or a PM to me, because they don't have anything directly to do with the SQ of a microRendu at all?


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

andyschaub said:


> I didn't say anything at all other than an in-context brief comment, then expanded it to show how it **was in context**. Is that not in the spirit of what you said, and why are these comments not going on a meta-post or a PM to me, because they don't have anything directly to do with the SQ of a microRendu at all?


I was simply agreeing with the thread starter that these other products have dedicated threads...no different than if someone posted on various Audio Note threads on various forums
about Audio Research, Conrad Johnson, Shindo, etc..


----------



## canali

does anyone have a MR that they're using with the kef ls50 wireless speakers?
i know these speakers are now Roon ready, thus negating the need for an MR.
but one gent on the Roon community forums felt adding the MR added a bit more depth/detail
than the Roon app alone..
...also wondering how you'd network it to such speakers with usb out...but how you'd hook it up.

i do have the lps ultracaps power supply and cardas cable with updated MR 1.4.
so am unsure if to keep or sell it all (i seldom listen to cans nowadaysm which is why i'd bought
these products.


----------



## canali

well am selling my mr (upgrdaded 1.4) gear, curious cable, dc 4 cable etc.
decided i want 'less is more' approach, so will just stick with the Roon app in my Kef LS 50 speakers.


----------



## audiotherapist

canali said:


> does anyone have a MR that they're using with the kef ls50 wireless speakers?
> i know these speakers are now Roon ready, thus negating the need for an MR.
> but one gent on the Roon community forums felt adding the MR added a bit more depth/detail
> than the Roon app alone..
> ...



I would personally find this a MOST helpful discussion too, since I am in this exact same dilemma.

I too have a LS50W, with a separate PC operating offsite working as a dedicated roon core. However, I am wondering if running it as per







or running a
1) microrendu/sotm200 neo as a roon endpoint feeding into a
2) ifi microusb3.0 feeding into a
3) usb input into the LS50W

 would result in better separation. I recognise that room acoustics does play a large part, but the wife has a strong say in the house deco so......you get my point.


*Note, screenshot above was taken from another site to illustrate the connection path. My audio is stored on a NAS, from which the roon core reads off*


----------



## canali (Oct 9, 2018)

audiotherapist said:


> I would personally find this a MOST helpful discussion too, since I am in this exact same dilemma.
> 
> I too have a LS50W, with a separate PC operating offsite working as a dedicated roon core. However, I am wondering if running it as pe
> or running a
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------

i decided to sell my mr and lps/curious cable and sonore dc4 cardas cable.
i still have dc4 cardas cable and mr if anyone is seeking one...1.4 upgrade with 2.6 compatible OS chip...for me it was less gizmos/wiring the happier i am.


----------



## DRHamp

Anyone used the microRendu as a Roon endpoint feeding a Yggy Gen5 USB?


----------



## abirdie4me

Got an ultraRendu yesterday and hooked up to my Brooklyn DAC +. I'm powering both with a Keces P8 LPS, and I'm thrilled with the results. The biggest improvement was the Keces to the Brooklyn. The ultraRendu was added for convenience, I really didn't expect the sound could get much better. But I think it has added yet another level of clarity to my system, and I think I'm nearing end-game on my desktop setup. Except for a rack....I'm using this temporarily....


----------



## Benny-x

abirdie4me said:


> Got an ultraRendu yesterday and hooked up to my Brooklyn DAC +. I'm powering both with a Keces P8 LPS, and I'm thrilled with the results. The biggest improvement was the Keces to the Brooklyn. The ultraRendu was added for convenience, I really didn't expect the sound could get much better. But I think it has added yet another level of clarity to my system, and I think I'm nearing end-game on my desktop setup. Except for a rack....I'm using this temporarily....


That's brilliant, but too bad you forgot to put on your proprietary paint job over the exterior, because now we now what you're using.

The liquid would convert the vibrational energy into heat, which would then be expelled by the aluminum outer skin. And the carbonation bubbles would allow for additional vibrations to be obfuscated due to the medium density non-uniformity. And lastly, the aluminum skin provides a form of constrained layer damping. 

Or maybe they're just cans of Canada Dry ginger ale~ Haha, long time no see. 

I've read a lot of good stuff about the Keces LPSs.


----------



## abirdie4me

Benny-x said:


> That's brilliant, but too bad you forgot to put on your proprietary paint job over the exterior, because now we now what you're using.
> 
> The liquid would convert the vibrational energy into heat, which would then be expelled by the aluminum outer skin. And the carbonation bubbles would allow for additional vibrations to be obfuscated due to the medium density non-uniformity. And lastly, the aluminum skin provides a form of constrained layer damping.



I do have a patent pending, I expect to sell millions of these!


----------



## FiGuY1017

Excuse my ignorance but looking into ultrarendu to replace my ipod/cck transport, and I dont have a router only a modem can i A. Plug a ur directly into modem lan or B. Since my modem is 8n another room than my system, use a wifi router then run lan to ur? Or would a long cat 6 lan cable do better? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## FiGuY1017

I just checked yes it has multiple ports so it is a modem/router. I will look into airpor express router thanks for the help


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

,


----------



## FiGuY1017

Ok thanks for the headsup on that ill look into finding the correct one or have a lan outlet installed


----------



## FiGuY1017 (Nov 17, 2019)

..


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## FiGuY1017 (Nov 17, 2019)

..


----------



## joseph69 (Nov 17, 2019)

.


----------



## FiGuY1017 (Nov 17, 2019)

..


----------



## joseph69

FiGuY1017 said:


> So time to break out the 25 ft lan cable i guess :/


Tried to fix that quote but I wasn't fast enough for you, lol. Something strange going on with my quotes.


----------



## FiGuY1017

Haa no worries, i was digging the long cable idea but looks to be a no go. On one hand i can see why router downloadable install configuration doesn't make sense ( if its a new network) but surely some have the option?


----------



## FiGuY1017

Can someone tell me the downsides to a ipod/ipad digital outputs performance vs a ultrarendu? Im really amazed by the performance i get with my cck system but id like a lan connection otherwise id just stick to the ipad/ipod digital out for tidal


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## tdx

Does anyone with a Microrendu know if it can handle a PMC 1.5M signal to a Holo DAC via USB?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## tdx

MikeyFresh said:


> Say what? What is a PMC 1.5M signal?


sorry mistyped. I meant an upscaled PCM 1.5khz signal. I'm basically thinking of getting a Microrendu to pass upsampled audio from Hqplayer into the Holo DAC, which accepts 1.5khz PCM via USB. Just wanna find out if the Microrendu can handle it.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## sc2806

MikeyFresh said:


> Probably need to try again there, however I would suggest contacting Sonore directly regarding the use of the HQPlayer embedded app.


my ultraRendu has a limit of 768kHz, it should be the same for the micro


----------



## Moose246

Newbie question about the Sonore devices.  Do they only work with streaming software solutions?  Roon, for example.  

Currently I run straight from my pc into my DAC (RME ADI-2 but a Yggdrasil on the way) using JRiver Media Center, which I really like as a player due to the interfacing and library.  Is it possible to put one of the Sonore devices between the PC and still be able to use JR, with it passing through to the DAC?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## joseph69

Unfortunately, my UpTone LPS1.2 (under warranty) failed me just as my UpTone LPS 1did and it cannot be fixed/replaced due to being discontinued because of  design flaws. Right now I have the brick that came with the LPS 1.2 temporarily powering my ultraRendu and I'm reading up on the Swagman Signature Edition LPS (which I understand can be built to suit the uR upon request). I'm also going to read up on the sonicTransporter i5 (Gen3) as a possible replacement for both, the uR and an LPS. Any inout would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

After reading about the sonicTransport I realized this also needs an LPS...I thought it was integrated so this leaves me in the same boat unless I'm looking for a streamer, which I'm not quite sure that I am, but just considering it.


----------



## Puma Cat

joseph69 said:


> Unfortunately, my UpTone LPS1.2 (under warranty) failed me just as my UpTone LPS 1did and it cannot be fixed/replaced due to being discontinued because of  design flaws. Right now I have the brick that came with the LPS 1.2 temporarily powering my ultraRendu and I'm reading up on the Swagman Signature Edition LPS (which I understand can be built to suit the uR upon request). I'm also going to read up on the sonicTransporter i5 (Gen3) as a possible replacement for both, the uR and an LPS. Any inout would be appreciated.


Alex at UpTone recommends the Teddy Pardo power supply as a replacement/alternative to the LPS-1.2. For reference, both my LPS-1.0 and LPS-1.2 have also failed me. IMHO, the durability/useful life of this power supply is impacted by the amount of heat it generates, especially when running at 9V for powering ER. I cannot recommend the Keces P3; as it's noisy.


----------



## joseph69

Puma Cat said:


> Alex at UpTone recommends the Teddy Pardo power supply as a replacement/alternative to the LPS-1.2. For reference, both my LPS-1.0 and LPS-1.2 have also failed me. IMHO, the durability/useful life of this power supply is impacted by the amount of heat it generates, especially when running at 9V for powering ER. I cannot recommend the Keces P3; as it's noisy.


Thank you for your reply.
I too believed the failure was due to the excessive heat from the 1.2 (running at 7v) and Alex also pretty much indirectly agreed. When I first purchased the 1.2 I called because I was certain this wasn't normal, but was assured it was. Alex also directed me to Teddy, but I'm taking a pass. However, I did find that the Bricasti M5 Network Player has it's own LPS which would allow me to stop the search for an LPS and ditch the uR, so I'm considering this option as well giving the M3 DAC w/Network Card a try. Also waiting for a reply from Swagman about the Signature Series LPS. Thanks for the tip on the Keces P3. If you or anyone else have any experience with the Bricasti M5-M3 w/Netwrk Card I would appreciate some inout.


----------



## Puma Cat (Nov 16, 2022)

joseph69 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I too believed the failure was due to the excessive heat from the 1.2 (running at 7v) and Alex also pretty much indirectly agreed. When I first purchased the 1.2 I called because I was certain this wasn't normal, but was assured it was. Alex also directed me to Teddy, but I'm taking a pass. However, I did find that the Bricasti M5 Network Player has it's own LPS which would allow me to stop the search for an LPS and ditch the uR, so I'm considering this option as well giving the M3 DAC w/Network Card a try. Also waiting for a reply from Swagman about the Signature Series LPS. Thanks for the tip on the Keces P3. If you or anyone else have any experience with the Bricasti M5-M3 w/Netwrk Card I would appreciate some inout.


Yep, I'm going somewhat of a similar route. I'm going to buy a Lumin P-1 (which is integrated streamer, DAC and preamp) and go straight into the back of  the P-1's SFP optical transceiver port via optical cable from the music server in the "remote server room" and connect the P-1 to an amp or integrated amp. By doing this, I will be able to eliminate _7 cables (power and networking), 4 power supplies and 3 components_ from my system. 

Basically: Remote Server ->optical->P-1->amp or integrated amp. Simple. Job done!


----------



## joseph69 (Nov 17, 2022)

So ended up purchasing the Bricasti M3 DAC w/Network Player Card which will allow me to eliminate 2 components + cables. Should arrive in +/- 2 weeks.


----------



## Puma Cat

joseph69 said:


> So ended up purchasing the Bricasti M3 DAC w/Network Player Card which will allow me to eliminate 2 components + cables. Should arrive in +/- 2 weeks.


Simpler is better.

Also, gets you closer to Geinrich Altschuler's (who invented TRIZ, the Theory of Inventive Problem-Solving) concept of Ideality. And that is a good thing.


----------

